# knitting tea party friday 22 july '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 22 July '16

It's Friday. "So soon" you say. Friday's do seem to come around all too quickly. Blue sky and puffy white clouds - 96° with a soft breeze. Everyone seems to be inside next door - the only time I have seen anyone is when one of the boys (usually Avery) comes over for a popsicle.

One of the cats pooped on my bed - with me in it. And not knowing it until I woke up. Said cat actually stood on me and let loose. Now you know why I don't like having the door shut and the a/c on. the bedclothes needed laundered - maybe the cat was just telling me it was time.

Bailee just bought her first car - a PT Cruiser. 45,000 actual miles on a ten year old car - you don't find that very often. I understand it is in pristine condition - silver in color - and she will not be able to drive it until she gets her license which she won't get until she takes a driver's ed class. All the children got their cars before they could actually drive it. Am anxious to see her car.

Johnsonville Strawberry and Apple Chicken Sausage Salad Recipe

Give your taste buds a sweet ride with this light, refreshing salad idea from Johnsonville. This salad brings together a great blend of sweet notes with plump, delicious strawberries and tart, crisp Granny Smith apples. For playful texture and balance, walnuts and feta cheese are added to fresh spring greens. Johnsonville's Apple Chicken Sausage is the perfect compliment to an already tasty salad, bringing in a sweet/savory combo that making this meal a fantastic healthy alternative to enjoy your favorite sausages.

TOTAL TIME: 20min
MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

1 link (6 ounces) Johnsonville® Apple Chicken Sausage, sliced
1 package (5 ounces) pre-washed spring mixed greens
1 quart fresh strawberries, hulled and quartered
1 Granny Smith apple, cored and cut into chunks
1/3 cup walnut pieces, toasted
1/4 cup crumbled low-fat feta cheese
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
2 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon canola oil

Directions

1. In a non-stick skillet, over medium heat, lightly brown sausage. Set aside.

2. In a large salad bowl, combine salad greens, strawberries, apple, walnuts, cheese and sausage.\

3. In a small bowl, combine vinegar, honey and oil. Pour over salad and toss. Serve. Yield: 4 servings.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/johnsonville-strawberry-and-apple-chicken-sausage-salad?pmcode=IPKDV07T&_cmp=RecipeOfTheDay&_ebid=RecipeOfTheDay7/20/2016&_mid=106339&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

Apple Crumble Bircher With Macadamia Milk

Author: Sneh Roy
Recipe type: Breakfast
Total time: 6 hours 15 mins
Cuisine: Gluten Free, Vegan, Dairy Free
Serves: 4

Ingredients

2 cups (180g) rolled gluten-free oats
1 cup (50g) shredded coconut
600ml macadamia milk
100g coconut yoghurt
½ teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 tablespoons honey
2 apples, cored and cut into matchsticks
extra coconut yoghurt, to serve
chopped pecan nuts and sunflower sprouts, to serve

Instructions

1. Place oats, coconut, nut milk, yoghurt, cinnamon and honey in a medium sized bowl. Mix well.

2. Cover with cling film and ret in the fridge overnight or at least 6 hours.

3. Top with apple and extra yoghurt to serve.

4. Alternatively, divide bircher into 4-6 250ml lidded jars for breakfast on the go.

5. Just top with apple and extra yoghurt to serve.

[/color=blue]macadamia milk[/color]

1. Soak 125g raw macadamias in water overnight.

2. Discard the soaking liquid and place macadamias along with 1 litre cold filtered water and pinch of salt in the jug of a blender and process until smooth.

3. Store in a glass bottle or jug (covered) in the fridge for up to 3 days.

4. If you prefer your nut milk a tad sweet, add a tablespoon of rapadura sugar or maple syrup or date paste during the blending process.

5. Macadamia milk usually doesn't need to be strained as it blends quite fine and creamy.

Notes: I usually make my own macadamia milk. You can sub macadamia milk with any nut or soy milk.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/apple-crumble-bircher-muesli-vegan/

Crock Pot Sausage And Little Potatoes

This meal is SO good! It's creamy and so, so flavorful! There are lots of ways you can change this up to make it just how your family would enjoy it. For example, you could use hot dogs in this instead of sausage. You can also leave the onions out if your kiddos would balk at seeing those in there. And don't let the cream of mushroom soup scare you off. I hate mushrooms. They are so gross to me. But I love the cream of mushroom soup in this - weird, right? I would not substitute it and my husband (who also doesn't like mushrooms) had no idea we even used the cream of mushroom soup in this. He gobbled it up! Plus, you could add in other veggies your family enjoys in this. The Little Potato creamer potatoes (http://www.littlepotatoes.com/en/) are packed with nutrition all on their own. I like using these Terrific Trio varietals (http://www.littlepotatoes.com/en/products/terrific-trio/) because they add such pretty color and flavor. But you could certainly use the Baby Boomer yellow creamer potatoes (http://www.littlepotatoes.com/en/products/baby-boomer/). The cajun seasoning adds just a small kick of flavor. You can half that amount if anyone in your family is sensitive to pepper.

Ingredients:

1 (1.5 lb.) bag Terrific Trio Little Potatoes, sliced in half
1 small yellow onion, finely diced
1 (10 oz.) package smoked sausage
1 (10.75 oz.) can cream of mushroom soup, undiluted
1 tsp. cajun seasoning

Directions:

1. Place potatoes, sausage and onions into 4-quart slow cooker.

2. Season potatoes and sausage with cajun seasoning.

3. Then spread cream of mushroom soup over the top.

4. Stir mixture to combine.

5. Cover with lid. Cook on low for about 4 hours (until potatoes are fork tender.)

6. Stir before serving.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o1TbPFCMvVb3tm4JCBWs8xVETABDVxtUVDL82v6s878/edit?pref=2&pli=1

High-Protein Foods and the Amount of Protein in Each By Laura Dolson

It's important that we all eat enough protein each day. If you know about how much protein you need, this list will help you figure out which foods will help you achieve that goal, including plant and animal sources of protein.
Shortcut: An ounce of meat or fish has approximately 7 grams of protein if cooked, and about 6 grams before cooking. Fish has slightly less than beef or poultry.

Beef
•	Hamburger patty, 4 oz - 28 grams protein
•	Steak, 6 oz - 42 grams
•	Most cuts of beef - 7 grams of protein per ounce

Chicken
•	Chicken breast, 3.5 oz - 30 grams protein
•	Chicken thigh - 10 grams (for average size)
•	Drumstick - 11 grams
•	Wing - 6 grams
•	Chicken meat, cooked, 4 oz - 35 grams

Fish
•	Most fish fillets or steaks are about 22 grams of protein for 3 ½ oz (100 grams) of cooked fish, or 6 grams per ounce
•	Tuna, 6 oz can - 40 grams of protein

Pork
•	Pork chop, average - 22 grams protein
•	Pork loin or tenderloin, 4 oz - 29 grams
•	Ham, 3 oz serving - 19 grams
•	Ground pork, 1 oz raw - 5 grams; 3 oz cooked - 22 grams
•	Bacon, 1 slice - 3 grams
•	Canadian-style bacon (back bacon), slice - 5 - 6 grams

Eggs and Dairy
•	Egg, large - 6 grams protein
•	Milk, 1 cup - 8 grams
•	Cottage cheese, ½ cup - 15 grams
•	Yogurt, 1 cup - usually 8-12 grams, check label
•	Soft cheeses (Mozzarella, Brie, Camembert) - 6 grams per oz
•	Medium cheeses (Cheddar, Swiss) - 7 or 8 grams per oz
•	Hard cheeses (Parmesan) - 10 grams per oz

Beans (including soy)
•	Tofu, ½ cup 20 grams protein
•	Tofu, 1 oz, 2.3 grams
•	Soy milk, 1 cup - 6 -10 grams
•	Most beans (black, pinto, lentils, etc) about 7-10 grams protein per half cup of cooked beans
•	Soy beans, ½ cup cooked - 14 grams protein
•	Split peas, ½ cup cooked - 8 grams

Nuts and Seeds
•	Peanut butter, 2 Tablespoons - 8 grams protein
•	Almonds, ¼ cup - 8 grams
•	Peanuts, ¼ cup - 9 grams
•	Cashews, ¼ cup - 5 grams
•	Pecans, ¼ cup - 2.5 grams
•	Sunflower seeds, ¼ cup - 6 grams
•	Pumpkin seeds, ¼ cup - 8 grams
•	Flax seeds - ¼ cup - 8 grams

http://www.verywell.com/high-protein-foods-and-the-amount-of-protein-in-each-2242514?utm_content=7187581&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=livinghealthy&utm_term=bouncex

Does anyone make homemade pizza anymore? When I was still at home it was almost a family affair to make a homemade pizza. Making the dough - spreading it out on the pan without leaving any holes. Now it seems we just pick up the phone and order one. I think it would be fun to try and make one for a change.

Amazing Homemade Pizza Dough
by In The Kitchen With Matt

Pizza! Everyone loves a good pizza, well at least almost everyone.  In this instructable I will show you how to make an amazing homemade pizza dough. This dough is incredible, it tastes just like what you will get at the restaurants! A friend of mine has been making pizza for over 20 years and he showed me this homemade recipe. It is my new go-to recipe for pizza dough. Homemade pizza doesn't have to be hard, join with me as I show you how to make an amazing homemade pizza! Let's get baking!
If you have any questions or comments, put them down below and I will get back to you as soon as I can.
Follow the easy steps below, or watch the video tutorial, or do both!

Ingredients:

4 cups of all purpose flour (can use bread flour)
1 cup of semolina flour (Usually found on same aisle as all purpose flour or online)

NOTE: **You can leave out the Semolina Flour, if you do just replace it with another cup of all purpose flour or bread flour, it just won't taste quite like mine, but it will still be good

2 cups of water
2 tsp of salt
2 Tablespoons of olive oil
2 1/2 tsp of active dry yeast (or 1 packet instant yeast)
1 1/2 tsp of sugar
Cornmeal (couple pinches for pizza pan)

Toppings:

Your favorite pizza sauce (store bought or home made)
Mozzarella cheese or pizza blend (mozzarella, provolone, and Jack)
Pepperoni
***Use your favorite toppings (some of mine are bacon, onions, sausage, bell peppers, olives, etc.)

Tools:

Pizza pan
Whisk
Bowls
Wooden
Spoon
Damp cloth
Plastic Wrap

Directions

1. To start off let's proof the yeast. To do this, heat up your water in the microwave to about 105 to 115 degrees F. Then add the sugar and the yeast. Next use a whisk and mix it around a little bit. Now just set it aside for about 5 to 10 minutes until it gets nice and foamy. The yeast is active and ready to go!

2. Now we just add your oil to the bowl with the yeast and stir it with a whisk.

3. Now let's combine our dry ingredients, by adding the semolina flour and the salt to the all purpose flour. You can use bread flour as well if you like. The semolina flour will help make the dough chewier. Although you can substitute the semolina with all purpose flour if you like, it just won't be quite the same. But it will still be good.

4. Now we just mix in our dry ingredients slowly with the yeast mixture, maybe about a 4th of it at a time. You can start with your whisk, then move to using a wooden spoon. After awhile it will get hard to use even the wooden spoon, and the dough will form.

5. After the dough forms, I move from the wooden spoon to my hands. Start in the bowl, then pour out the dough onto your surface. Now continue adding your flour as you knead. Push down on the dough, then turn it a quarter turn, fold it toward you and push down with your palm, keep doing that for about 8 minutes. You will probably wind up with flour left over. Add flour as needed to keep it from sticking.

6. Next we let the dough rise. We put some olive oil in a large bowl, about half of a tablespoon or about two teaspoons, then using our fingers make sure to coat the inside of the bowl. Now we add the dough and coat the dough with the oil in the bowl. Now we place some plastic wrap and then a damp cloth on top. Place the bowl in a warm area and let it rise for and hour to an hour and a half.

7. Now we preheat the oven to 500 degrees F. Our dough has risen so we take it out and cut it into equal parts. This recipe makes 3 medium sized thinner crust pizzas or two large thick crust pizzas. You can flip the dough in the air like the pros, or use a rolling pin to get the dough into the pizza shape.

8. Now we add some cornmeal to our pizza pan. This will keep the pizza from sticking. Although it is not completely necessary. The pan I am using is a nonstick pizza pan. The cornmeal does help it to get that classic bottom of the crust that you get at restaurants. Stretch out the pizza dough as needed to fill up the pan, then pinch the edges up a little bit.

9. Next we just need to add our favorite toppings. I like to start with some olive oil drizzled on the top. Then add a light covering of pizza sauce. Then our cheese, I use a pizza blend of mozzarella, provolone, and jack. Now the pepperoni!

10. Then bake it in a preheated oven (500 degrees F) for 7 to 12 minutes, until the crust is a light golden brown color and the cheese is all melted. Enjoy!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Amazing-Homemade-Pizza-Dough/

I am just finishing this under the wire - it is what happens when you sleep in really late. --- Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JULY 16 2016.
*nicho* is to have back surgery late September after seeing her specialist on Friday last week, *Lurkers* news that day was less clear cut- she needs review by a cardiologist before surgery which was to have been at the end of this month.

*vabchnonnie* woke up with a very painful shoulder early in the week- seeing her doctor soon and will get it checked out.

*budasha* had the first injection in her eye last Friday

*strawberry* was improving but is now having more problems with her right leg (has major back issues).

*kehinkle* is hoping to join us more often as she has a mac air that she can hotspot to her phone- the phone has shrunk so she struggles to use it for long (it must be the phone mustn't it- not her eyes?).

Erin the little baby we have been hearing about from *Kate* sadly passed away Sunday night.

*Poledra's* DS laid off from work while Kaye was away Christopher was really uptight- he already has some other options though.

*Rookie's* neighbour was killed in a car accident- and killed one other person and seriously injured another by his actions.

*sugarsugar* has been back in hospital with another bowel obstruction- her surgeon has said if this is to continue she will need surgery. But hoping to avoid this if possible.

*Gwen's* dog Sydney has been taunted again and got out so now they are facing court proceedings in September. Have had enough with the neighbours so looking at what they can do to stop it by taking legal action as well as electrifying the fence.

*Kate* thought her DS and DIL had food poisoning- but has decided from her experience since that it was a bug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PHOTOS from 15th July, 2016 KTP
1 - *Kate* - Edinburgh/Palm trees in Largs
2 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hat
2 - *Nicho* - DD's Canadian holiday
3 - *Swedenme* - Fufu baby dress
4 - *Darowil* - Tea Cosy
9 - *Swedenme* - Santa tea cosy (+link)
9 - *Kate* - Luke & Hannah
11 - *Kate* - Caramel wafers/Steak pie
13 - *Bonnie* - Indian Feathers scarf
19 - *Oneapril* - Innsbruck
20 - *Gagesmom* - Grinning Gage!
21 - *Pacer* - Polar bear sweater/Baby hat set/Baby sweater
21 - *Pacer* - Nebraska & Minnesota pics
22 - *Gagesmom* - Gage and Greg
22 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest drawing/Wedding/Mary Maxim's
23 - *Kate* - DH & Hannah at Loch Lomond
29 - *Gagesmom* - Baby Blanket restarted
34 - *Agnes* - Mystery plant
34 - *Kate* - Kate & Hannah on the Arran ferry
34 - *Lurker* - Funnies
38 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on the baby blanket
39 - *Poledra* - Yellowstone pics (+ download)
41 - *Darowil* - Beautiful beach
42 - *Kate* - Hannah & Caitlin
43 - *Kate* - Caitlin
43 - *Swedenme* - Mishka
43 - *Gagesmom* - Fingerless mitts and washcloths 
44 - *Swedenme* - Whitby and surrounding area 
45 - *Gwen* - Head side table
45 - *Bonnie* - Garden flowers
47 - *Kiwifrau* - New haircut/Egg cup & cutters
49 - *Gwen* - Table top
49 - *Poledra* - Kaye Jo
50 - *Tami* - Grandmapaula, her DH & Tami
55 - *Sassafrass* - Joy & friends
56 - *Gagesmom* - Tie-dye socks
58 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Julie
59 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Dawn
59 - *Gagesmom* - Grand River
64 - *Bonnie* - Saskatoons / Deer
65 - *Bonnie* - The farm / Fireweed
70 - *Oneapril* - Albanian beach
82 - *Gwen* - Sydney & Alice
83 - *Gwen* - Brantley & Alice
84 - *Pup lover* - family photos

RECIPES
23 - *Bonnie* - Camping cook book (link)
23 - *Railyn* - Rutabaga soup
81 - *Darowil* - Red capsicum & lentil bake
81 - *Darowil* - Meals under 500 calories (link)

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES.....
1, 26, 37, 46, 78,

CRAFTS
23 - *Bonnie* - Ultimate beach blanket (link)
41 - *Cashmeregma* - Patterns into charts (link)

OTHERS
15 - *Lurker* - Funny
24 - *Sam* - The cat at no. 10
25 - *Sam* - Happiest Disneyland Trivia questions
31 - *Cashmeregma* - Egg cutter set (link)
34 - *Lurker* - Rescuing America's roadside giants (link)
35 - *Sam* - Egg cutters (link)
37 - *Sam* - 10 Challenging riddles
55 - *TNS* - Puffin cam (link)
63 - *Sam* - 'Lovely Day' (link)
68 - *Darowil* - Knitting song (link)
80 - *Poledra* - Funny
83 - *Gwen* - Thin optics (link)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I should point out that the summaries this week are almost totally the work of Margaret and Kate- I posted them so Kate could take her bug early to bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice opening as usual Sam and thank you Lurker for being the lady of the hour and posting all the summaries. Much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice opening as usual Sam and thank you Lurker for being the lady of the hour and posting all the summaries. Much appreciated.


Glad Sam is ok, I was beginning to worry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Daralene* you asked that I let you know how I like the ThinOptics glasses. I love them. I have heard some folks say they don't stay on well but I haven't had any problems with it unless I rub my nose but then don't do that often enough. They are extremely light weight. I have the 1.50 strength lens. I also like the little pod they can be put into for storage.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Friday already wow the week has flow by.

Marking my spot. Have a to go back and look through the recipes.

Thank you Sam, Margaret, Julie and Kate.☺


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, Margaret and Sonja, thank you. Actually I am tapering. down to one pill/day. Meantime I'm really watching carbs and because I have added salad twice a day I'm taking pepto-Bismal tabs as per instructions. I have microscopic colitis and he thinks we can gain good control that way.
Our electricity was off 10-2. They are working on transformer. Hopefully it will stay on as it is 106 and we really need swamp cooler to work. Meantime I water jogged an hour which helped cool me. And gave Maya a bath outside.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Blessings & healing thoughts for Kate--mend quickly, dear lady!

I'm feeling extremely frustrated today and not sure why--just horribly out of sorts. Hrm. I'll have to try and figure out where that's coming from--nothing out of the ordinary going on that I'm aware of. I just can't seem to get anything done.

Meant to post this yesterday, as I made it for supper: http://www.marthastewart.com/978784/one-pan-pasta I added mushrooms and left out the red pepper (have made it before and liked it). Some of you might like to try it--it doesn't take long to cook at all and there's no draining the pasta, etc.

Now I need to take a look at another pattern and see if there's an error. I'll be back later, I hope.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for recipes, ladies, thank you for summary.
Kate, that just plain isn't fair for you to get sick when you were helping out. I hate being sick to my stomach so you have my sincere sympathy.
Mel, hope you aren't coming down with infection.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

A quick good evening to everyone as I am out with my boys. I have the weekend off from work so I want to get organized for KAP and get some things done around the house.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam the days sure are flying past , I'm glad this day is nearly gone as I've been so angry inside of me that I thought I could very really throttle someone today due to getting another court summons from the council it's beginning to feel like persecution ,this is the fourth time I will have to go and sort it out . Thought I would wait till Monday as I didn't want to be on tonight's evening news maybe on Mondays instead depending if they give me the runaround 
Been sat outside trying to cool down as its still very hot and humid here, the little piperstrelle bats put on a great aerial dancing show , they sure can move

Forgot to say we make our own pizzas Sam , youngest is now the expert . His pizzas are delicious


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafraas123 said:


> Daralene, Margaret and Sonja, thank you. Actually I am tapering. down to one pill/day. Meantime I'm really watching carbs and because I have added salad twice a day I'm taking pepto-Bismal tabs as per instructions. I have microscopic colitis and he thinks we can gain good control that way.
> Our electricity was off 10-2. They are working on transformer. Hopefully it will stay on as it is 106 and we really need swamp cooler to work. Meantime I water jogged an hour which helped cool me. And gave Maya a bath outside.


So did you get a bath as well or is Maya a good girl and let's you bath her ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> A quick good evening to everyone as I am out with my boys. I have the weekend off from work so I want to get organized for KAP and get some things done around the house.


Won't be long now to KAP Mary . I will look forward to all the pictures everybody posts


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi to all. It's been a frustrating day. Been trying to get some of the administrative stuff done on the 401(k) plan in order for the Plan Administrator to be able to e-file the necessary government reports; only...the system won't free up the ability to e-file saying it wants more information. None of the online tech help nor the plan account reps have been much help. Oh well, I tried -- will have to give it another go early on Monday.

The funeral for the young man from across the street will be on Sunday. I wonder what the turn out will be like.

Thanks, Sam - Julie, Kate and Margaret; your weekly efforts keep all of us organized and on track.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gosh, must be something in the air if others are feeling this frustration, too. I've just had to deactivate a pattern on Ravelry while I fix numbers...grr, am I mad at myself! But this makes me realize first that I have improved at writing patterns (the language is different), and second, that I should probably revisit all the old patterns and rewrite them. Anyway, lesson learned, but augh. The pattern is still sound as far as I can tell, but I don't want anyone else to deal with the confusion (and I have offered the lady a refund for her trouble). Live and learn!

Off to get supper started--maybe that at least will go right. LOL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi all,

Pretty early for me. Thank you Sam and Summary Queens; it's always fun to look forward to what is new on Fridays. This am I went shopping for the the Chef's wish list with one of our Board chairs. Isn't it fun to spend other people's money? The asbestos abatement is done and passed State inspection. The new room numbers came today--black and gold--very pretty. I'm hosting our book club Sunday at a friend's house--no room in the living room or dining room here. We read All the Light You Cannot See. I'm providing a French picnic. It's been so very hot here. Starting on the Vichyssoise this afternoon. Yummy!!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting another week. & thanks to the summary queens for all the work.

Kate hope you are feeling better by the time you read this.

Rookie & Sorleena sorry to hear of the frustrations of the day.

Ive spent much if the day outside, picked a whole bunch of vegetables from the garden, wish some of you lived closer so I could share. Picked snap peas & 2 big bunches of broccoli as well as potatoes, carrots & lettuce. I only got 2/3 of the Rasberry patch picked as I got company & already have over 3 gallons. DS says he will pick the rest tonight.
I also thawed some chokecherry juice that was in the bottom if the freezer, I'll turn that into pancake syrup for the family reunion, I hope it's a treat for some who maybe don't get it anymore. I myself don't really like it but my kids do. I think it's something that's a bit of an acquired taste. Do any of you make it or is it another"prairie thing"?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound and look good. Pinned it!


Sorlenna said:


> Blessings & healing thoughts for Kate--mend quickly, dear lady!
> 
> I'm feeling extremely frustrated today and not sure why--just horribly out of sorts. Hrm. I'll have to try and figure out where that's coming from--nothing out of the ordinary going on that I'm aware of. I just can't seem to get anything done.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good grief Sonja. This council has sure got their system screwed up! Hopefully you won't be on the news and that this fourth visit to them will be the charm. By any chance is there another higher up authority you could also report this incompetence to?


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam the days sure are flying past , I'm glad this day is nearly gone as I've been so angry inside of me that I thought I could very really throttle someone today due to getting another court summons from the council it's beginning to feel like persecution ,this is the fourth time I will have to go and sort it out . Thought I would wait till Monday as I didn't want to be on tonight's evening news maybe on Mondays instead depending if they give me the runaround
> Been sat outside trying to cool down as its still very hot and humid here, the little piperstrelle bats put on a great aerial dancing show , they sure can move
> 
> Forgot to say we make our own pizzas Sam , youngest is now the expert . His pizzas are delicious


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear of all the frustrations being dealt with today and yesterday. It is a good thing that we have each other to vent to. I have to share a positive experience that I just had. I called the hotel we are staying at for KAP and finally booked my room. I was delighted to find out that we could get the discounted rate still. I am getting a room with one King sized bed and a sleeper sofa. I think Matthew will get the sofa. They even are working with me to allow for an early check in so that I won't have to leave the conference room while teaching origami box making to anyone who wants to tackle this project. It does get easier the more you try. Matthew is working on final touches of things to bring with him as well. He has been talking about KAP for quite some time. He really loves this event. We went to get beads this week for advanced Kumihimo. He is even talking about the yarn swap table. He may not knit, but he is certainly a yarn lover and a crafty person. We talk about Joy and her group at Elm also. He has helped pick out a few special things for that group as well. We are looking forward to seeing everyone once again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristi, oh my goodness, you are the energizer bunny with all that's happening. Have fun start of new school year.
Sorienna, I'm glad you've adjusted but there were some hard times there. Congratulations for getting past them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should point out that the summaries this week are almost totally the work of Margaret and Kate- I posted them so Kate could take her bug early to bed.


I did wonder when you said you were waiting for Sam to post the summaries. I had contacted Kate yesterday to check who to send them to and then sent them to her. But the bug needed care so that makes sense.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got my vacation days approved so I know that I can officially attend the KAP. That is why I waited to book my hotel room. I hope the weather will be better for that weekend.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam the days sure are flying past , I'm glad this day is nearly gone as I've been so angry inside of me that I thought I could very really throttle someone today due to getting another court summons from the council it's beginning to feel like persecution ,this is the fourth time I will have to go and sort it out . Thought I would wait till Monday as I didn't want to be on tonight's evening news maybe on Mondays instead depending if they give me the runaround
> Been sat outside trying to cool down as its still very hot and humid here, the little piperstrelle bats put on a great aerial dancing show , they sure can move
> 
> Forgot to say we make our own pizzas Sam , youngest is now the expert . His pizzas are delicious


Sounds a good idea to leave it over the weekend- you might be in a better mood by Monday (of course you could stew over it and be worse but probably with time a bit less likely to totally lose it). So this the tax again is it? Did you get in writing that it was sorted and how? Maybe you just need to let it go to court and they should find themselves having to pay your fees as well. Then maybe they will look at their process to see what went wrong- especially if it happens to others and they all let it go to court.
But of course if for some reason they aren't charged your court costs you will then need to find them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gosh, must be something in the air if others are feeling this frustration, too. I've just had to deactivate a pattern on Ravelry while I fix numbers...grr, am I mad at myself! But this makes me realize first that I have improved at writing patterns (the language is different), and second, that I should probably revisit all the old patterns and rewrite them. Anyway, lesson learned, but augh. The pattern is still sound as far as I can tell, but I don't want anyone else to deal with the confusion (and I have offered the lady a refund for her trouble). Live and learn!
> 
> Off to get supper started--maybe that at least will go right. LOL


Maybe you just go out somewhere and let someone else do the cooking so you don't mess it up.
Sounds like one of those days- well at least here it is not Friday so we should be OK down here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry to hear of all the frustrations being dealt with today and yesterday. It is a good thing that we have each other to vent to. I have to share a positive experience that I just had. I called the hotel we are staying at for KAP and finally booked my room. I was delighted to find out that we could get the discounted rate still. I am getting a room with one King sized bed and a sleeper sofa. I think Matthew will get the sofa. They even are working with me to allow for an early check in so that I won't have to leave the conference room while teaching origami box making to anyone who wants to tackle this project. It does get easier the more you try. Matthew is working on final touches of things to bring with him as well. He has been talking about KAP for quite some time. He really loves this event. We went to get beads this week for advanced Kumihimo. He is even talking about the yarn swap table. He may not knit, but he is certainly a yarn lover and a crafty person. We talk about Joy and her group at Elm also. He has helped pick out a few special things for that group as well. We are looking forward to seeing everyone once again.


Good to here that someone had a good day!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh dear me had to laugh when I read the cat had pooped on you while you were sleeping Sam, really I am still laughing.
Oh how mean of me lol, now back to reading what else you have typed up and of course to see what recipes I can use.
Catch you later and I'm still giggling.
????????????????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear me had to laugh when I read the cat had pooped on you while you were sleeping Sam, really I am still laughing.
> Oh how mean of me lol, now back to reading what else you have typed up and of course to see what recipes I can use.
> Catch you later and I'm still giggling.
> ????????????????????


I shared that story with my boys as well. Poor Sam. Hoping for a break in this hot weather so the air quality improves.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> I shared that story with my boys as well. Poor Sam. Hoping for a break in this hot weather so the air quality improves.


Poor Sam, I can imagine all the comments he's going to be receiving on this weeks opening, lol!

I'm still laughing ????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I shared that story with my boys as well. Poor Sam. Hoping for a break in this hot weather so the air quality improves.


And is the weather or the cats the cause of the poor air quality in Sam's place currently?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Poor Sam, I can imagine all the comments he's going to be receiving on this opening, lol!
> 
> I'm still laughing ????????


Well if he didn't want us to laugh at him he should have just kept quite! But he is keeping us entertained.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe you just go out somewhere and let someone else do the cooking so you don't mess it up.
> Sounds like one of those days- well at least here it is not Friday so we should be OK down here.


Supper went fine; I even made a cake successfully, got the dishes washed, and sat down to knit...only to find I somehow purled a knit and now my ribbing's off! :sm16: :sm06: A tinking I shall go...


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Sam, thanks for the recipes etc. Yes I still make homemade pizza's, but not very often anymore. Was interesting to read the different protein amounts in the foods.
I haven't been cooking that often for myself these past several weeks as my friend is trying to empty his fridge and freezer before his new appliances arrive next Friday. 
This has been going on for several weeks as he keeps buying and buying more food. He's worse than I am as when he sees a great special he just can't resist buying.

I am being spoiled, loving it too, lol!

Has been hot, hot here in New Tecumseth for several days, or even a good 2 weeks, will continue for at least another 14 days. Believe it was around 34 this afternoon. I'm not complaining as our Winters are so long.
I stay in with the AC, did go to an Outlet Mall early this morning, nothing there for myself. Had our supper out on the deck, that was lovely as there was a nice breeze.

I also watch myself in I his hot weather as there are times when I also have trouble breathing, but that's normally only when it's humid. 

Take good care of yourself Sam, as everyone one else here on KTP tells you to do. 
Oh we are just a group of nagging knitters, lol! We do mean well though.

Thank you Lady's for the summaries also.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And is the weather or the cats the cause of the poor air quality in Sam's place currently?


Both!!!! I can't imagine that the cat improved upon the air quality. I am guessing that the laundry is getting done today!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well if he didn't want us to laugh at him he should have just kept quite! But he is keeping us entertained.


Absolutely! These couple of years I've been on KTP I can tell he loves a good joke


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam the days sure are flying past , I'm glad this day is nearly gone as I've been so angry inside of me that I thought I could very really throttle someone today due to getting another court summons from the council it's beginning to feel like persecution ,this is the fourth time I will have to go and sort it out . Thought I would wait till Monday as I didn't want to be on tonight's evening news maybe on Mondays instead depending if they give me the runaround
> Been sat outside trying to cool down as its still very hot and humid here, the little piperstrelle bats put on a great aerial dancing show , they sure can move
> 
> Forgot to say we make our own pizzas Sam , youngest is now the expert . His pizzas are delicious


Some solicitors offer a short free advice service, or maybe citizens advice bureau could help you sort out this council mess once and for all. Or you could contact your local councillor or MP . It seems as though you need some help with this.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Well if he didn't want us to laugh at him he should have just kept quite! But he is keeping us entertained.


We can say that he is having a crappy day!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new start. Sorry for your rude awakening Sam.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

pacer said:


> We can say that he is having a crappy day!


????????????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Some solicitors offer a short free advice service, or maybe citizens advice bureau could help you sort out this council mess once and for all. Or you could contact your local councillor or MP . It seems as though you need some help with this.


That sounds a good idea- amazing what a solictors letter will do.
Do you have ombudsmen over there? (Wonder if that name has been changed to be more PC?) They can also help you out and here they are free. I needed them to sort out a bill issue once and didn't take them long when I had been trying for months. Once they wanted to take me to court I got the ombudsman involved.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We can say that he is having a crappy day!


I think so.
And now I am going out for the rest of the day.
Have a $15 voucher need to spend while the yarn is 40% off, go the football buy some dip a nd biscuits for going out to tea tonight. So might make it back sometime tomorrow. But busy day there as well. Church and lunch, want to go to my yarn lady (needles not yarn this time) and as it is Maryanne's birthday just maybe spend time with her (she could well come to Melissa's with me if I go and we are having tea out as well as church) . And Vicky said they would try to Skype as well!
So see you all some time later- just possibly not till Monday though I'm sure I will manage to get on sometime before then.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage is too continue with the laxative just cut back on how much and how many days he gets it as well as he needs to improve his diet.

I got my prescriptions renewed and she checked my ear, throat and neck. She is thinking it is viral and has told me to continue with the Tylenol and Advil. If no better by the end of next week or it worsens to come back. She is sending me for blood work to check my thyroid and something else which I have forgotten. Just feeling blech.I have a bit of a tremor in my right hand so that might be what the other thing the blood work was for. 

Gage and I are watching adventure time and going to bed early I think. 

This is one ball done. Just had to add the 2nd one. Feel like I should be farther along but with the frogging and tinking I am pleased to say I have actually progressed this far.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think so.
> And now I am going out for the rest of the day.
> Have a $15 voucher need to spend while the yarn is 40% off, go the football buy some dip a nd biscuits for going out to tea tonight. So might make it back sometime tomorrow. But busy day there as well. Church and lunch, want to go to my yarn lady (needles not yarn this time) and as it is Maryanne's birthday just maybe spend time with her (she could well come to Melissa's with me if I go and we are having tea out as well as church) . And Vicky said they would try to Skype as well!
> So see you all some time later- just possibly not till Monday though I'm sure I will manage to get on sometime before then.


Enjoy your weekend darowil ☺


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Melody, I'd say that's great progress! It's lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I did wonder when you said you were waiting for Sam to post the summaries. I had contacted Kate yesterday to check who to send them to and then sent them to her. But the bug needed care so that makes sense.


And Kate was very grateful not to have to sit up late, it was 6pm in Britain before I caught up, and suggested I do it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Melody, I'd say that's great progress! It's lovely!


Thank you.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good grief Sonja. This council has sure got their system screwed up! Hopefully you won't be on the news and that this fourth visit to them will be the charm. By any chance is there another higher up authority you could also report this incompetence to?


I don't think so but I'm going to ask . It's all different departments in one building ,so one little office does not know what's going on in the little office next door but my details and payments are all in their computer system so I just don't know why I keep getting these summons . Plus if someone does actually owe them money they are supposed to send out reminder letters first. I'm not happy so someone is going have to listen to me rant on Monday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sounds a good idea to leave it over the weekend- you might be in a better mood by Monday (of course you could stew over it and be worse but probably with time a bit less likely to totally lose it). So this the tax again is it? Did you get in writing that it was sorted and how? Maybe you just need to let it go to court and they should find themselves having to pay your fees as well. Then maybe they will look at their process to see what went wrong- especially if it happens to others and they all let it go to court.
> But of course if for some reason they aren't charged your court costs you will then need to find them.


I did get a letter off them last time saying that everything was sorted and the court order was cancelled , no apology though for being stuck in their building for nearly 3 hours the first time I visited . We will be on first name terms if this keeps up


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Some solicitors offer a short free advice service, or maybe citizens advice bureau could help you sort out this council mess once and for all. Or you could contact your local councillor or MP . It seems as though you need some help with this.


Got 3 solicitors in the family although one of them I don't like because of who he defends but I just might need him after Monday :sm23: 
Was thinking about asking CAD but thought I'd try once more surely they should finally get it that I don't owe them any money although how many times can they take copies of my proof of payments , in fact I think I'll ask them for a reimbursement for travel costs


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We can say that he is having a crappy day!


That's funny Mary ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is too continue with the laxative just cut back on how much and how many days he gets it as well as he needs to improve his diet.
> 
> I got my prescriptions renewed and she checked my ear, throat and neck. She is thinking it is viral and has told me to continue with the Tylenol and Advil. If no better by the end of next week or it worsens to come back. She is sending me for blood work to check my thyroid and something else which I have forgotten. Just feeling blech.I have a bit of a tremor in my right hand so that might be what the other thing the blood work was for.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you still don't feel well Mel . Hope you are better soon 
The tremor in your hand could be to do with your thyroid as that's how I found out I had an over active thyroid . My hands were shaking so bad I thought I had Parkinson's disease and my heart was racing still get the shakes now and again . Hope you find out what is causing yours

Blanket is gorgeous . It's coming along great


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Joyce ( flyty1n) hope you have a great day ????????????


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you Sam for the Crock pot Sausage and little potatoes recipe. I made it for our dinner tonight and I used Kabana Sausage and I also added a rasher of bacon. Our meal was delicious.
Thank you for posting the original recipe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy birthday Joyce*- [Flyty1n]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice opening as usual Sam and thank you Lurker for being the lady of the hour and posting all the summaries. Much appreciated.


Ditto... well done everyone.

Well there I was a few minutes ago reading on here and thinking gee there arent many posts since yesterday..... then I see Sam's link to come to the new week!! I forgot it was Saturday.... :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam the days sure are flying past , I'm glad this day is nearly gone as I've been so angry inside of me that I thought I could very really throttle someone today due to getting another court summons from the council it's beginning to feel like persecution ,this is the fourth time I will have to go and sort it out . Thought I would wait till Monday as I didn't want to be on tonight's evening news maybe on Mondays instead depending if they give me the runaround
> Been sat outside trying to cool down as its still very hot and humid here, the little piperstrelle bats put on a great aerial dancing show , they sure can move
> 
> Forgot to say we make our own pizzas Sam , youngest is now the expert . His pizzas are delicious


 :sm06: Again!! Good luck on Monday, try to stay calm.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think so.
> And now I am going out for the rest of the day.
> Have a $15 voucher need to spend while the yarn is 40% off, go the football buy some dip a nd biscuits for going out to tea tonight. So might make it back sometime tomorrow. But busy day there as well. Church and lunch, want to go to my yarn lady (needles not yarn this time) and as it is Maryanne's birthday just maybe spend time with her (she could well come to Melissa's with me if I go and we are having tea out as well as church) . And Vicky said they would try to Skype as well!
> So see you all some time later- just possibly not till Monday though I'm sure I will manage to get on sometime before then.


What a busy lady you are..... happy birthday Maryanne :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy birthday Joyce*- [Flyty1n]


And Happy Birthday from me too..... :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone, and thank you all for the good wishes - my 'bug' seems to have run its course and I'm feeling ok, just very tired, so I'm having a lazy day. Many thanks go to Julie for taking over posting for me - I didn't even have to ask, she volunteered straight away! - so I was asleep by 9.15 last night and didn't waken until after 8 this morning!
Another thing which has cheered me up is this lovely box of surprises that arrived from Gwen!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Flyty1n!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good afternoon everyone, and thank you all for the good wishes - my 'bug' seems to have run its course and I'm feeling ok, just very tired, so I'm having a lazy day. Many thanks go to Julie for taking over posting for me - I didn't even have to ask, she volunteered straight away! - so I was asleep by 9.15 last night and didn't waken until after 8 this morning!
> Another thing which has cheered me up is this lovely box of surprises that arrived from Gwen!


Wow, what a great surprise parcel. And I am glad to hear that you are lots better and have had a good night sleep. Sounds like it took a lot out of you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning, y'all.

I'm off shortly to begin helping Susan and dozens of others to hold a community resources day and block party at Elm. We will have available to the public resources from a great many county agencies and assistance programs, food and music (live band), and a very large clothing room which the public can access with a reasonable amount of order.

I didn't get home until 7 PM last night and was very tired, of course. Following today's efforts to minister to our area of the city's most needy population, Tim, Don, and I will fellowship with our church family at a picnic at 5 PM. I got my salad prepped last night after finally getting some supper much later than normal for me.

At the last minute, I was notified that I would have responsibility for Aurora today also. This was definitely not a part of the original arrangements, I assure you, but Paula and her DH have both been assigned to work today, His notice came at the very last moment.

I haven't quite caught up with all your posts on yesterday but did manage to get started on the new KTP. Please take care of yourselves during this extreme heat wave and stay safe.

I love you all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday to Maryanne! (Darowil's DD)


darowil said:


> I think so.
> And now I am going out for the rest of the day.
> Have a $15 voucher need to spend while the yarn is 40% off, go the football buy some dip a nd biscuits for going out to tea tonight. So might make it back sometime tomorrow. But busy day there as well. Church and lunch, want to go to my yarn lady (needles not yarn this time) and as it is Maryanne's birthday just maybe spend time with her (she could well come to Melissa's with me if I go and we are having tea out as well as church) . And Vicky said they would try to Skype as well!
> So see you all some time later- just possibly not till Monday though I'm sure I will manage to get on sometime before then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Be sure to take that letter with you too (hopefully you saved it!) What a bother this has been for you.



Swedenme said:


> I did get a letter off them last time saying that everything was sorted and the court order was cancelled , no apology though for being stuck in their building for nearly 3 hours the first time I visited . We will be on first name terms if this keeps up


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Flyty1n/Joyce! ????


Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Joyce ( flyty1n) hope you have a great day ????????????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the new recipes and the summaries. This is a help to keep me in line. I love the pictures and can understand the frustrations. I am knitting a simple 35 stitch leper bandage to go to Vietnam, and got it so fouled up I ended up ripping it halfway out. I am amazed at the wonderful knitting I see here and was a bit disappointed I could not even knit 35 stitches, garter, correctly. But, you give me hope. Hot as hot here as well and discovered that the large dead spot of grass in the lawn is because the sprinkler valve is dead covering that area. Not only that, but once it hits that dead valve, the brain of the sprinkler turns off 5-12 areas so the rest of the lawn doesn't get irrigated as well. So, today I will have the repairman come. Then, my laptop died so got it repaired, trying to put back the programs needed with a brand new drive, and something is very amiss, so will have to take it back to the PC laptops people. Good thing they are patient. There, enough venting. I appreciate all the kind wishes. What a beautiful fly you sent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you received it and like it! It was the least I could do to thank you. I hope you noticed that the pecans, honey,and preserves were all from my area or nearby in Georgia and the embroidered items I made.


KateB said:


> Good afternoon everyone, and thank you all for the good wishes - my 'bug' seems to have run its course and I'm feeling ok, just very tired, so I'm having a lazy day. Many thanks go to Julie for taking over posting for me - I didn't even have to ask, she volunteered straight away! - so I was asleep by 9.15 last night and didn't waken until after 8 this morning!
> Another thing which has cheered me up is this lovely box of surprises that arrived from Gwen!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

* Happy birthday, Joyce and Maryanne!*

Glad you are feeling better, Kate. What a lovely surprise box!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you received it and like it! It was the least I could do to thank you. I hope you noticed that the pecans, honey,and preserves were all from my area or nearby in Georgia and the embroidered items I made.


I recognized those earrings! Love love love mine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Be sure to take that letter with you too (hopefully you saved it!) What a bother this has been for you.


Yes I saved it along with the other letters they sent . Got them already in a large envelope to take with me. I'm not worried because I know I don't owe them any money but I am annoyed that I have to keep sorting the same problem out .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH back from his weekly visit to flea market and I'm not caught up. Time to get dressed and finish up the bathroom countertop. Will post picture when totally finished.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday to Flyty1n and Maryanne. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love. 

Kate... I am glad that you are feeling better. What a lovely surprise package you received. 

Ohio Joy I hope you will have a successful day at Elm today and that you will have enough energy to enjoy the picnic tonight. 

Today is my lazy day. I will be trying to get myself organized for KAP. I think Matthew is trying to help me with my white elephant gift. I love it. He puts a lot of thought into that gift.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, have a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here' the bathroom countertop....still thinking of adding some veining to make it more marble like but haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> We can say that he is having a crappy day!


????????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here' the bathroom countertop....still thinking of adding some veining to make it more marble like but haven't decided for sure yet.


That's lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good afternoon everyone, and thank you all for the good wishes - my 'bug' seems to have run its course and I'm feeling ok, just very tired, so I'm having a lazy day. Many thanks go to Julie for taking over posting for me - I didn't even have to ask, she volunteered straight away! - so I was asleep by 9.15 last night and didn't waken until after 8 this morning!
> Another thing which has cheered me up is this lovely box of surprises that arrived from Gwen!


What a lovely parcel of goodies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here' the bathroom countertop....still thinking of adding some veining to make it more marble like but haven't decided for sure yet.


Is this another colourway of your Unicorn SPIT?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost lunch time here

Greg is coming to pick us up and we are off to wonder some shops. Just because we are all broke doesn't mean we can't enjoy our time together. Will check in later.???? 

Happy birthday to you Joyce/Flyty1n ????????????????????

Also happy birthday to darowils Maryanne????????????????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here' the bathroom countertop....still thinking of adding some veining to make it more marble like but haven't decided for sure yet.


WOW! You are quite the genius, looks really beautiful. I'm always amazed that you seem to find so many different projects to do and they are all beautiful. 
Soon we will be lining up to take a guided tour through your home. I say a "Home" and not a "House", as your home, you are truly making it into your Castle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here' the bathroom countertop....still thinking of adding some veining to make it more marble like but haven't decided for sure yet.


IT looks great Gwen


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is....used several different colors and applied with a paint brush this time. Crossing my fingers that it wears well. If not...will come up with something else.


Lurker 2 said:


> Is this another colourway of your Unicorn SPIT?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it is....used several different colors and applied with a paint brush this time. Crossing my fingers that it wears well. If not...will come up with something else.


That would depend on your polyurethane wouldn't it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Joyce & Maryann

Kate, glad to hear you are feeling better, what a great package from Gwen, I wondered if the pecans were from her trees.

Sonja, hope you get the tax things sorted out once & for all. So frustrating. If this time doesn't work I would be getting one of those lawyers in the family to send them a nasty letter requesting travel expenses & payment for the high BP med's you will be needing soon if they don't get their act together.

Gwen, the bathroom counter looks good. Amazing what a little "spit" can do????

Ohio Joy, hope your day goes well & that you can get a little rest this weekend. I don't know how you keep up the pace.

Melody, the blanket is looking great. Hope you get feeling better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Flyty1n!


You always do such an amazing job finding just the right birthday card!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would depend on your polyurethane wouldn't it?


I think there is a special varathane product for counters & tables.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just heard that I will be having a great niece in October/November. Noah is going to have a little sister????


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Happy birthday to you Joyce and Maryanne
Thank you Sam for the great recipes
Congrates gagesmom for getting a new niece.
Gwen I really like the counter top,good job.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, you do great work and really like the pattern.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I hope Gage is feeling better.
> 
> Wow, You do great work and love the pattern
> .
> Wishing everyone a great Saturday. And hoping the heat isn't making Sam feel under the weather.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joyce and Margaret.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the court summons for? or maybe i should finish last week's ktp before i ask. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam the days sure are flying past , I'm glad this day is nearly gone as I've been so angry inside of me that I thought I could very really throttle someone today due to getting another court summons from the council it's beginning to feel like persecution ,this is the fourth time I will have to go and sort it out . Thought I would wait till Monday as I didn't want to be on tonight's evening news maybe on Mondays instead depending if they give me the runaround
> Been sat outside trying to cool down as its still very hot and humid here, the little piperstrelle bats put on a great aerial dancing show , they sure can move
> 
> Forgot to say we make our own pizzas Sam , youngest is now the expert . His pizzas are delicious


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is funny when you think about it. i didn't tell Heidi - she wouldn't see the humor in it. --- sam



kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear me had to laugh when I read the cat had pooped on you while you were sleeping Sam, really I am still laughing.
> Oh how mean of me lol, now back to reading what else you have typed up and of course to see what recipes I can use.
> Catch you later and I'm still giggling.
> ????????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you know the funny think is there was no smell. just a mess. --- sam



darowil said:


> And is the weather or the cats the cause of the poor air quality in Sam's place currently?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

part of my job is to be entertaining. however - this was not what i had in mind. lol --- sam


darowil said:


> Well if he didn't want us to laugh at him he should have just kept quite! But he is keeping us entertained.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the washer is running as we speak. --- sam



pacer said:


> Both!!!! I can't imagine that the cat improved upon the air quality. I am guessing that the laundry is getting done today!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> We can say that he is having a crappy day!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great weekend margaret - happy birthday to maryanne. --- sam



darowil said:


> I think so.
> And now I am going out for the rest of the day.
> Have a $15 voucher need to spend while the yarn is 40% off, go the football buy some dip a nd biscuits for going out to tea tonight. So might make it back sometime tomorrow. But busy day there as well. Church and lunch, want to go to my yarn lady (needles not yarn this time) and as it is Maryanne's birthday just maybe spend time with her (she could well come to Melissa's with me if I go and we are having tea out as well as church) . And Vicky said they would try to Skype as well!
> So see you all some time later- just possibly not till Monday though I'm sure I will manage to get on sometime before then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - your knitting is so even - i'm using this pattern for Max's blanket - hope it turns out as nice as yours. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Gage is too continue with the laxative just cut back on how much and how many days he gets it as well as he needs to improve his diet.
> 
> I got my prescriptions renewed and she checked my ear, throat and neck. She is thinking it is viral and has told me to continue with the Tylenol and Advil. If no better by the end of next week or it worsens to come back. She is sending me for blood work to check my thyroid and something else which I have forgotten. Just feeling blech.I have a bit of a tremor in my right hand so that might be what the other thing the blood work was for.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will also wish flyty1n - joyce - a very happy birthday - hope it was a special day and that you blew out all your candles with one breath. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Joyce ( flyty1n) hope you have a great day ????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice to see you bundyanne07 - we don't see nearly enough of you - i'm so glad you enjoyed the recipe - a rasher of bacon would just make it that much more yummy. --- sam



bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you Sam for the Crock pot Sausage and little potatoes recipe. I made it for our dinner tonight and I used Kabana Sausage and I also added a rasher of bacon. Our meal was delicious.
> Thank you for posting the original recipe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking good gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here' the bathroom countertop....still thinking of adding some veining to make it more marble like but haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time to start another blanket melody. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just heard that I will be having a great niece in October/November. Noah is going to have a little sister????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you srawberry - i am feeling good - have stayed inside in the a/c. right now my dogyard thermometer reads 118° - over 60% humidity - and it is almost six in the evening. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Gage is feeling better.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the court summons for? or maybe i should finish last week's ktp before i ask. --- sam


Asked and answered. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you know the funny think is there was no smell. just a mess. --- sam


I think you need your nose fixed???????? nothing smells so bad as cat doo???? Well,maybe a skunk


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up here, was just taking a break for a drink but better move. Picked 4.5 gallons of rasberries, now I need to clean them. My patch is still red but I'm done! Unless to have a bowl for supper someone else can pick the rest.
Big black clouds floating around since lunch time but nothing yet. DH was panicking that the hay he wanted to bale would get rained on.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Went into town with Chris this morning. Did some shopping including some yarn, of course. Had a lovely early afternoon tea, very relaxing. Came back, went and bought something for dinner and now off to bed. It's ver warm today but a nice breeze. All take care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You would think so Julie. In the past I have used a product made for refinishing laminate and it did not use polyurethane at all. I was not pleased at all at how this previous product worked and with stood wear. I've got two coats of poly on it now and will do one more tonight. Time will tell.


Lurker 2 said:


> That would depend on your polyurethane wouldn't it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No the pecans were not from my trees. Wrong time of year to get them. They were from Georgia though. Also thanks on the comment on the bathroom counter. Spit, spit, spit I go! LOL.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Joyce & Maryann
> 
> Kate, glad to hear you are feeling better, what a great package from Gwen, I wondered if the pecans were from her trees.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats Melody!...get those needles clicking!


gagesmom said:


> Just heard that I will be having a great niece in October/November. Noah is going to have a little sister????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Strawberry/Sharon....are you feeling any better? Also thanks for the comment about the countertop in above post.



Strawberry4u said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Gage is feeling better.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa Sam...that is waaaaay to hot. We seem to be getting into a weather pattern I remember as a child....very hot with scattered afternoon thunderstorms....the forecast for the week is 30-40% chance of rain every day with temps in the low 90s. Brantley worked on the electric fence early this morning before it got to unbearable. Lasted only about 2 hours. Hopefully will be able to get it finished tomorrow.



thewren said:


> thank you srawberry - i am feeling good - have stayed inside in the a/c. right now my dogyard thermometer reads 118° - over 60% humidity - and it is almost six in the evening. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm caught up here, was just taking a break for a drink but better move. Picked 4.5 gallons of rasberries, now I need to clean them. My patch is still red but I'm done! Unless to have a bowl for supper someone else can pick the rest.
> Big black clouds floating around since lunch time but nothing yet. DH was panicking that the hay he wanted to bale would get rained on.


Boy do I wish I were closer - I'd sure be out in your raspberry patch!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Saturday 23 July '16

My backyard thermometer is in full sun - it is reading 111° now at almost seven o'clock in the evening. It has come down seven degrees in the last hour. The air is thick and heavy - I did stand out on the porch a few minutes - the heat felt good. I can never get the a/c to where it is comfortable and still cool. I always need extra clothes on to be comfortable. It just seems to defeat the issue.

No word from Indiana - so one can assume that Gary's team and Avery or still winning. That is good. I could call I suppose. I may later.

Patchwork Kitty was in for a bit of lunch and then wanted back out - she has been laying in the shade out in my dog yard.

Let's start off with something sinfully decadent.

Flourless Marshmallow Crunch Brownies

Ingredients

For the Brownies*:

2 cups white sugar
3/4 cup vegetable oil
4 large eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 1/2 cup dark cocoa powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup chocolate chips or chopped chocolate

For the Topping:

1 bag mini marshmallows (10.5 oz. or 5.5 cups)
2 cups chocolate chips (or chopped chocolate)
1 1/4 cups peanut butter
5 tablespoons butter
3 cups Rice Krispies, gluten free if needed (I actually used Cocoa Krispies because I strangely can't find plain here. Not complaining.)

Directions

Preheat the oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a 9x13 inch baking pan.

1. Combine the sugars and oil and beat until well combined.

2. Add in the eggs and vanilla and whisk together. Beat for about two minutes.

3. Add the cocoa powder and salt to the batter and blend until smooth.

4. Fold in the chocolate chips. Pour into prepared pan.

5. Bake the brownies for about 17 minutes and then top with the marshmallows.

6. Continue baking 8 more minutes (if using a different recipe for the brownies just make sure you add the marshmallows during the last 8 minutes of bake time).

7. Allow to cool while you prepare the topping.

For the topping:

1. Combine the chocolate chips, peanut butter, and butter in a microwave safe dish. Microwave thirty seconds at a time, stirring at each interval, until smooth and melted.

2. Fold in the Rice Krispies.

3. Lay dollops of the topping evenly across the top of the cooled brownies and then spread to cover the entire top.

4. Wait until completely cooled to cut.

NOTE: You can keep these in the fridge for a chewier crispier brownie or on the counter for a gooier brownie.

Note: I halved the recipe and used a 9x9 inch pan (a strange European size), so my brownies were a little bit thin.

*You can also replace these flourless brownies with a box mix or my favorite basic brownies in this recipe.

http://www.yammiesnoshery.com/2016/05/flourless-marshmallow-crunch-brownies.html#HulUtMh7fijCadGg.99

The Best Fudge Brownies

Ingredients

2 sticks of butter
2 1/4 cups of sugar
4 large eggs 
1 tablespoon vanilla
1 1/4 cups of cocoa powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
2 cups chocolate chips

Direction

Grease a 9x13 in. pan. and preheat the oven to 350º.

1. Mix together the butter and sugar in a microwave safe bowl.

2. Heat in the microwave, stirring about every 30 seconds, until the mixture is bubbly and smooth (you can also do it on the stove top if you want).

3. Add in the eggs and vanilla and beat until smooth.

4. Mix together the cocoa powder, salt, baking powder, and flour and add to the butter mixture, mixing until smooth.

5. Stir in the chocolate chips.

6. Pour the batter into the pan. Bake for about 28 minutes.

http://www.yammiesnoshery.com/2011/09/best-fudge-brownies.html#LOuAeIrUb2Qta7wg.99

One Pan Pasta

TOTAL TIME: 20 MINS
SERVES 4

Ingredients

12 ounces linguine
12 ounces cherry or grape tomatoes, halved or quartered if large
1 onion, thinly sliced (about 2 cups)
4 cloves garlic, thinly sliced
1/2 teaspoon red-pepper flakes
2 sprigs basil, plus torn leaves for garnish
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for serving
Coarse salt and freshly ground pepper
4 1/2 cups water
Freshly grated Parmesan cheese, for serving

Directions

1. Combine pasta, tomatoes, onion, garlic, red-pepper flakes, basil, oil, 2 teaspoons salt, 1/4 teaspoon pepper, and water in a large straight-sided skillet.

2. Bring to a boil over high heat.

3. Boil mixture, stirring and turning pasta frequently with tongs, until pasta is al dente and water has nearly evaporated, about 9 minutes.

4. Season to taste with salt and pepper, divide among 4 bowls, and garnish with basil.

5. Serve with oil and Parmesan.

http://www.marthastewart.com/978784/one-pan-pasta

I love decadence.

Turtle Rice Krispie Treats

By Derrick Riches
Barbecues & Grilling Expert
Total Time: 43 minutes
Yield: serves 8-10

INGREDIENTS

For Rice Krispies layer:

6 cups Rice Krispies cereal
4 cups mini marshmallows
3 tablespoons unsalted butter.

For caramel layer:

40-45 caramel squares
1 14 -ounce can sweetened condensed milk
5-6 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/8 teaspoon salt

for chocolate layer:

2 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips
1 tablespoon unsalted butter (optional)
1/2 cup toasted pecan halves, chopped (topping)

PREPARATION

1. Melt 3 tablespoons butter over medium heat in a large saucepan.

2. Add marshmallows, reduce heat to medium-low and stir until they have melted through.

3. Take the saucepan off of heat and add cereal. Gently mix together.

4. Grease a large baking dish (13X9X2) with cooking spray or butter.

5. Scoop cereal mixture into the pan and using hands gently press to even out across the pan.

6. Set aside while you prepare caramel sauce.

7. In a medium saucepan, melt 5-6 tablespoons butter over medium heat.

8. Add condensed milk and caramels. Stir often and watch for burning. Reduce heat if necessary. Caramel should be melted through in as little as 2-3 minutes.

9. Remove from heat, add salt and pour over crisped cereal layer. Use a good spatula to even it out.

10. Place uncovered in the refrigerator for 10-15 minutes to let it set up.

11. Place semi-sweet chocolate chips into a microwave-safe bowl. Add butter (optional).

12. Microwave for 15 seconds, stir and repeat process 4-5 more times until chocolate has melted through.

NOTE: Do not overcook. Chocolate will become too stiff to work with. After applying chocolate layer, set aside.

13. Place pecan halves in a lightly greased pan.

14. Toast in a 350 degree F. oven for 5-7 minutes. Remove and let cool. Chop nuts into desired size.

15. Remove pan from fridge and pour melted chocolate over caramel layer. You might need to do this in sections. Use a spatula or butter knife to even it out. Sprinkle the top with chopped toasted pecans.

16. You can also drizzle the top of the bars with any leftover caramel sauce, though this is not required. Place back into the refrigerator for 30- 60 minutes to fully set up.

17. After spending some time in the refrigerator, it is time to cut into individual serving sizes.

18. Let dessert sit at room temperature for 20 minutes.

19. Using a sharp knife, go around the edges to separate caramel and chocolate from pan. Wipe off the knife with a clean damp cloth and cut into desired sized squares.

20. Carefully lift out of the pan and arrange on a serving platter.

21. Secure tightly with plastic wrap until ready to serve. Keep indoors in a cool place until ready to serve. If they are left out in the sun, you run the risk of the chocolate and caramel becoming too soft. Remember, you want to minimize the mess during cookouts.

http://bbq.about.com/od/miscellaneousrecipes/r/Turtle-Rice-Krispie-Treats.htm?utm_content=7189740&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=fooddrinksl&utm_term=bouncex

One Pot Mexican Spaghetti Recipe by Baker Peabody

A quick weeknight meal with only one pot to clean!

Total Time: 40min
Serves 4

Ingredients

1/2 pound spaghetti or angel hair pasta
1/4 cup olive oil
1 medium onion, diced
1 tbsp minced garlic
1 can Muir Glen™ diced tomatoes
2 tsp. Old El Paso™ taco seasoning mix
3 cups chicken stock (such as Progresso™ 100% Natural chicken broth)
1 1/2 cups diced cooked chicken
1 cup cheddar cheese (optional)

Directions

1. In a large pot heavy bottomed pot add the olive oil, onions, and garlic. Cook over medium-high heat until the onions become translucent, about 3 minutes.

2. Add the diced tomatoes, including the juice. Stir and let cook for minute.

3. Add the pasta. I broke the pasta up into pieces as they are easier to fit in the pot.

4. Add the taco seasoning.

5. Add the three cups of chicken stock. Bring to a boil and cook until spaghetti noodles start to get limp.

6. Add the diced chicken.

7. Turn the heat down to medium-low and let simmer for about 15 minutes. Stir often so that the pasta does not stick to the bottom. If you need to you can add more chicken stock or water.

8. When all the liquid is used up the dish is done.

9, Place into individual bowls and top with cheese if desired.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/one-pot-mexican-spaghetti/99457ff8-a899-4443-ae6b-cafd14f97eef?utm_source=Email_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TBSP_07_23_2016_12PM&vcode=AQAAAADCoZgolDt_yaKZaZaBwLK36XNcHW3JgckgAmy10krpWUGIJWzTs2Ct5TcxZkwDVeEEKWwgRdz91GyVYzVUVLGk23sH5g58q_0HpX_VdanMPg

Slow Cooker Shepherd's Pie Recipe POSTED BY SOMMER

Dad's Favorite Slow Cooker Shepherd's Pie is the one of the most delicious things you can make in a slow cooker. Everyone knows that if Dad likes it, it has to be good. This hearty comfort food recipe has the special addition of Guinness beer, which creates rich flavor. Stew beef and plenty of tasty vegetables make this meal as healthy as it is delicious. Besides, who can resist a casserole that has been topped with mashed potatoes and melted cheese? The best part of this simple shepherd's pie recipe is that it is made right in your slow cooker. For a filling meal the whole family will love, look no further than Dad's Favorite Slow Cooker Shepherd's Pie.
COOK TIME: 4+ hours
Serves 8

Ingredients

1 1/2 - 2 pounds beef chuck roast or "stew meat"
1 large onion, peeled and chopped
3 garlic cloves, peeled and minced
3 large carrots, peeled and chopped
1 cup frozen peas
1 cup frozen corn
1/3 cup Guinness Beer
3 tablespoon tomato paste
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon corn starch
2 teaspoons whole grain mustard
1 teaspoon beef base
1 teaspoon dried thyme
5 cups mashed potatoes (homemade or store-bought)
1 cup shredded sharp cheddar or Dubliner cheese

Directions:

1. Place the chopped onions in a non-stick skillet over medium heat. Soften for 5-6 minutes.

2. Meanwhile cut the beef into small bite-size pieces.

3. Pour the hot onions, beef, and all the remaining ingredients into a 6 quart slow cooker, reserving the mashed potatoes and cheese for later.

4. Season with 1 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper, then stir well to coat.

5. Wipe down the sides of the slow cooker and spread the mashed potatoes over the top of the beef mixture all the way to the edges of the crock.

6. Place a long piece of paper towel over the slow cooker to absorb the steam, and cover with the lid.

7. Turn on high for 4-5 hours, or low for 8-10 hours.

8. When ready to serve, sprinkle the cheese over the top of the potatoes and place the lid back on for 5 minutes to melt the cheese.

9. Serve hot and garnish with extra herbs if you have them.

http://www.aspicyperspective.com/slow-cooker-shepherds-pie-recipe/2/

I'm feeling a little eleven o'clockish - I haven't eaten yet today. Think it is time to raid the cupboard and see what there is to eat. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanking my stuffy sinuses. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you need your nose fixed???????? nothing smells so bad as cat doo???? Well,maybe a skunk


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam.... The boys have had a few laughs at what kitty did to you. It sure is hot at your home. I am glad that your air conditioning is working. I hope you found something in the cupboards to eat. We will look forward to hearing the results of the baseball game. 

Jeanette... If you lived closer to Bonnie, I suspect you would not only be picking the berries. You would be in the kitchen sharing recipes with one another. It is now less than 3 weeks until KAP. It is hard to believe that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I went to the grocery store this afternoon. It is close to 100 degrees F here. There was a page over the intercom for the owner of a certain vehicle to tend to their dog that was over heating in the car. I just don't understand taking a pet to the store and leaving them in a super hot vehicle. I hope the dog was okay.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You would think so Julie. In the past I have used a product made for refinishing laminate and it did not use polyurethane at all. I was not pleased at all at how this previous product worked and with stood wear. I've got two coats of poly on it now and will do one more tonight. Time will tell.


Hoping it works!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy do I wish I were closer - I'd sure be out in your raspberry patch!


????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sam.... The boys have had a few laughs at what kitty did to you. It sure is hot at your home. I am glad that your air conditioning is working. I hope you found something in the cupboards to eat. We will look forward to hearing the results of the baseball game.
> 
> Jeanette... If you lived closer to Bonnie, I suspect you would not only be picking the berries. You would be in the kitchen sharing recipes with one another. It is now less than 3 weeks until KAP. It is hard to believe that.


I know...I'd have a great time with Bonnie.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, hope your day goes well & that you can get a little rest this weekend. I don't know how you keep up the pace.


After the last 2 days, Bonnie, I'm not terribly sure either. Hopefully, things should slow down now and KAP is just around the corner for us. I am so looking forward to the weekend off with friends; and I won't have to supervise more WEP workers and staff volunteers than I can find jobs for just now. When GED classes resume and school starts up again for Tim and Aurora, then, hopefully my days may calm down considerably. I hope!!!

I'm off to finish up a couple of chores and then to bed.

Keep as warm or cool as needed, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, such a sad and awful time for your neighbors and the families involved.

Bonnie, I have never heard of chokeberries, so perhaps it is a specific thing to your area. Of course, I should ask my aunt if she's heard of them.

Sorlenna, sorry about the confusion with the pattern and the frustrating day.

Swedenme, what a pain still having trouble with the courts. I forgot what it is about but thought it was all settled.

Gwen, thanks. I may get some of those as I sometimes forget my glasses and want to keep extras around and in my purse.

So sorry you are sick Kate and others who aren't feeling well. DGD was the character in Willie Wonka who is poor but finally wins a lifetime of chocolate, or better yet, the whole chocolate factory. She was sick with a high fever but they gave her aspirin and she acted and sang up a storm, but now I suppose everyone else will get sick. Couldn't let the whole troop down. Just a children's group so no understudy. Whatever this is, it sure is making its rounds. Hope I don't catch it.

DH took me down to the canal for dinner and it was so hot in the sun that we had to change our seats. It was truly a lovely evening and gave me flashbacks of our dinner along the Rhine and in Venice. Beautiful in its own humble way.

I haven't accomplished a thing since I got back. Guess it is still some jet lag. Sure hope I get some get up and go soon as we will be leaving again, but this time still in the States.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear me had to laugh when I read the cat had pooped on you while you were sleeping Sam, really I am still laughing.
> Oh how mean of me lol, now back to reading what else you have typed up and of course to see what recipes I can use.
> Catch you later and I'm still giggling.
> ????????????????????


Oh my, I am afraid the cat wouldn't be sleeping with me any more after that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> Some solicitors offer a short free advice service, or maybe citizens advice bureau could help you sort out this council mess once and for all. Or you could contact your local councillor or MP . It seems as though you need some help with this.


Hope that would help and take some of the burden off Swedenme's shoulders.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> We can say that he is having a crappy day!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is too continue with the laxative just cut back on how much and how many days he gets it as well as he needs to improve his diet.
> 
> I got my prescriptions renewed and she checked my ear, throat and neck. She is thinking it is viral and has told me to continue with the Tylenol and Advil. If no better by the end of next week or it worsens to come back. She is sending me for blood work to check my thyroid and something else which I have forgotten. Just feeling blech.I have a bit of a tremor in my right hand so that might be what the other thing the blood work was for.
> 
> ...


Feel better soon but glad you saw the doctor. The blanket looks beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> After the last 2 days, Bonnie, I'm not terribly sure either. Hopefully, things should slow down now and KAP is just around the corner for us. I am so looking forward to the weekend off with friends; and I won't have to supervise more WEP workers and staff volunteers than I can find jobs for just now. When GED classes resume and school starts up again for Tim and Aurora, then, hopefully my days may calm down considerably. I hope!!!
> 
> I'm off to finish up a couple of chores and then to bed.
> 
> ...


Some well deserved fun time for you!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I'm caught up here, was just taking a break for a drink but better move. Picked 4.5 gallons of rasberries, now I need to clean them. My patch is still red but I'm done! Unless to have a bowl for supper someone else can pick the rest.
> Big black clouds floating around since lunch time but nothing yet. DH was panicking that the hay he wanted to bale would get rained on.


DH panicking reminded me that I read this is the time when the deer start growing the velvet on their antlers and farmers start panicking to get the hay in before it rains. Hope DH doesn't have a problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi y'all, well I see we are well into another week, I'm mostly stayed caught up for last week, shock of shock, I just have a few pages to go back and read. 

I'm glad that Strawberry is doing better, not good that her leg is giving her issues though. 
Glad that, hopefully, Nicho will be pain free soon. 
I'm glad that you had Caitlyn, Kate, hopefully she and you all will avoid the bug that mom and dad contracted. 
I think you should go get a cattle prod Gwen and tie those ruffians down on the other side of the fence where you can reach then and poke at them from your side of the fence with the prod. I am secretly hoping though that at least one of them grabs the electrified fence, is that evil of me? 
Julie, I'm hoping you get a good go ahead from the cardiologist. 
I am thinking that there is something else that I wanted to comment on, but CRAFT has struck, and I'm tired. 
Christopher got his truck legal (registered and insured), so now he can get wherever he needs to for work without worrying about the weather and if his motorcycle is appropriate or not. lol
We took Carly to Cheyenne yesterday, did the shopping that Marla and I needed to do and took Carly to Cricket to get her upgraded phone, hers was cracked really badly. 
Sam, I have the sleeves both finished for David's sweater, I'm working on sewing them in now so that I can add the collar, yay!. 
Okay, I need to get back to page one and get caught up, oh, congrats to Bailey on her car, how cool.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

118 and 111 is awful hot, especially with 60% humidity, it was 101 here I think today, but humidity was only 22% and I think that's the highest it's been all week as far as humidity, we have been up to 102f this week, but that's a lot cooler than you. 
Stay comfortable for sure. 
Oh my, that is one naughty kitty for sure, I hope you don't have an other of those episodes anytime soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

118 and 111 is awful hot, especially with 60% humidity, it was 101 here I think today, but humidity was only 22% and I think that's the highest it's been all week as far as humidity, we have been up to 102f this week, but that's a lot cooler than you. 
Stay comfortable for sure. 
Oh my, that is one naughty kitty for sure, I hope you don't have an other of those episodes anytime soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would take the dog out and put the person in the car and let him see what it was like. stupid person. --- sam



pacer said:


> I went to the grocery store this afternoon. It is close to 100 degrees F here. There was a page over the intercom for the owner of a certain vehicle to tend to their dog that was over heating in the car. I just don't understand taking a pet to the store and leaving them in a super hot vehicle. I hope the dog was okay.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost midnight here and I am caught up and headed to bed. Wanted to be in bed earlier then this but the repeat of the pattern I did was all screwed up. So I tinked back to beginning of repeat. I have no idea why I am having such a hard go of it this time. Maybe after this one I will make a few baby hats and give my brain a rest. Lol.???? 

Off to bed.???? See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

anxious to see the finished sweater poledra - i'm not sure mine will ever see the light of day. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well I see we are well into another week, I'm mostly stayed caught up for last week, shock of shock, I just have a few pages to go back and read.
> 
> I'm glad that Strawberry is doing better, not good that her leg is giving her issues though.
> Glad that, hopefully, Nicho will be pain free soon.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well I see we are well into another week, I'm mostly stayed caught up for last week, shock of shock, I just have a few pages to go back and read.
> 
> I'm glad that Strawberry is doing better, not good that her leg is giving her issues though.
> Glad that, hopefully, Nicho will be pain free soon.
> ...


Have not heard anything yet, Kaye Jo.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad you are teaching Gage you can have fun time with just being together, you don't have to spend money to have nice time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Almost lunch time here
> 
> Greg is coming to pick us up and we are off to wonder some shops. Just because we are all broke doesn't mean we can't enjoy our time together. Will check in later.????
> 
> ...


Some of the best times are had when you don't spend any money . We would go to the park with fishing nets and jam jars , climb to the top of Roseberry Topping (sure felt like a mountain sometimes) or kites made of plastic bags and string sure could fly better than bought kites . Just being together is what counts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> thank you srawberry - i am feeling good - have stayed inside in the a/c. right now my dogyard thermometer reads 118° - over 60% humidity - and it is almost six in the evening. --- sam


That is very hot Sam . I feel as if I'm melting here and the highest we got was 35 c but the humidity has been up in the 90 ties . It was 98% on Thursday . My hair was sticking to my neck . Lot cooler last night thank goodness 
Hope it cools down a bit for you too .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know...I'd have a great time with Bonnie.


Yes, too bad it's so far.

My DS & his in-laws came & picked the rest of the berries tonight. I'm not sure how many they got as I was helping DH in the shop, he had a breakdown with the baler & needed an extra set of hands for a while, when I came home they were all gone.

I got the chokecherry syrup made this morning, was going to do it last night but didn't have enough Certo, Das brought be some but didn't come til 9 last night. I was surprised I ended up with 10 pints, more than expected.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, I am afraid the cat wouldn't be sleeping with me any more after that.


Me either!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH panicking reminded me that I read this is the time when the deer start growing the velvet on their antlers and farmers start panicking to get the hay in before it rains. Hope DH doesn't have a problem.


DH isn't in very good humor tonight, he had a breakdown with the baler & on the way to the shop to fix it drove over a shed antler & wrecked a tire????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is very hot Sam . I feel as if I'm melting here and the highest we got was 35 c but the humidity has been up in the 90 ties . It was 98% on Thursday . My hair was sticking to my neck . Lot cooler last night thank goodness
> Hope it cools down a bit for you too .


Is your DS breathing better now that it's cooled a bit? I hope so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some of the best times are had when you don't spend any money . We would go to the park with fishing nets and jam jars , climb to the top of Roseberry Topping (sure felt like a mountain sometimes) or kites made of plastic bags and string sure could fly better than bought kites . Just being together is what counts


I agree.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you 35C felt hotter than it was with that high humidity. the humidity here has stuck right around 60%. that is high enough to make the air feel sticky and heavy. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> That is very hot Sam . I feel as if I'm melting here and the highest we got was 35 c but the humidity has been up in the 90 ties . It was 98% on Thursday . My hair was sticking to my neck . Lot cooler last night thank goodness
> Hope it cools down a bit for you too .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I'm glad you get a break & can attend KAP 

Daralene, where are you off to now? Do you get to attend KAP?

Kaye, have you ever attended the Fronteir Days in Cheyenne? Some of our local chuckwagons people used to compete there but it became difficult to take horses across the border so they no longer go. I enjoy chuckwagons races, especially because I know some of the drivers. My friends son was awarded best outrider at the Calgary Stampede, $3000 prize & some kind of trophy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Baseball update: Gary with Avery won the tourney in Kendallville, Indiana. and that officially end the season. no doubt there will be a lot of ball played yet in our backyard. Gary's team really was a team to be reckoned with. they did really well. so tomorrow everyone can relax and not worry about being at the field at such a such a time. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good afternoon everyone, and thank you all for the good wishes - my 'bug' seems to have run its course and I'm feeling ok, just very tired, so I'm having a lazy day. Many thanks go to Julie for taking over posting for me - I didn't even have to ask, she volunteered straight away! - so I was asleep by 9.15 last night and didn't waken until after 8 this morning!
> Another thing which has cheered me up is this lovely box of surprises that arrived from Gwen!


Good to know you are feeling better. Take advantage of feeling tired to do nothing. 
Lovely parcel from Gwen. How nice of her to send it to you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Reading on the bus back from getting my new needles. 
The new HiyaHiya sock interchangeables. Have smaller sizes than the previous ones which I need. Got them for s really good price as I am going to test them for Melissa. Looking forward to trying them. If they are as good as the next size up they will get a lot of use. And make the other set more useful as there is a adapter to allow me use my original set with them. Often I would want a smaller tip than I had when doing something with different needle sizes.

Heading to Maryanne's to go out for tea.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here' the bathroom countertop....still thinking of adding some veining to make it more marble like but haven't decided for sure yet.


I think it's lovely as is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just heard that I will be having a great niece in October/November. Noah is going to have a little sister????


How exciting. Another baby for you to knit for. How old will Noah be?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you srawberry - i am feeling good - have stayed inside in the a/c. right now my dogyard thermometer reads 118° - over 60% humidity - and it is almost six in the evening. --- sam


Far too hot


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Joyce. Hope you have/had a great day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is very hot Sam . I feel as if I'm melting here and the highest we got was 35 c but the humidity has been up in the 90 ties . It was 98% on Thursday . My hair was sticking to my neck . Lot cooler last night thank goodness
> Hope it cools down a bit for you too .


While wouldn't like either I think SAMs might be more bearable.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Baseball update: Gary with Avery won the tourney in Kendallville, Indiana. and that officially end the season. no doubt there will be a lot of ball played yet in our backyard. Gary's team really was a team to be reckoned with. they did really well. so tomorrow everyone can relax and not worry about being at the field at such a such a time. --- sam


Congrats to both Gary and Avery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Here' the bathroom countertop....still thinking of adding some veining to make it more marble like but haven't decided for sure yet.


That looks really nice Gwen! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I went to the grocery store this afternoon. It is close to 100 degrees F here. There was a page over the intercom for the owner of a certain vehicle to tend to their dog that was over heating in the car. I just don't understand taking a pet to the store and leaving them in a super hot vehicle. I hope the dog was okay.


We get the same stupid people here too..... and not just dogs, they leave babies and children in their cars. Makes me soooo angry! :sm06: :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> 118 and 111 is awful hot, especially with 60% humidity, it was 101 here I think today, but humidity was only 22% and I think that's the highest it's been all week as far as humidity, we have been up to 102f this week, but that's a lot cooler than you.
> Stay comfortable for sure.
> Oh my, that is one naughty kitty for sure, I hope you don't have an other of those episodes anytime soon.


That sure is hot. Sam I hope you get a cool change soon. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Some of the best times are had when you don't spend any money . We would go to the park with fishing nets and jam jars , climb to the top of Roseberry Topping (sure felt like a mountain sometimes) or kites made of plastic bags and string sure could fly better than bought kites . Just being together is what counts


I fully agree.

And you mentioning mountains has reminded me about today.... I had Serena for most of the day. We went out the back for an hour or so and she had a ball, running around and marching in her little "light up" gum boots... anyway, there is part of my backyard that the grass/clover is longer than the rest of the yard.... she saw it and said "wow, I am going on the mountain!" Mind you the ground is totally flat.... sooo funny. LOL

The other funny thing she is doing at the moment is telling herself stuff..... "be careful, dont bump your head!".... as she ducks under... he he she is just a delight. OK, enough bragging about how cute my GD is...... :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is your DS breathing better now that it's cooled a bit? I hope so.


He's been having real problem s Bonnie . Plus the pain in his shoulder from the cancer is really bothering him so he just can't get comfortable and relaxed enough to sleep. It cooled a bit over night but it's back up again today . It is forecast to rain this afternoon so hopefully that will freshen the air up if it arrives . 
Feel sorry for anyone with breathing difficulties this weather must be a real problem for them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH isn't in very good humor tonight, he had a breakdown with the baler & on the way to the shop to fix it drove over a shed antler & wrecked a tire????


Oh dear.... :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That is very hot Sam . I feel as if I'm melting here and the highest we got was 35 c but the humidity has been up in the 90 ties . It was 98% on Thursday . My hair was sticking to my neck . Lot cooler last night thank goodness
> Hope it cools down a bit for you too .


Wow Sonja that is very hot for England!! And that humidity is awful. Glad it is cooler again for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> Baseball update: Gary with Avery won the tourney in Kendallville, Indiana. and that officially end the season. no doubt there will be a lot of ball played yet in our backyard. Gary's team really was a team to be reckoned with. they did really well. so tomorrow everyone can relax and not worry about being at the field at such a such a time. --- sam


Congratulations to Avery and Gary. I know that they worked hard for their winning season.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> He's been having real problem s Bonnie . Plus the pain in his shoulder from the cancer is really bothering him so he just can't get comfortable and relaxed enough to sleep. It cooled a bit over night but it's back up again today . It is forecast to rain this afternoon so hopefully that will freshen the air up if it arrives .
> Feel sorry for anyone with breathing difficulties this weather must be a real problem for them


We had a good storm that just ended. It lasted a few hours but we needed the rain. I hope your son feels better soon. We think of you often.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just started reading today. Visited my brother Fri and Sat in Pittsburg. His dog got sprayed by a skunk then ran in the house! Wow did that stink! Got a bath but it has to wear off I think
Thanks Sam for the opening the recipes sound good. Great about the PT Cruiser I love mine! And thanks Julie for posting the review. So sorry to hear about the baby
I'll catch up later


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> We get the same stupid people here too..... and not just dogs, they leave babies and children in their cars. Makes me soooo angry! :sm06: :sm25:


People do that here as well. My oldest son was teasing me a few days ago as I had a plastic cup in my car that shriveled up in a short amount of time due to the heat. He said if I had left him in the car he would have shriveled up like my cup. Since he is an adult I think he would be smart enough to get out any way. I would have to tell Matthew to come with me or he might choose to stay in the car. If he knows I am going shopping at the big stores he only comes if we are going to make fruit and vegetable trays. He likes to pick out what he wants on the trays. He enjoys seeing how many colors we can put together on the trays and make them look nice.

We are doing a meal on Tuesday for my friend who just had round 2 of chemo. I am still thinking about what I will make. We will do some fresh fruit and vegetables with the meal. The kids will enjoy that.

I think we should see some lower temperatures after today. I am looking forward to that.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. Just started reading today. Visited my brother Fri and Sat in Pittsburg. His dog got sprayed by a skunk then ran in the house! Wow did that stink! Got a bath but it has to wear off I think
> Thanks Sam for the opening the recipes sound good. Great about the PT Cruiser I love mine! And thanks Julie for posting the review. So sorry to hear about the baby
> I'll catch up later


It is always nice to hear from you. I have heard rumors of bathing pets in tomato juice to get rid of the smell of the skunk. I have never had to deal with it to find out. I bet everyone was moving quickly to get the dog bathed. How awful. I hope you are coming to KAP.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> And you mentioning mountains has reminded me about today.... I had Serena for most of the day. We went out the back for an hour or so and she had a ball, running around and marching in her little "light up" gum boots... anyway, there is part of my backyard that the grass/clover is longer than the rest of the yard.... she saw it and said "wow, I am going on the mountain!" Mind you the ground is totally flat.... sooo funny. LOL
> 
> The other funny thing she is doing at the moment is telling herself stuff..... "be careful, dont bump your head!".... as she ducks under... he he she is just a delight. OK, enough bragging about how cute my GD is...... :sm17: :sm17:


We love to hear your cute stories. I am so glad you could have some grandma time with her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> We love to hear your cute stories. I am so glad you could have some grandma time with her.


 :sm11: I hope you do get cooler relief soon. You are wonderful to make meals for your friend. I am sure it helps her out a lot.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm11: I hope you do get cooler relief soon. You are wonderful to make meals for your friend. I am sure it helps her out a lot.


I haven't made too many meals for this family but I have helped them out in other ways over the years. They have fed Matthew many times over the years so it will be our pleasure to do this for her and her children. Matthew will know what they like to eat so he will be helping me with this one. I picked up a box of crackers for the mom in case she has nausea. I need to read the email that a friend sent me regarding foods and cancer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> And you mentioning mountains has reminded me about today.... I had Serena for most of the day. We went out the back for an hour or so and she had a ball, running around and marching in her little "light up" gum boots... anyway, there is part of my backyard that the grass/clover is longer than the rest of the yard.... she saw it and said "wow, I am going on the mountain!" Mind you the ground is totally flat.... sooo funny. LOL
> 
> The other funny thing she is doing at the moment is telling herself stuff..... "be careful, dont bump your head!".... as she ducks under... he he she is just a delight. OK, enough bragging about how cute my GD is...... :sm17: :sm17:


She is delightful!! The conversations they carry on with themselves or with dolls/stuffed animals are so cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if it is evil of you to think that way it is also evil of me. I am being good though and DH is putting up "electric fence" signs" as I am typing now.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well I see we are well into another week, I'm mostly stayed caught up for last week, shock of shock, I just have a few pages to go back and read.
> 
> I'm glad that Strawberry is doing better, not good that her leg is giving her issues though.
> Glad that, hopefully, Nicho will be pain free soon.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's been having real problem s Bonnie . Plus the pain in his shoulder from the cancer is really bothering him so he just can't get comfortable and relaxed enough to sleep. It cooled a bit over night but it's back up again today . It is forecast to rain this afternoon so hopefully that will freshen the air up if it arrives .
> Feel sorry for anyone with breathing difficulties this weather must be a real problem for them


Hope the weather cools for all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right! We always made our own kites and they held up better than any store bought ones. Had fun making them too!



Swedenme said:


> Some of the best times are had when you don't spend any money . We would go to the park with fishing nets and jam jars , climb to the top of Roseberry Topping (sure felt like a mountain sometimes) or kites made of plastic bags and string sure could fly better than bought kites . Just being together is what counts


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to Gary and Avery!!! 


thewren said:


> Baseball update: Gary with Avery won the tourney in Kendallville, Indiana. and that officially end the season. no doubt there will be a lot of ball played yet in our backyard. Gary's team really was a team to be reckoned with. they did really well. so tomorrow everyone can relax and not worry about being at the field at such a such a time. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a chuckle and a smile as I read about Serena telling herself stuff....how adorable is that. 


sugarsugar said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> And you mentioning mountains has reminded me about today.... I had Serena for most of the day. We went out the back for an hour or so and she had a ball, running around and marching in her little "light up" gum boots... anyway, there is part of my backyard that the grass/clover is longer than the rest of the yard.... she saw it and said "wow, I am going on the mountain!" Mind you the ground is totally flat.... sooo funny. LOL
> 
> The other funny thing she is doing at the moment is telling herself stuff..... "be careful, dont bump your head!".... as she ducks under... he he she is just a delight. OK, enough bragging about how cute my GD is...... :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Some of the best times are had when you don't spend any money . We would go to the park with fishing nets and jam jars , climb to the top of Roseberry Topping (sure felt like a mountain sometimes) or kites made of plastic bags and string sure could fly better than bought kites . Just being together is what counts


We were the same, taking a picnic to the beach, building dens in the garden, just going for a walk with friends - all these things were free and enjoyable. Of all the holidays we took (including going abroad and to Disney) the boys still remember going to Arran for a week with another family - all of us (and the dog!) crushed into one wee 3 bedroomed house, weather wasn't brilliant, but we had a great time!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is very hot Sam . I feel as if I'm melting here and the highest we got was 35 c but the humidity has been up in the 90 ties . It was 98% on Thursday . My hair was sticking to my neck . Lot cooler last night thank goodness
> Hope it cools down a bit for you too .


It's certainly not cold here (probably about 18C) but it has rained most of the last 2 days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> Baseball update: Gary with Avery won the tourney in Kendallville, Indiana. and that officially end the season. no doubt there will be a lot of ball played yet in our backyard. Gary's team really was a team to be reckoned with. they did really well. so tomorrow everyone can relax and not worry about being at the field at such a such a time. --- sam


Well done them! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Good to know you are feeling better. Take advantage of feeling tired to do nothing.
> Lovely parcel from Gwen. How nice of her to send it to you.


It was very nice of Gwen to do that and is very much appreciated. I have taken advantage and have done very little except knit & watch TV, to the extent that my back is now quite stiff from lack of use...think I need to get moving again soon! I've made these little outfits for the 'fish & chip' babies in Ethiopia as my friend's church is sending them over, so my 'down time' has been put to some use.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> She is delightful!! The conversations they carry on with themselves or with dolls/stuffed animals are so cute.


Serena sounds like quite a wee character already! They are so funny - I think I've said before that being with Luke is like being in your own musical as he sings all the time! When Hannah was here she asked him what his favourite song was and he burst into "Jingle Bells!"


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if it is evil of you to think that way it is also evil of me. I am being good though and DH is putting up "electric fence" signs" as I am typing now.


.....does he have to put them up right away...?!! :sm15: :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, love hearing about your sweet DGD, Serena. How cute to hear her talk to herself.
Pacer, you are a blessing to so many people. I'm glad I know you. Tell Matthew I'm taking a page from his book and doing a pencil drawing a day. My friend and I listen to an art course called How To Draw by Professor David Brody every Monday.
Sam, congratulations to Gary and Avery.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> Baseball update: Gary with Avery won the tourney in Kendallville, Indiana. and that officially end the season. no doubt there will be a lot of ball played yet in our backyard. Gary's team really was a team to be reckoned with. they did really well. so tomorrow everyone can relax and not worry about being at the field at such a such a time. --- sam


Hooray for Gary and the team . Is that it for him as a coach ? Think I remember you saying someone else will have to do it next year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> We get the same stupid people here too..... and not just dogs, they leave babies and children in their cars. Makes me soooo angry! :sm06: :sm25:


Stupid people here too .i can't believe the ones who claim they forgot that the child was in the car . How can you forget your own child


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> And you mentioning mountains has reminded me about today.... I had Serena for most of the day. We went out the back for an hour or so and she had a ball, running around and marching in her little "light up" gum boots... anyway, there is part of my backyard that the grass/clover is longer than the rest of the yard.... she saw it and said "wow, I am going on the mountain!" Mind you the ground is totally flat.... sooo funny. LOL
> 
> The other funny thing she is doing at the moment is telling herself stuff..... "be careful, dont bump your head!".... as she ducks under... he he she is just a delight. OK, enough bragging about how cute my GD is...... :sm17: :sm17:


You brag all you want , love hearing the cute little stories and pictures


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Darowil Noah is 1 1/2 yr old right now. 

Congrats Gary and Avery☺

Sonja positive energy being sent to your son 

Mary you and your family are truly a blessing to all who know you. I agree I am truly blessed just to know you❤

Thank you everyone. Greg and I always made a day for ourselves. Usually it was Sunday and we would go to a local market or antique shop or wherever we ended up. We never had much money but it was the time together that we spent that mattered. We continued that well after Gage was born. I hope his sticks with him throughout life. Thy say the best things in life are free ☺


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja that is very hot for England!! And that humidity is awful. Glad it is cooler again for you.


We have got some light showers and the humidity has dropped to 75 % but at 23c it still feels warm . I think this is the longest spell of shorts and t/shirt weather we have had in a long time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We had a good storm that just ended. It lasted a few hours but we needed the rain. I hope your son feels better soon. We think of you often.


Thank you Mary . He's still waiting to hear back from the London hospital to see when his new treatment starts but he's thinking it will be soon and that they will want him there straight away


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> It was very nice of Gwen to do that and is very much appreciated. I have taken advantage and have done very little except knit & watch TV, to the extent that my back is now quite stiff from lack of use...think I need to get moving again soon! I've made these little outfits for the 'fish & chip' babies in Ethiopia as my friend's church is sending them over, so my 'down time' has been put to some use.


They are lovely Kate , beautiful colours . Whenever i see this top i always want yo knit it .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We get the same stupid people here too..... and not just dogs, they leave babies and children in their cars. Makes me soooo angry! :sm06: :sm25:


Can't imagine how people can be so crazy! Although my DS was telling me in Saskatoon someone left a dog in a truck running with the A/C on & some fool broke the window to take the dog out & called police. Obviously the A/C was on for the dog. The fool who broke the window in that case should be in trouble!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He's been having real problem s Bonnie . Plus the pain in his shoulder from the cancer is really bothering him so he just can't get comfortable and relaxed enough to sleep. It cooled a bit over night but it's back up again today . It is forecast to rain this afternoon so hopefully that will freshen the air up if it arrives .
> Feel sorry for anyone with breathing difficulties this weather must be a real problem for them


That's terrible! & since the high heat & humidity is rare there (I think?) I don't suppose he has A/C to help. You would think his doctor could give something for the pain to help him rest.
Humidity seems to make it feel like someone is sitting on your chest, can't imagine how bad. It gets for those with breathing trouble, must feel like drowning


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am not caught up with the last 2 weeks. Prayers to all. I have free wi-do for a minute so am popping in to get my updates. We have just been shopping at King Arthur Flour in Vermont! Oops. Almost $200 later...... But some of it was Christmas shopping.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is always nice to hear from you. I have heard rumors of bathing pets in tomato juice to get rid of the smell of the skunk. I have never had to deal with it to find out. I bet everyone was moving quickly to get the dog bathed. How awful. I hope you are coming to KAP.


I recently saw a recipe for removing skunk odor that's supposed to work well so I copied it.

2 cups hydrogen peroxide, 1/8 cup baking soda & 1 teaspoon dish soap in a basin of water, scrub dog with this & rinse. Might be worth a try, all things most people have around the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if it is evil of you to think that way it is also evil of me. I am being good though and DH is putting up "electric fence" signs" as I am typing now.


I think they all deserve a good stiff "zapp".


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We were the same, taking a picnic to the beach, building dens in the garden, just going for a walk with friends - all these things were free and enjoyable. Of all the holidays we took (including going abroad and to Disney) the boys still remember going to Arran for a week with another family - all of us (and the dog!) crushed into one wee 3 bedroomed house, weather wasn't brilliant, but we had a great time!


My kids enjoyed going camping at Brightsand lake, there was a trout pond & we had fish at least once/day. For $10 I could buy them a pass to minigolf all they wanted during our 2 weeks there & of course swimming & biking. Soon as Christmas was over, I would hear, how long til we go camping, once camping was over, how long til Christmas. We have never been abroad or taken them to Disney, only to BC a few times to visit family & when they were older to snowboard.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stupid people here too .i can't believe the ones who claim they forgot that the child was in the car . How can you forget your own child


Exactly! People are so stupid.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary . He's still waiting to hear back from the London hospital to see when his new treatment starts but he's thinking it will be soon and that they will want him there straight away


I hope they hurry up & give him something that works well. Poor man.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am not caught up with the last 2 weeks. Prayers to all. I have free wi-do for a minute so am popping in to get my updates. We have just been shopping at King Arthur Flour in Vermont! Oops. Almost $200 later...... But some of it was Christmas shopping.


Flour for Christmas? That's a different gift????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, congrats on the ball win, the boys have been on a real hot streak.

Mary, so good of you to help your friend during chemo, she will really appreciate it. One of my friends still tells everyone about the Christmas she was taking chemo & I brought a tray of baking so there would be some when family visited- seems that tray gets bigger every time she tells the story????????

Cathy, we love hearing stories about Serena & all the KTP grandkids.

Kate, those little sweaters are so cute!

I really need to rise up, today's project is to clean the camper & get it ready to go to the reunion.
It's looking a little cloudy at the moment but it's supposed to be sunny & hot all week 24-27C/75-82F & low humidity. I better get the sprinkler running again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if it is evil of you to think that way it is also evil of me. I am being good though and DH is putting up "electric fence" signs" as I am typing now.


Oh, but some will think the signs aren't real (like those fake security cameras), so they may be in for a nasty surprise...! Serve them right if they're harassing animals or trying to steal. I think the law may require posting also.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love hearing about grandbabies. What pure joy children can be.

And I'd love baking stuff for Christmas!

Need to fix something to eat, back later.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks from me, as well. You all are awesome!


Gweniepooh said:


> Nice opening as usual Sam and thank you Lurker for being the lady of the hour and posting all the summaries. Much appreciated.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I had a little chuckle at your expense, too, Sam...sorry! I told you those little are trying to take over and put you in your place!♡


kiwifrau said:


> Oh dear me had to laugh when I read the cat had pooped on you while you were sleeping Sam, really I am still laughing.
> Oh how mean of me lol, now back to reading what else you have typed up and of course to see what recipes I can use.
> Catch you later and I'm still giggling.
> ????????????????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, but some will think the signs aren't real (like those fake security cameras), so they may be in for a nasty surprise...! Serve them right if they're harassing animals or trying to steal. I think the law may require posting also.


We have friends who lived in a lovely neighborhood with so called GOOD neighbors. Our friends had big dogs, forget the type but they hunt lions in Africa and are sort of golden red. They had a doggie door so the dogs could go out while they worked. Guess they barked outside and someone poisoned their one dog. Probably meant for both dogs. Never found out who did it. Yard was fairly removed from other yards so it wouldn't have been easy. People can be so cruel. Would have been better to have complained about the barking so friends could have adjusted things. At least I'm thinking it must have been barking because dogs were enclosed in the yard and never ran loose.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, those sweaters are adorable.

Agree with those of you, sometimes the best vacations are those at home or near to home. These traveling vacations are exhausting. Mind you, I love seeing the world, but getting there and back and in between travel can be exhausting. With DH's work though we don't have a lot of choice. I loved traveling when I was younger but now I prefer to stay on the ground and just visit areas near home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> .....does he have to put them up right away...?!! :sm15: :sm09:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, meant to remark on the wee sweaters also--adorable and so needed. Good on you. Glad you're feeling better.

I got beef & potatoes into the crock pot for supper later, now need to wash dishes. Then to the craft room!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Reading on the bus back from getting my new needles.
> The new HiyaHiya sock interchangeables. Have smaller sizes than the previous ones which I need. Got them for s really good price as I am going to test them for Melissa. Looking forward to trying them. If they are as good as the next size up they will get a lot of use. And make the other set more useful as there is a adapter to allow me use my original set with them. Often I would want a smaller tip than I had when doing something with different needle sizes.
> 
> Heading to Maryanne's to go out for tea.


Wonderful on the new needles. Enjoy and I'm sure we'll get to see some great results.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have not heard anything yet, Kaye Jo.


Hoping no news is good news, but sorry all seems now delayed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, I'm glad you get a break & can attend KAP
> 
> Daralene, where are you off to now? Do you get to attend KAP?
> 
> Kaye, have you ever attended the Fronteir Days in Cheyenne? Some of our local chuckwagons people used to compete there but it became difficult to take horses across the border so they no longer go. I enjoy chuckwagons races, especially because I know some of the drivers. My friends son was awarded best outrider at the Calgary Stampede, $3000 prize & some kind of trophy


We will be in Ohio but not in Defiance, sadly. South in Columbus, OH and then Cleveland, OH and Akron, OH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi y'all, well I see we are well into another week, I'm mostly stayed caught up for last week, shock of shock, I just have a few pages to go back and read.
> 
> I'm glad that Strawberry is doing better, not good that her leg is giving her issues though.
> Glad that, hopefully, Nicho will be pain free soon.
> ...


I can just picture Gwen out there with a cattle prod.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar, what a precious time with your DGD. Thank you for sharing those special moments. Out of the mouths of babes.....beautiful.

Sam, sounds like the DGC get it naturally from their dad. Congratulations to him and his sons for a great baseball year.

Swedenme, agree about forgetting child in the car. They are saying to put your phone in the back seat of the car to remember the baby. Says something about what has priority in life. :sm06: :sm25: Must be a relief that it cooled off finally. Nice to be warm but when we are used to cold it is harder to adapt. Hope your son can get some relief soon and some sleep. Thoughts of him and hugs for him across the miles.

Mel, DH and I were just talking about how the best things in life were free. I always enjoy walking around at markets and admiring things but not buying, just enjoying the atmosphere. I buy food but enjoy other things. Even when traveling I did this. For me it is like being in a living museum and appreciating the art of life. I hope he keeps this way of enjoying life too. Wonderful that you do this with him. You do so many things right, so please know this. Sometimes the word mother is synonymous with Guilt, but try and change that. Know it isn't you, just growing up and dealing with life. With your help he will learn how to cope and you are the perfect example. We know with you the word mother is LOVE.

Bonnie, that is a new take on rescuing a dog, since the AC was on. DH lets me stay in the car with the AC on and I hope nobody comes to rescue me with breaking in the window. I'd probably die but from fright of them so called rescuing me. Oh dear, that sure wasn't fun for DH. Hope all gets fixed without too many problems, but what a pain and it sure doesn't help with trying to get the hay in. Frustrating to say the least.

Tami, sounds like a great trip. Here I was picturing Grandma Paula in your territory, not you in hers. Safe travels!!!!

Pacer, hope your friend does well with chemo. The meal is such a wonderful gift from you to her.

Gwen, just saw the counter top and it is lovely. I imagine your house is quite colorful after seeing other photos a long time ago, like a rainbow of beautiful colors.

Well, time to get off and get moving.

Fun to see Strawberry and Nittergma, hope I'm not missing anyone, if so it's not your fault but mine. Not completely caught up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We went to the Farmer's Market a.m. and got some new red potatoes and green beans. I have them cooking in olive oil/butter with fresh Italian herbs and bacon to go along with the steak and sweet corn that DH is cooking on the grill. We'll have lunch here with DD and her cop-worker/friend before they head to the hotel downtown to get ready for the Braille camp. We also bought some fresh tomatoes, watermelon, musk melon (different than cantaloupe), zuchinni, golden beets and cucumber. I love a fresh cucumber, onion and dill cream salad and also will roast the golden beets with onion and other vegetables. Yum.. Of course, I had to stop at our world famous bakery that's next door to the Farmer's Market - couldn't neglect having fruits as well as vegetables so bought a huge cherry turnover, a blueberry with banana custard creme puff and a strawberry and whipped cream puff. The four of us shared them and there's still some left - very delicious and great with a cup of coffee before a big lunch. We'll snack for dinner time after the girls have gone to work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hoping no news is good news, but sorry all seems now delayed.


I have no way of knowing what sort of urgency they will give the referral.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, love hearing about your sweet DGD, Serena. How cute to hear her talk to herself.
> Pacer, you are a blessing to so many people. I'm glad I know you. Tell Matthew I'm taking a page from his book and doing a pencil drawing a day. My friend and I listen to an art course called How To Draw by Professor David Brody every Monday.
> Sam, congratulations to Gary and Avery.


I will let Matthew know. Today people at church were making cards for the Canadians living in Loc Brochet, Canada (sorry if I spelled that wrong). Matthew was asked to make a card so he said he would draw, but not write on it. He drew an incredible picture out of his own imagination and just wowed me. He said it was an ornate angel. At first I thought he was drawing an elaborate candle on an alter, but when he was done I could see the angel he drew. Some lucky kid will be getting that drawing. I suspect the team that will be traveling to Canada with those cards will explain the drawing to the child. This is like the 6th or 7th year that we have sent a team of people to this community to host a vacation Bible school for the children. They will also hold some teen nights and women's Bible studies. We have 2 men on the trip who will also interact with the men as well as the teens. We have 2 teenage girls going who have gone before. Matthew drew the huge shield that will be used for the vacation Bible school. He was given a simple template design and immediately told me "no". Of course I asked permission ahead of time for Matthew to take the liberty of choosing a different design if he wanted to and he had the blessings to do so. Matthew chose a really neat design for the shield and it was liked by the travel team. He is getting close to finishing a drawing of a dog right now.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> It was very nice of Gwen to do that and is very much appreciated. I have taken advantage and have done very little except knit & watch TV, to the extent that my back is now quite stiff from lack of use...think I need to get moving again soon! I've made these little outfits for the 'fish & chip' babies in Ethiopia as my friend's church is sending them over, so my 'down time' has been put to some use.


These tops look lovely. Some children will enjoy wearing them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary . He's still waiting to hear back from the London hospital to see when his new treatment starts but he's thinking it will be soon and that they will want him there straight away


I have been thinking that we haven't heard of him getting treatment recently so thought it was time for next treatment. I do hope it goes well for him and he can enjoy life more.

Matthew still thinks about you as well.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Hope you all are having a great Sunday.
Sam you temperature is really hot for your area,isn't it? Then with the humidity yikes. We get hot here in the triple digits but without the humidity. It does make a difference. Humidity makes you feel drained and harder to breath with Sam has problems with. So sorry for that.
I'm still doing the water therapy but do get frustrated with how long it's taking for the nerves to regenerate.
Julie,I hope you hear what the Dr. and surgeons will do because I know you are suffering with the pain.
I haven't went through the postings as of yet. I need to catch up. I so appreciate the summaries that are posted. Thank You.
Healing prayers for all those that need them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, happy you treated yourself to new sock needles. 
Tami, I didn't realize you were traveling to Vermont. Isn't is a lovely state? Did you get Maple sugar? 
Water jogged an hour. Think I may nap. Sleeping pattern vashuganah.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love that pattern, Mel! Feel better. ♡


gagesmom said:


> Gage is too continue with the laxative just cut back on how much and how many days he gets it as well as he needs to improve his diet.
> 
> I got my prescriptions renewed and she checked my ear, throat and neck. She is thinking it is viral and has told me to continue with the Tylenol and Advil. If no better by the end of next week or it worsens to come back. She is sending me for blood work to check my thyroid and something else which I have forgotten. Just feeling blech.I have a bit of a tremor in my right hand so that might be what the other thing the blood work was for.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Take your letter with you when you go...showing that you have been here before! (Ground hog day??)


Swedenme said:


> I did get a letter off them last time saying that everything was sorted and the court order was cancelled , no apology though for being stuck in their building for nearly 3 hours the first time I visited . We will be on first name terms if this keeps up


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy birthday from me, too, Joyce!


Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Joyce ( flyty1n) hope you have a great day ????????????


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful surprise!


KateB said:


> Good afternoon everyone, and thank you all for the good wishes - my 'bug' seems to have run its course and I'm feeling ok, just very tired, so I'm having a lazy day. Many thanks go to Julie for taking over posting for me - I didn't even have to ask, she volunteered straight away! - so I was asleep by 9.15 last night and didn't waken until after 8 this morning!
> Another thing which has cheered me up is this lovely box of surprises that arrived from Gwen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Stupid people here too .i can't believe the ones who claim they forgot that the child was in the car . How can you forget your own child


I know an intelligent woman who went into the shops with the baby while her husband stayed in the car with the other kids. She came back out put the shopping in the car was about to get in when her husband said where's the baby? 
There was a tragic case here last summer where one parent normally took the child to childcare but for some reason the other parent did this day. It wasn't till the end of the day when one went to pick up the child that it was realised that the child hadn't made it to child care. The parent went into auto pilate and just headed straight to work as usual.
I do find it hard to comprehend how you could forget but especially if you still have a backward facing car seat you wouldn't see the baby without looking for it as the presence of the seat would be normal. So I can see how you may not notice the baby if it was asleep and I sure get auto pilate. But I still can't quite put them together to totally forgetting you had the child in the car. A number of people after that started putting a handbag or similar in the back so they had to go into the back seat and would notice the baby.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Darowil Noah is 1 1/2 yr old right now.
> 
> Congrats Gary and Avery☺
> 
> ...


That's a nice age gap I think. Doesn't seem that long ago since he rrived.
But then they all seem to grow up so quickly don't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary . He's still waiting to hear back from the London hospital to see when his new treatment starts but he's thinking it will be soon and that they will want him there straight away


It's good that he hasn't had to travel in this heat you've got.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen I love that! Do you have to put a sealer on it?


Gweniepooh said:


> Here' the bathroom countertop....still thinking of adding some veining to make it more marble like but haven't decided for sure yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, congrats on the ball win, the boys have been on a real hot streak.
> 
> Mary, so good of you to help your friend during chemo, she will really appreciate it. One of my friends still tells everyone about the Christmas she was taking chemo & I brought a tray of baking so there would be some when family visited- seems that tray gets bigger every time she tells the story????????
> 
> ...


Now that weather sounds perfect- warm and low humidity. 
We are back to cold (low teens is cold for us) and wet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You've done some very nice knitting. I've never heard the term "fish & chip" babies.



KateB said:


> It was very nice of Gwen to do that and is very much appreciated. I have taken advantage and have done very little except knit & watch TV, to the extent that my back is now quite stiff from lack of use...think I need to get moving again soon! I've made these little outfits for the 'fish & chip' babies in Ethiopia as my friend's church is sending them over, so my 'down time' has been put to some use.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not sure but I am trying to do everything legally and not take any chances. To test it DH touched it. Said it gave a good shock but nothing that would injure someone; just give a nice jolt. Glad it is done. I have to admit I do wish I could see one of them get a jolt. That is my evil side defending Sydney.


KateB said:


> .....does he have to put them up right away...?!! :sm15: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm not sure but I am trying to do everything legally and not take any chances. To test it DH touched it. Said it gave a good shock but nothing that would injure someone; just give a nice jolt. Glad it is done. I have to admit I do wish I could see one of them get a jolt. That is my evil side defending Sydney.


You sure don't want to give them any ground on which to take you to court


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Horrible! I've told DH that I fear that they may shoot Sydney. They have posted a picture on fb holding sawed off shotguns, flashing a local gang sign, with the words "we are the east side killers" and also some really, really, really nasty things that I can not put here (sexual things). It has made me feel very distressed the past week knowing our area has degenerated into such depths of trashiness and anger. This area wasn't like this when DH was growing up here but the last 20+ years it has sunk so low. I have felt very low today and know it is in part to what I've had to deal with the past week. I'll perk back up but do miss having good neighbors.


Cashmeregma said:


> We have friends who lived in a lovely neighborhood with so called GOOD neighbors. Our friends had big dogs, forget the type but they hunt lions in Africa and are sort of golden red. They had a doggie door so the dogs could go out while they worked. Guess they barked outside and someone poisoned their one dog. Probably meant for both dogs. Never found out who did it. Yard was fairly removed from other yards so it wouldn't have been easy. People can be so cruel. Would have been better to have complained about the barking so friends could have adjusted things. At least I'm thinking it must have been barking because dogs were enclosed in the yard and never ran loose.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We had beef, carrots & potatoes cooked in the crock pot also. Tasted good.



Sorlenna said:


> Kate, meant to remark on the wee sweaters also--adorable and so needed. Good on you. Glad you're feeling better.
> 
> I got beef & potatoes into the crock pot for supper later, now need to wash dishes. Then to the craft room!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't tempt me ladies....you know where I'd like to stick it!


Cashmeregma said:


> I can just picture Gwen out there with a cattle prod.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I put polyurethane on it....several coats.


oneapril said:


> Gwen I love that! Do you have to put a sealer on it?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible! I've told DH that I fear that they may shoot Sydney. They have posted a picture on fb holding sawed off shotguns, flashing a local gang sign, with the words "we are the east side killers" and also some really, really, really nasty things that I can not put here (sexual things). It has made me feel very distressed the past week knowing our area has degenerated into such depths of trashiness and anger. This area wasn't like this when DH was growing up here but the last 20+ years it has sunk so low. I have felt very low today and know it is in part to what I've had to deal with the past week. I'll perk back up but do miss having good neighbors.


Can you report those threats to the police and request a restraining order or something to protect you and your family. Try reporting it to the facebook admin as well and see if they can be removed from facebook.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it wouldn't have been quite so bad had the humidity been lower. over 70% humidity just made it unbearably hot and hard to breathe. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> That sure is hot. Sam I hope you get a cool change soon. :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

brag away cathy - that is what grandparents do. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I fully agree.
> 
> And you mentioning mountains has reminded me about today.... I had Serena for most of the day. We went out the back for an hour or so and she had a ball, running around and marching in her little "light up" gum boots... anyway, there is part of my backyard that the grass/clover is longer than the rest of the yard.... she saw it and said "wow, I am going on the mountain!" Mind you the ground is totally flat.... sooo funny. LOL
> 
> The other funny thing she is doing at the moment is telling herself stuff..... "be careful, dont bump your head!".... as she ducks under... he he she is just a delight. OK, enough bragging about how cute my GD is...... :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 24 July '16

Holy cow - I just realized that in two more months I am going to be 75. How did it get here so fast? My good friend Eddie turned 75 in January - he has not had much good to say about it. Lol

Hot and humid - I mean air that feel thick and heavy. I have stayed inside. Gary says it is to cool down a little this coming new week. The way the weather report seems to change almost hourly I will have to wait and see. I don't mind the heat - I just wish the humidity would to down.

We had a few drops of rain today - enough to wet the driveway. We could really use the rain - the farmers are going to be hurting before too long if we don't.

This looked and sounded so good. And I love plums.

Spiced Plum Cake with Toffee Glaze

One 9-inch (23cm) cake, about ten servings

Purple plums aren't usually sold by variety in France, but tart ones work best, such as Santa Rosa plums. You could use other kinds of plums, such as Italian prune plums (quetsches), although I prefer to use the tartest ones I can find. If you wanted to experiment with other types of fruit, this cake probably lends itself to others.

The toffee is drizzled over the top in a modest quantity. But if you are a toffee-lover, you can certainly double the amount and really go for it. Buttermilk is called lait ribot or lait fermenté in France and is available in some supermarkets and Arab markets. You can make a good substitute by using a scant 1/2 cup (125ml) of whole milk with a teaspoon of lemon juice or white vinegar added. Let stand for 10 minutes, then use the soured milk just like buttermilk.

Topping

5 medium plums (12 ounces, 340g)
1 cup (85g) sliced almonds, blanched or unblanched
2 tablespoons flour
1/3 cup (60g) packed light brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground cardamom
2 tablespoons melted butter, salted or unsalted

Cake

8 tablespoons (4 ounces, 115g) unsalted butter, at room temperature
3/4 cup (150g) granulated sugar
1 1/2 cups (175g) flour
1/2 teaspoon baking powder, preferably aluminum-free
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 1/2 teaspoons ground cardamom
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs, at room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup (125ml) buttermilk (see headnote)

Toffee Glaze

2 tablespoons butter, salted or unsalted
3 tablespoons dark brown sugar
3 tablespoons heavy cream
pinch of salt
1/4 teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 350ºF (180ºC). Butter a 9-inch (23cm) springform cake pan.

2. Halve, pit, and cut the plums into 8 slices.

3. In a small bowl, make the topping by mixing together the sliced almonds, 2 tablespoons flour, light brown sugar, 1/2 teaspoons (each) cinnamon and cardamom, and melted butter, until everything is evenly mixed. Set aside.

4. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with the paddle attachment, or by hand in a medium bowl, beat the butter and sugar until light and fluffy, about 3 to 5 minutes.

5. In a separate bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, baking soda, 1 1/2 teaspoons ground cardamom, and salt.

6. Add to the eggs to the creamed butter one at a time, scraping down the sides of the bowl after each addition to make sure they're mixed in. Add the vanilla extract. Stir in half of the dry ingredients, then the buttermilk, then the rest of the dry ingredients, mixing just until combined. Do not overmix.

7. Spread the batter into the prepared cake pan. Strew the plums over the top in an even layer, then spread the almond topping over the plums. Bake until the center just feels set, about 55 minutes to one hour. (A toothpick inserted into the center should come out clean of any cake batter.) If the top is browning too fast, drape a sheet of aluminum foil over the cake pan and finish baking. Let the cake cool completely then remove the sides of the springform pan.

8. To make the toffee glaze, mix the butter, dark brown sugar, cream, salt, and vanilla in a small saucepan Bring to a boil, stirring gently. Reduce the heat and cook at a low boil for 1 minute. Remove from heat and drizzle the toffee over the cake.

Serving: The cake is best served at room temperature. It can be served without accompaniment, or with a dollop of whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.
Storage: The cake will keep for up to three days at room temperature. I would not recommend freezing it.

http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2016/07/spiced-plum-cake-recipe-with-toffee-glaze/

I know it is past breakfast. However, I think one could eat these for any meal. Add some sausage and there you go. Yummy.

Apple Cinnamon Sweet Potato Waffles.

Ingredients

1/2 cup 20 Dishes Sweet Potato Flour http://20dishes.com/products/2192-sweet-potato-flour.aspx?inf_contact_key=5cc08f35e12c2b8919b718567149ce5cdd1da824e1324c3fa156ddb6e1fe8d65
1/4 cup 20 Dishes Apple Flour http://20dishes.com/products/2192-sweet-potato-flour.aspx?inf_contact_key=5cc08f35e12c2b8919b718567149ce5cdd1da824e1324c3fa156ddb6e1fe8d65
1/2 tsp salt 
2 tsp baking powder 
2 tsp cinnamon 
1/2 cup milk 
2 tbsp butter, melted (or other oil) 
3 eggs 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
oil for greasing

Directions

1. Preheat waffle iron to medium/low.

2. In a mixing bowl, add all dry ingredients and mix with a fork.

3. In a separate bowl, thoroughly combine all wet ingredients.

4. Pour wet ingredients into dry and mix well. Set aside.

5. Grease the top and bottom of the waffle iron then pour about half a cup of the batter into the heated iron.

6. Cook for 5 minutes.

7. Remove the waffle using tongs or a large fork. Enjoy with honey and butter!

http://20dishes.com/

How to Make Homemade Paleo Sandwich Bread By Rebecca Bohl - PaleoGrubs.com

One of the benefits of Paleo bread is that you do not have to knead the dough or even wait for the bread to rise. You simply mix all of the ingredients together and, within half an hour, have a loaf ready to go. Out of the oven comes grain-free, dairy-free, and even yeast-free bread for making that BLT or morning French toast.

Servings: 1 loaf
Difficulty: Medium

Ingredients

3/4 cup almond butter
5 eggs
1/4 cup coconut oil, melted
1 tbsp honey
1 tsp apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup ground flaxseed meal
3 tbsp coconut flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Line a loaf pan with parchment paper.

3. In a large bowl, blend the almond butter, eggs, coconut oil, honey, and apple cider vinegar together with a hand blender.

4. In a separate bowl, mix together the flaxseed meal, coconut flour, baking soda, and salt.

5. Mix the dry ingredients into the wet ingredients.

6. Pour the dough into the prepared baking pan.

7. Bake for 30-35 minutes until browned and completely set.

8. Remove from the oven and allow the loaf to cool in the pan for 10 minutes, then remove from the pan and cool completely on a wire rack.

9. Store in an airtight container in the refrigerator for one week.

http://paleogrubs.com/sandwich-bread-recipe

Bryant Terry's Fresh Herb Roasted Potatoes

In the midst of a flavorful meal, it is nice to have a simple starch dish like these tasty potatoes.

Serves 6 to 8

Ingredients

2 pounds small red potatoes, cut into 1-inch chunks
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
Fine sea salt
1/4 cup of chopped mixed fresh herbs
Freshly ground black pepper

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F.

2. In a large bowl, combine the potatoes, olive oil, and 1/4 teaspoon salt. Toss to coat.

3. Transfer to a parchment-lined rimmed baking sheet or a roasting pan and roast until golden-brown, about 45 minutes, stirring every 15 minutes for even cooking.

4. Stir in the fresh herbs and season with additional salt and black pepper to taste.

Per serving, based on 6 servings. (% daily value) Calories166 - Fat7 g (10.7%) - Saturated1 g (4.9%) - Carbs24.2 g (8.1%) - Fiber2.7 g (10.6%) - Sugars2 g - Protein2.9 g (5.9%) - Sodium28.7 mg (1.2%)

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-fresh-herb-roasted-potatoes-221246

Just out of curiosity I would really like to try this recipe. It certainly sounds different. Hope someone tries it and gives us a report.

Tropical Fruit Smoothie Bowls

These green bowls are topped with fresh pineapple, toasted coconut, and mint for a fresh take on breakfast.

Makes: 4 servings 
Serving Size: 1 cup smoothie with 1/3 cup toppers each 
Yields: 4 cups 
Start to Finish: 15 mins

Ingredients

2 cups fresh or frozen cubed mango
1 medium banana, frozen if desired*
¾ cup chopped fresh pineapple
1 cup unsweetened light coconut milk
1 cups lightly packed fresh baby spinach
2 tablespoons honey
1 cup chopped fresh pineapple
¼ cup chopped macadamia nuts
¼ cup unsweetened raw chip coconut, toasted
2 tablespoons crystallized ginger, chopped
8 teaspoons chia seeds 
Small fresh mint leaves (optional)

Directions

1. In a blender or food processor combine first six ingredients (through honey).

2. Cover and blend until smooth, scraping sides of container as needed.

3. Pour mixture into four serving bowls.

4. Top evenly with remaining ingredients.

From the Test Kitchen Tip: To freeze banana, peel banana and cut into 1-inch-thick slices. Place on a tray lined with waxed paper. Cover loosely with plastic wrap; freeze 1 to 2 hours or until firm. Or transfer frozen banana slices to an airtight container; freeze up to 3 months.

Nutrition Facts (Tropical Fruit Smoothie Bowls): Per serving: 318 kcal cal. - 16 g fat - (7 g sat. fat - 0 g polyunsaturated fat - 5 g monounsatured fat - 0 mg chol. - 27 mgsodium - 47 g carb. - 8 g fiber - 32 g sugar - 5 g pro. Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet

http://www.bhg.com/recipe/tropical-fruit-smoothie-bowls/?esrc=nwbhgdr071616&did=40613

I think I have posted something like this before but thought I would bring it back. I was going to have it for breakfast with shredded cheese but forgot. Had cheerios instead. Lol

Omelet in a Mug

Ingredients:

2 large Eggland's Best eggs
1 tbsp. water

Optional fillings:

green peppers, finely diced
yellow onion, finely diced
ham, finely diced
bacon, crumbled
shredded cheddar cheese

Directions:

1. Spray a microwave-safe mug with nonstick cooking spray.

2. Crack 2 Eggland's Best eggs into the mug.

3. Add one tablespoon of water.

4. Stir well with a fork.

5. Season eggs with salt and pepper.

6. Add in desired fillings.

7. Microwave for 1-2 minutes (until eggs are cooked through and fluffy.)

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2016/07/omelet-in-mug.html?utm_source=The+Country+Cook+Newsletter&utm_campaign=b179a1ddb0-Grandma_s_Spaghetti7_16_2016&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_7cd31b30da-b179a1ddb0-62591013

Watermelon Salad Recipe - Paleo, Vegan

Watermelon Salad recipe with mixed salad greens, blueberries and almonds topped with a Coconut Lime Dressing.

Author: Kelly from Primally Inspired
Paleo, Vegan, Vegetarian
Serves 4-6
.
Ingredients

6 cups mixed salad greens (I use an organic spring mix)
2 cups cubed watermelon
1 cup blueberries
1 cup sliced strawberries or any type of berry
⅓ cup sliced almonds or macadamia nuts

Coconut Lime Dressing:

½ cup full fat coconut milk (I use THIS)
1 lime, juiced (about 2 tablespoons)
1 heaping tablespoon honey or sweetener of choice (for Vegan option, use coconut sugar instead)

Instructions

1. Make the Coconut Lime Dressing by combining the coconut milk, lime juice and honey (or sweetener of choice) until well blended. Set aside.

2. Add the salad greens to a large salad bowl. Top with watermelon, blueberries and berries.

3. Lastly, add the nuts.

4. Serve with Coconut Lime Dressing. Enjoy!

http://www.primallyinspired.com/watermelon-salad-recipe/

Hope everyone is having a great day/night. --- Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible! I've told DH that I fear that they may shoot Sydney. They have posted a picture on fb holding sawed off shotguns, flashing a local gang sign, with the words "we are the east side killers" and also some really, really, really nasty things that I can not put here (sexual things). It has made me feel very distressed the past week knowing our area has degenerated into such depths of trashiness and anger. This area wasn't like this when DH was growing up here but the last 20+ years it has sunk so low. I have felt very low today and know it is in part to what I've had to deal with the past week. I'll perk back up but do miss having good neighbors.


That is really frightening- wonder if this would help give the landlord some extra grounds for getting evicting them? And could be helpful as well to show the type of people they are for the court case of Sydney getting out.
Wonder if they have gone far enough to break laws over there with this? Likely needs to be a direct threat to someone.
How horrid when an area DH grew up in has deteriorated so much- I know you have said before that it was getting bad but sounds like it is getting even worse. Are these the only difficult neighbours or are there others in the park as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you touched your water colors lately? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, love hearing about your sweet DGD, Serena. How cute to hear her talk to herself.
> Pacer, you are a blessing to so many people. I'm glad I know you. Tell Matthew I'm taking a page from his book and doing a pencil drawing a day. My friend and I listen to an art course called How To Draw by Professor David Brody every Monday.
> Sam, congratulations to Gary and Avery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the only reason he is quitting is that he wants to be able to watch avery and ayden play ball. he couldn't do that if he was still coaching. and he has done it long enough - it's time for someone else to pick up the bat. avery moves up next year - will be on ayden's team. no one to coach until bentley and he hasn't really shown signs of wanting to play ball like the boys did. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hooray for Gary and the team . Is that it for him as a coach ? Think I remember you saying someone else will have to do it next year


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've done some very nice knitting. I've never heard the term "fish & chip" babies.


They are the African babies who are sent home from hospital wrapped only in newspaper as they have no clothes, hence 'fish & chip' babies as that was how fish & chips used to be sold here - nowadays it's more likely to be sold in polestyrene boxes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky you tami - i get their news letter - a great place to order mixes and cooking stuff from. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I am not caught up with the last 2 weeks. Prayers to all. I have free wi-do for a minute so am popping in to get my updates. We have just been shopping at King Arthur Flour in Vermont! Oops. Almost $200 later...... But some of it was Christmas shopping.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible! I've told DH that I fear that they may shoot Sydney. They have posted a picture on fb holding sawed off shotguns, flashing a local gang sign, with the words "we are the east side killers" and also some really, really, really nasty things that I can not put here (sexual things). It has made me feel very distressed the past week knowing our area has degenerated into such depths of trashiness and anger. This area wasn't like this when DH was growing up here but the last 20+ years it has sunk so low. I have felt very low today and know it is in part to what I've had to deal with the past week. I'll perk back up but do miss having good neighbors.


I would copy these facebook items and take them to the police. Holding sawed off shotguns is considered a threat on your life and would mean that they can be prosecuted. I would also show this to the landlords so they can take appropriate action. Just an idea. I know you don't want this to escalate, but since it seems to be gang related, I believe it is time for law enforcement to step in. I would for sure take these things to court.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should visit their website bonnie - you would be surprised what else they sell beside flour. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Flour for Christmas? That's a different gift????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what i am afraid of. lol --- sam



oneapril said:


> I had a little chuckle at your expense, too, Sam...sorry! I told you those little are trying to take over and put you in your place!♡


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love the counter top. Hoping your neighbors can settle down. I've been shocked by electric fence when feeding carrots to horses. Gets your attention but not awful. 
Kate, glad you are feeling better.
Watched The Goodbye Girl on TCM. It's an oldie but I hadn't seen it. Enjoyed it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you strawberry - there is light at the end of the tunnel - the water therapy will work and hopefully you will be pain free and able to walk easily. --- sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Hope you all are having a great Sunday.
> Sam you temperature is really hot for your area,isn't it? Then with the humidity yikes. We get hot here in the triple digits but without the humidity. It does make a difference. Humidity makes you feel drained and harder to breath with Sam has problems with. So sorry for that.
> I'm still doing the water therapy but do get frustrated with how long it's taking for the nerves to regenerate.
> Julie,I hope you hear what the Dr. and surgeons will do because I know you are suffering with the pain.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

1 bottle hydrogen peroxide, a few shakes of baking soda and a few tablespoons of dishwashing detergent mixed in a bucket of water...soak the dog, lather and rinse...works so well! I keep it on hand because you just never know when your dog will get confused about a black and white kitty!! It even takes the scent out of the collar. Skunk smell is so awful!!


nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. Just started reading today. Visited my brother Fri and Sat in Pittsburg. His dog got sprayed by a skunk then ran in the house! Wow did that stink! Got a bath but it has to wear off I think
> Thanks Sam for the opening the recipes sound good. Great about the PT Cruiser I love mine! And thanks Julie for posting the review. So sorry to hear about the baby
> I'll catch up later


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Tami I always wanted to go there! I love the website and classes. Glad you got to go!


tami_ohio said:


> I am not caught up with the last 2 weeks. Prayers to all. I have free wi-do for a minute so am popping in to get my updates. We have just been shopping at King Arthur Flour in Vermont! Oops. Almost $200 later...... But some of it was Christmas shopping.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> 1 bottle hydrogen peroxide, a few shakes of baking soda and a few tablespoons of dishwashing detergent mixed in a bucket of water...soak the dog, lather and rinse...works so well! I keep it on hand because you just never know when your dog will get confused about a black and white kitty!! It even takes the scent out of the collar. Skunk smell is so awful!!


At least that is one thing we don't need to worry about.
I was part of an ongoing research project once that including smell. One option at times was skunk- so when I came across a unrecognised smell that wasn't very nice I guessed skunk. (the project originated in the US so was interesting a few times as included other smells we don't know as well. Usually only one in a choice so if didn't recognise it would go for the unknown smell.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The waffle recipe looks good, Sam, thanks! I will try it. I love waffles. I recently saw a recipe for chocolate waffles to serve with icecream. Doesn't that sound yummy?!


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 24 July '16
> 
> Holy cow - I just realized that in two more months I am going to be 75. How did it get here so fast? My good friend Eddie turned 75 in January - he has not had much good to say about it. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gonna have to sleep with one eye open!


thewren said:


> that's what i am afraid of. lol --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

No skunks in Australia, Margaret? Nice!!


darowil said:


> At least that is one thing we don't need to worry about.
> I was part of an ongoing research project once that including smell. One option at times was skunk- so when I came across a unrecognised smell that wasn't very nice I guessed skunk. (the project originated in the US so was interesting a few times as included other smells we don't know as well. Usually only one in a choice so if didn't recognise it would go for the unknown smell.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can just picture Gwen out there with a cattle prod.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've done some very nice knitting. I've never heard the term "fish & chip" babies.


I've read it in KP before, they call them that because having nothing else to wrap them in they use newspaper, like fish & chips in the UK. We don't get fish & chips like that here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> No skunks in Australia, Margaret? Nice!!


No skunks. And you can keep them to yourselves no kind offers to send me one please


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've read it in KP before, they call them that because having nothing else to wrap them in they use newspaper, like fish & chips in the UK. We don't get fish & chips like that here.


We used to here and occasionally still get them wrapped in paper (though not newspaper)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't tempt me ladies....you know where I'd like to stick it!


????????. I don't blame you at all, all the stress those idiots have caused you.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Never fear! I wouldn't wish a skunk on anyone! (I guess only their mums love them!!)


darowil said:


> No skunks. And you can keep them to yourselves not kind offers to send me one please


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Never fear! I wouldn't wish a skunk on anyone! (I guess only their mums love them!!)


The babies are cute but unless the scent is removed, no thanks.

When I was young, the neighbors son was getting married & the older son came from the city with his family, when I arrived to babysit, the 4 yr old was chasing after 3 little skunks calling " kitty kitty". Thankfully he must not have seemed threatening as they didn't spray him????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> JULY 16 2016.
> *nicho* is to have back surgery late September after seeing her specialist on Friday last week, *Lurkers* news that day was less clear cut- she needs review by a cardiologist before surgery which was to have been at the end of this month.
> 
> *vabchnonnie* woke up with a very painful shoulder early in the week- seeing her doctor soon and will get it checked out.
> ...


Sending prayers for little Erin's family. Also for Rookie's neighbor and for Sugar. Also for KayeJo's DS needing a job. Also for Liz and Julie. And anyone else I missed. Will see how far I get tonight, but won't be far.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my goodness bet that was cute!


Bonnie7591 said:


> The babies are cute but unless the scent is removed, no thanks.
> 
> When I was young, the neighbors son was getting married & the older son came from the city with his family, when I arrived to babysit, the 4 yr old was chasing after 3 little skunks calling " kitty kitty". Thankfully he must not have seemed threatening as they didn't spray him????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I googled chokecherry & it grows quite widely but I don't remember anyone picking them in Ontario. Here they are quite abundant & people make jelly, syrup & wine. 
I don't really like them, they are a very" puckery" taste.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_virginiana


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since we are not specifically named I can't say that they are threatening us. I'm trying to look at it as just thugs posing. Few brains on their part. I do think the idea of reporting it to fb admin is a good idea. Will check into doing that.


pacer said:


> Can you report those threats to the police and request a restraining order or something to protect you and your family. Try reporting it to the facebook admin as well and see if they can be removed from facebook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> So sorry to hear of all the frustrations being dealt with today and yesterday. It is a good thing that we have each other to vent to. I have to share a positive experience that I just had. I called the hotel we are staying at for KAP and finally booked my room. I was delighted to find out that we could get the discounted rate still. I am getting a room with one King sized bed and a sleeper sofa. I think Matthew will get the sofa. They even are working with me to allow for an early check in so that I won't have to leave the conference room while teaching origami box making to anyone who wants to tackle this project. It does get easier the more you try. Matthew is working on final touches of things to bring with him as well. He has been talking about KAP for quite some time. He really loves this event. We went to get beads this week for advanced Kumihimo. He is even talking about the yarn swap table. He may not knit, but he is certainly a yarn lover and a crafty person. We talk about Joy and her group at Elm also. He has helped pick out a few special things for that group as well. We are looking forward to seeing everyone once again.


We can work around check in, so don't worry about it! This is going to be a very casual event this year. Just too much going on for both Phyllis and myself this time. We are going to be very laid back and rearrange as needed, if needed. I am so glad that Matthew enjoys KAP so much!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've kept busy today. I got the camper cleaned, had to bring in all the dishes & pots & pans as the #%*# mice had got in it. I got everything washed up & bleached& washed th floors. I put as much stuff in it as I could, bedding towels, etc but bing so hot I didn't put any food in it yet but have sat out things in the basement ready to go.
I've been doing some weeding & waterng in th garden since that's done & now I'm pooped.

DH got the baler fixed but has to have someone come out from Lloyd to fix the tire are its one of the big fluid filled back tires' that will cost a fortune.???????? I hope they can come first thing in the morning so he can get baling again as he wants to be done before we go.
I've been just watching a documentary called How the World Works. : Will Iceland Poison the Skies, if you see it on your TV guide, it's well worth watching, very testing stuff about their massive volcanoes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is difficult to say how many of the neighbors are like this as they tend to congregate at 2 of the trailers there. It is my understanding that not all of them live there but in another trailer park that is connecting. I have such mixed feelings. DH and I were talking about it tonight that we love our old home that his family built 150 yrs ago and the property itself but are so distressed about the trailers behind us. I remember when I was in my early 20s a friend of mine from high school and her DH living there. It actually was a nice quiet area. Because of the riff-raff now I doubt we would have much luck selling our house for what it was truly worth if we tried to but then again I don't feel that we should have to; this is our home. I grew up in a nice middle class neighborhood and never ever thought I'd be living in such an area as ours has become now. I have to trust that there is a reason we are here. I've got to get myself out of wallowing in this feeling of negativity. You know the saying...God grant me the wisdom.... Taking a deep breath right now. This is *our home*.


darowil said:


> That is really frightening- wonder if this would help give the landlord some extra grounds for getting evicting them? And could be helpful as well to show the type of people they are for the court case of Sydney getting out.
> Wonder if they have gone far enough to break laws over there with this? Likely needs to be a direct threat to someone.
> How horrid when an area DH grew up in has deteriorated so much- I know you have said before that it was getting bad but sounds like it is getting even worse. Are these the only difficult neighbours or are there others in the park as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I clicked on the link about the sweet potato flour...expensive! Recipe sounds good though and I'm going to look and seeif the health food stores here by any chance carry it.



thewren said:


> you should visit their website bonnie - you would be surprised what else they sell beside flour. --- sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> I picked up a box of crackers for the mom in case she has nausea. I need to read the email that a friend sent me regarding foods and cancer.[/quote
> 
> Mary, you might want to check with your friend before assuming that all cancer patients have the same or even similar food intolerances. When I did chemo during my first round with BRCA, I could eat any- and every thing. The only thing I couldn't tolerate without nausea was the smell of hot coffee. Fortunately,since I don't drink coffee in any form, the only problem I had was getting it poured into the thermos bottle so it would stay hot for the others who drink it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Hope you all are having a great Sunday.
> Sam you temperature is really hot for your area,isn't it? Then with the humidity yikes. We get hot here in the triple digits but without the humidity. It does make a difference. Humidity makes you feel drained and harder to breath with Sam has problems with. So sorry for that.
> I'm still doing the water therapy but do get frustrated with how long it's taking for the nerves to regenerate.
> Julie,I hope you hear what the Dr. and surgeons will do because I know you are suffering with the pain.
> ...


Sharon, don't worry too much about pain mostly I get tired.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all from a sunny but coldish South East Queensland. We have just had a winter heat wave with daytime temps at around 30C. 

I have been missing as I have been busy and hope to catch up with all I missed. Julie, please let me know if I missed anything really major over last several weeks please.

I am now focusing on prepping for my workshop starting August 9 and I am posting a pic, showing an untidy ruffian (day with nothing on so not up on the grooming) holding up one of the socks.

I am also kicking off a Jamberry Nail Wrap business for myself. Love these and I am now taking proper care of my nails so that they look nice.

I have missed you all and look forward to spending more time here chatting again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> No skunks in Australia, Margaret? Nice!!


None here, either!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending prayers for little Erin's family. Also for Rookie's neighbor and for Sugar. Also for KayeJo's DS needing a job. Also for Liz and Julie. And anyone else I missed. Will see how far I get tonight, but won't be far.


Thanks Tami!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hope things go well and hope you can do something to stop the shits who are taunting Sydney. Wonder if they are aware of exactly what a dog like Sydney can do to them if they really go too far?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Won't be long now to KAP Mary . I will look forward to all the pictures everybody posts


And so do I, as only way I can participate. Hope it goes well for all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a fun looking sock! I've never crocheted a sock...hmm. Good to see you back.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is too continue with the laxative just cut back on how much and how many days he gets it as well as he needs to improve his diet.
> 
> I got my prescriptions renewed and she checked my ear, throat and neck. She is thinking it is viral and has told me to continue with the Tylenol and Advil. If no better by the end of next week or it worsens to come back. She is sending me for blood work to check my thyroid and something else which I have forgotten. Just feeling blech.I have a bit of a tremor in my right hand so that might be what the other thing the blood work was for.
> 
> ...


That is quite beautiful Melody. glad you are both taking care of your health.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is difficult to say how many of the neighbors are like this as they tend to congregate at 2 of the trailers there. It is my understanding that not all of them live there but in another trailer park that is connecting. I have such mixed feelings. DH and I were talking about it tonight that we love our old home that his family built 150 yrs ago and the property itself but are so distressed about the trailers behind us. I remember when I was in my early 20s a friend of mine from high school and her DH living there. It actually was a nice quiet area. Because of the riff-raff now I doubt we would have much luck selling our house for what it was truly worth if we tried to but then again I don't feel that we should have to; this is our home. I grew up in a nice middle class neighborhood and never ever thought I'd be living in such an area as ours has become now. I have to trust that there is a reason we are here. I've got to get myself out of wallowing in this feeling of negativity. You know the saying...God grant me the wisdom.... Taking a deep breath right now. This is *our home*.


You don't want to be forced to leave your home- and a home that has been in the family for so long but you don't want to live with what you now face. Tough choices to make. And as you say the place is currently not worth much so would you be able to get anything else if you did sell?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

KateB said:


> .....does he have to put them up right away...?!! :sm15: :sm09:


oh evil, just the thought of the silly boys relieving themselves on the fence when it is live hee hee hee


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Great to see you Heather- and that it is becuase you are so busy you have MIA.
Have often thought of crocheting a sock but not yet got round to it. Maybe in August? I'll see


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Exactly! People are so stupid.


Especially if it turns out to be a lifelike reborn doll and not a baby. But most times it is a live baby or animal.

Though why would you bust a window on a running car with cool windows.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have no way of knowing what sort of urgency they will give the referral.


Like my urgent dental referal, even though it is the urgent list, still an 8 month wait minimum.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible! I've told DH that I fear that they may shoot Sydney. They have posted a picture on fb holding sawed off shotguns, flashing a local gang sign, with the words "we are the east side killers" and also some really, really, really nasty things that I can not put here (sexual things). It has made me feel very distressed the past week knowing our area has degenerated into such depths of trashiness and anger. This area wasn't like this when DH was growing up here but the last 20+ years it has sunk so low. I have felt very low today and know it is in part to what I've had to deal with the past week. I'll perk back up but do miss having good neighbors.


Hugs Gwen, with a little luck, the idiots will be arrested for something. mmmm, do you have a dob in a dope dealer program or something like that over there. Sounds like something they would do, does it not?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

oneapril said:


> 1 bottle hydrogen peroxide, a few shakes of baking soda and a few tablespoons of dishwashing detergent mixed in a bucket of water...soak the dog, lather and rinse...works so well! I keep it on hand because you just never know when your dog will get confused about a black and white kitty!! It even takes the scent out of the collar. Skunk smell is so awful!!


I am thanking God that black and white kitties over here are really black and white kitties and not something that can make you sick with the smell.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> What a fun looking sock! I've never crocheted a sock...hmm. Good to see you back.


Keep an eye out, Shirley will start advertising it soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I know an intelligent woman who went into the shops with the baby while her husband stayed in the car with the other kids. She came back out put the shopping in the car was about to get in when her husband said where's the baby?
> There was a tragic case here last summer where one parent normally took the child to childcare but for some reason the other parent did this day. It wasn't till the end of the day when one went to pick up the child that it was realised that the child hadn't made it to child care. The parent went into auto pilate and just headed straight to work as usual.
> I do find it hard to comprehend how you could forget but especially if you still have a backward facing car seat you wouldn't see the baby without looking for it as the presence of the seat would be normal. So I can see how you may not notice the baby if it was asleep and I sure get auto pilate. But I still can't quite put them together to totally forgetting you had the child in the car. A number of people after that started putting a handbag or similar in the back so they had to go into the back seat and would notice the baby.


That to me sounds worse . That people would remember handbags or phones but forget their own child . I just cannot understand it .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That to me sounds worse . That people would remember handbags or phones but forget their own child . I just cannot understand it .


Well you would rarely if ever go out without the handbag but would with the baby. And most women would put the car keys in the bag and so would be reminded that they didn't have it.
In the instance of the one I gave always went to work without the baby but I guess always picked up a bag or case for work.
Having said that I do still find it hard to believe that you so totally forget the baby in the car. And I know Elizabeth can be very quite in the car (or noisy!).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It's good that he hasn't had to travel in this heat you've got.


Yes you are right Margaret . It did cool down a lot last night . I think temperature wise we are going back to the average of 22c so hopefully if the humidity drops to we should have perfect weather


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes you are right Margaret . It did cool down a lot last night . I think temperature wise we are going back to the average of 22c so hopefully if the humidity drops to we should have perfect weather


sounding much better! And yes if the humidity drops it will be perfect. But when it is cooler like 22 then humidity isn't so bad either even when high.
3pm here and it is 12 and wet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible! I've told DH that I fear that they may shoot Sydney. They have posted a picture on fb holding sawed off shotguns, flashing a local gang sign, with the words "we are the east side killers" and also some really, really, really nasty things that I can not put here (sexual things). It has made me feel very distressed the past week knowing our area has degenerated into such depths of trashiness and anger. This area wasn't like this when DH was growing up here but the last 20+ years it has sunk so low. I have felt very low today and know it is in part to what I've had to deal with the past week. I'll perk back up but do miss having good neighbors.


Not surprising that you are feeling distressed Gwen it must be very worrying . Hopefully they will get evicted and some nice neighbours will move in take care ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> No skunks in Australia, Margaret? Nice!!


No skunks here either . Thank goodness


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, am dropping by after one heck of a busy day. Tomorrow is carpet install day, and Stu and I have been hard at work 
In preparation. He dismantled our big wooden cabinets and dresser and shifted them into dining area, as I got going cleaning the mess left behind them after 24 years of them being there. We are both very tired tonight and lots of body aches, wish we were 30 years younger lol!
So have had an early dinner of chicken nibbles and stir fry Veges and now catching up on news etc. Will run a warm bath later with some nice lavender oil to relax the old bod. The next two days will be full on,so a good sleep is needed to restore the energy. Warm hugs to all who need it, in this oh so crazy world.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> sounding much better! And yes if the humidity drops it will be perfect. But when it is cooler like 22 then humidity isn't so bad either even when high.
> 3pm here and it is 12 and wet.


Hope you are right again Margaret as I've just checked it's just after 7 am and looks like being a beautiful day not a cloud in sight , at a guess I would say it going to be somewhere in the mid 20ies , as it's already 17 c but the humidity is 94% so I'm hoping it won't feel so bad especially as I'm off to the council offices . I hate going into town centres I always end up coming home with a headache . Think today I'll have a bigger one than usual . My mantra for the morning is cool calm and collected hopefully my mouth will remember that


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good - maybe with a little caramel topping? --- sam

Chocolate Waffles

Total Time: 30 min
Yield:4 to 6 servings
Level:Easy

Ingredients

3 tablespoons unsalted butter
3 tablespoons vegetable shortening
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons sugar
3 large eggs
1 cup milk
1/2 cup chocolate syrup, plus more for topping
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
Cooking spray
Confectioners' sugar and/or berries, for topping (optional)

Directions

1. Melt the butter and shortening in a small saucepan, stirring to combine; remove from the heat and set aside.

2. Whisk the flour, baking powder, salt and sugar in a large bowl.

3. Whisk the eggs, milk, chocolate syrup and vanilla in a large liquid measuring cup or a separate bowl.

4. Whisk the egg mixture into the flour mixture until combined. (The batter will be slightly lumpy.)

5. Whisk in the butter mixture until combined.

6. Preheat the oven to 250 degrees F.

7. Preheat a waffle iron and spray with cooking spray.

8. Ladle some of the batter into the waffle iron to within an inch of the edge (1/3 to 1/2 cup batter, depending on your waffle iron); cook until crisp.

9. Transfer the waffle to a baking sheet and keep warm in the oven.

10. Repeat with the remaining batter.

11. Divide the waffles among plates. Dust with confectioners'sugar and top with berries and/or chocolate syrup.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/food-network-kitchens/chocolate-waffles-recipe.html#!?oc=linkback



oneapril said:


> The waffle recipe looks good, Sam, thanks! I will try it. I love waffles. I recently saw a recipe for chocolate waffles to serve with icecream. Doesn't that sound yummy?!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we could do something about that. they should have the experience at least once. --- sam



oneapril said:


> No skunks in Australia, Margaret? Nice!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well - since you don't want a dog - we would be glad to send you a "kitty". --- sam



darowil said:


> No skunks. And you can keep them to yourselves no kind offers to send me one please


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking sock heather - hope the nail wrap business is a resounding success. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a sunny but coldish South East Queensland. We have just had a winter heat wave with daytime temps at around 30C.
> 
> I have been missing as I have been busy and hope to catch up with all I missed. Julie, please let me know if I missed anything really major over last several weeks please.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are right again Margaret as I've just checked it's just after 7 am and looks like being a beautiful day not a cloud in sight , at a guess I would say it going to be somewhere in the mid 20ies , as it's already 17 c but the humidity is 94% so I'm hoping it won't feel so bad especially as I'm off to the council offices . I hate going into town centres I always end up coming home with a headache . Think today I'll have a bigger one than usual . My mantra for the morning is cool calm and collected hopefully my mouth will remember that


Do hope it goes well this time. If no satisfaction you need to get someone official involved to get it settles. Sometimes can't get anywhere until you do. 
They sound very inefficient. Once can be accepted but when they repeat it you have to start to wonder.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> well - since you don't want a dog - we would be glad to send you a "kitty". --- sam


Well it would be one less over there. And I won't get it so go ahead. Don't think it will get through quarantene.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in all of the UK? i wish it was possible . . . . . --- sam


Swedenme said:


> No skunks here either . Thank goodness


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> in all of the UK? i wish it was possible . . . . . --- sam


Had to go check this and no skunks are not native to the uk , but this is the uk and you know how (wasn't going to use this word but it fits ) stupid some people are and apparently you can buy them as pets ????So you know what's coming next . There has been a family of skunks spotted in the Forest of Dean , so give it a few year and the answer will be yes there are skunks here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad really - i'm not sure i would want them as a pet - even if it was tame - they are still wild animals. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Had to go check this and no skunks are not native to the uk , but this is the uk and you know how (wasn't going to use this word but it fits ) stupid some people are and apparently you can buy them as pets ????So you know what's coming next . There has been a family of skunks spotted in the Forest of Dean , so give it a few year and the answer will be yes there are skunks here


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> we could do something about that. they should have the experience at least once. --- sam


I will not be the one to catch it and ship it. Yuck.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Had to go check this and no skunks are not native to the uk , but this is the uk and you know how (wasn't going to use this word but it fits ) stupid some people are and apparently you can buy them as pets ????So you know what's coming next . There has been a family of skunks spotted in the Forest of Dean , so give it a few year and the answer will be yes there are skunks here


Pet skunks have had their scent glands removed but I still wouldn't want one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> well - since you don't want a dog - we would be glad to send you a "kitty". --- sam


You must be feeling better today as you are in your teasing mode which we do enjoy. We had quite a bit of rain in the last 24 hours which we really did need. Most of the storms hit harder just north of us so I see how you missed them. I am hoping that the humidity level will be lower this week as well as the temperature.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan I am so happy for you to get your new carpet. It will be worth all the hard work to get ready for it to be installed. We will look forward to seeing pictures of it. 

Gwen... I don't think you will see much improvement in the neighborhood as long as those trailers are behind your home. I wonder if you could do anything about them being situated on your side of the property. Maybe if they had to move them they would get rid of them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> It was very nice of Gwen to do that and is very much appreciated. I have taken advantage and have done very little except knit & watch TV, to the extent that my back is now quite stiff from lack of use...think I need to get moving again soon! I've made these little outfits for the 'fish & chip' babies in Ethiopia as my friend's church is sending them over, so my 'down time' has been put to some use.


Aaaw, they are cute. And a good cause.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Serena sounds like quite a wee character already! They are so funny - I think I've said before that being with Luke is like being in your own musical as he sings all the time! When Hannah was here she asked him what his favourite song was and he burst into "Jingle Bells!"


LOL. Well it IS a cool song so why not!! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> We have got some light showers and the humidity has dropped to 75 % but at 23c it still feels warm . I think this is the longest spell of shorts and t/shirt weather we have had in a long time


Well thats a bit better for you though still fairly high humidity.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> No skunks in Australia, Margaret? Nice!!


Nor here, thankfully!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> We have friends who lived in a lovely neighborhood with so called GOOD neighbors. Our friends had big dogs, forget the type but they hunt lions in Africa and are sort of golden red. They had a doggie door so the dogs could go out while they worked. Guess they barked outside and someone poisoned their one dog. Probably meant for both dogs. Never found out who did it. Yard was fairly removed from other yards so it wouldn't have been easy. People can be so cruel. Would have been better to have complained about the barking so friends could have adjusted things. At least I'm thinking it must have been barking because dogs were enclosed in the yard and never ran loose.


That is just cruel. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I can just picture Gwen out there with a cattle prod.


 :sm15: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We went to the Farmer's Market a.m. and got some new red potatoes and green beans. I have them cooking in olive oil/butter with fresh Italian herbs and bacon to go along with the steak and sweet corn that DH is cooking on the grill. We'll have lunch here with DD and her cop-worker/friend before they head to the hotel downtown to get ready for the Braille camp. We also bought some fresh tomatoes, watermelon, musk melon (different than cantaloupe), zuchinni, golden beets and cucumber. I love a fresh cucumber, onion and dill cream salad and also will roast the golden beets with onion and other vegetables. Yum.. Of course, I had to stop at our world famous bakery that's next door to the Farmer's Market - couldn't neglect having fruits as well as vegetables so bought a huge cherry turnover, a blueberry with banana custard creme puff and a strawberry and whipped cream puff. The four of us shared them and there's still some left - very delicious and great with a cup of coffee before a big lunch. We'll snack for dinner time after the girls have gone to work.


That all sounds delicious... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I know an intelligent woman who went into the shops with the baby while her husband stayed in the car with the other kids. She came back out put the shopping in the car was about to get in when her husband said where's the baby?
> There was a tragic case here last summer where one parent normally took the child to childcare but for some reason the other parent did this day. It wasn't till the end of the day when one went to pick up the child that it was realised that the child hadn't made it to child care. The parent went into auto pilate and just headed straight to work as usual.
> I do find it hard to comprehend how you could forget but especially if you still have a backward facing car seat you wouldn't see the baby without looking for it as the presence of the seat would be normal. So I can see how you may not notice the baby if it was asleep and I sure get auto pilate. But I still can't quite put them together to totally forgetting you had the child in the car. A number of people after that started putting a handbag or similar in the back so they had to go into the back seat and would notice the baby.


I remember that story... so sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that weather sounds perfect- warm and low humidity.
> We are back to cold (low teens is cold for us) and wet.


Yep, blowing a gale here and have had heavy rain 14c today and 12c here tomorrow. I am over it.... :sm16: But it is Winter and it shall pass..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You've done some very nice knitting. I've never heard the term "fish & chip" babies.


I "think" it is called that coz they have nothing else to wrap their babies in except paper.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible! I've told DH that I fear that they may shoot Sydney. They have posted a picture on fb holding sawed off shotguns, flashing a local gang sign, with the words "we are the east side killers" and also some really, really, really nasty things that I can not put here (sexual things). It has made me feel very distressed the past week knowing our area has degenerated into such depths of trashiness and anger. This area wasn't like this when DH was growing up here but the last 20+ years it has sunk so low. I have felt very low today and know it is in part to what I've had to deal with the past week. I'll perk back up but do miss having good neighbors.


Oh Gwen that is awful. They sound like real thugs. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> good to hear from you strawberry - there is light at the end of the tunnel - the water therapy will work and hopefully you will be pain free and able to walk easily. --- sam


Ditto from me too...... Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> No skunks. And you can keep them to yourselves no kind offers to send me one please


Nor me either thanks. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> we could do something about that. they should have the experience at least once. --- sam


Now then Sam...... cheeky! :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had to go check this and no skunks are not native to the uk , but this is the uk and you know how (wasn't going to use this word but it fits ) stupid some people are and apparently you can buy them as pets ????So you know what's coming next . There has been a family of skunks spotted in the Forest of Dean , so give it a few year and the answer will be yes there are skunks here


Oh golly....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you so much for the recipe, Sam! I will be trying that, for sure!


thewren said:


> that does sound good - maybe with a little caramel topping? --- sam
> 
> Chocolate Waffles
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gonna' get yourself in trouble, Sam!


thewren said:


> well - since you don't want a dog - we would be glad to send you a "kitty". --- sam


 :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Pet skunks have had their scent glands removed but I still wouldn't want one.


It's now illegal here in the Uk to remove the scent glands but I don't think that will stop some people


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Has anyone heard how Liz's - budasha - eye treatment went for her?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pet skunks have had their scent glands removed but I still wouldn't want one.


Well in that case...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Has anyone heard how Liz's - budasha - eye treatment went for her?


I've been wondering how Liz is too .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, blowing a gale here and have had heavy rain 14c today and 12c here tomorrow. I am over it.... :sm16: But it is Winter and it shall pass..


And soon we will be complaining becuase it is too hot. This is my preferred extreme though rather than the heat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I've been wondering how Liz is too .


She said she has no pain but felt like she had a cinder in her eye. This was shortly after surgery. Her time on the computer is limited for a while.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Has anyone heard how Liz's - budasha - eye treatment went for her?


As I wrote the summary from last week I checked her posts and she hadn't posted much since and hadn't mentioned her eyes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a sunny but coldish South East Queensland. We have just had a winter heat wave with daytime temps at around 30C.
> 
> I have been missing as I have been busy and hope to catch up with all I missed. Julie, please let me know if I missed anything really major over last several weeks please.
> 
> ...


Cute socks and hoping the nail wrapping business is a big success.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> She said she has no pain but felt like she had a cinder in her eye. This was shortly after surgery. Her time on the computer is limited for a while.


Thank you Daralene I was thinking that she might be restricted from time on the computer. Hopefully she will be back soon


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you are right again Margaret as I've just checked it's just after 7 am and looks like being a beautiful day not a cloud in sight , at a guess I would say it going to be somewhere in the mid 20ies , as it's already 17 c but the humidity is 94% so I'm hoping it won't feel so bad especially as I'm off to the council offices . I hate going into town centres I always end up coming home with a headache . Think today I'll have a bigger one than usual . My mantra for the morning is cool calm and collected hopefully my mouth will remember that


Such a shame. I do hope this time settles it or that you can find someone with some authority to help deal with these people.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've kept busy today. I got the camper cleaned, had to bring in all the dishes & pots & pans as the #%*# mice had got in it. I got everything washed up & bleached& washed th floors. I put as much stuff in it as I could, bedding towels, etc but bing so hot I didn't put any food in it yet but have sat out things in the basement ready to go.
> I've been doing some weeding & waterng in th garden since that's done & now I'm pooped.
> 
> DH got the baler fixed but has to have someone come out from Lloyd to fix the tire are its one of the big fluid filled back tires' that will cost a fortune.???????? I hope they can come first thing in the morning so he can get baling again as he wants to be done before we go.
> I've been just watching a documentary called How the World Works. : Will Iceland Poison the Skies, if you see it on your TV guide, it's well worth watching, very testing stuff about their massive volcanoes.


Yes, those tires are very expensive I'm sure. Is it in the thousands? So frustrating, and I'm sure DH is still not happy about it. Camping will surely be fun but a lot of work preparing for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is difficult to say how many of the neighbors are like this as they tend to congregate at 2 of the trailers there. It is my understanding that not all of them live there but in another trailer park that is connecting. I have such mixed feelings. DH and I were talking about it tonight that we love our old home that his family built 150 yrs ago and the property itself but are so distressed about the trailers behind us. I remember when I was in my early 20s a friend of mine from high school and her DH living there. It actually was a nice quiet area. Because of the riff-raff now I doubt we would have much luck selling our house for what it was truly worth if we tried to but then again I don't feel that we should have to; this is our home. I grew up in a nice middle class neighborhood and never ever thought I'd be living in such an area as ours has become now. I have to trust that there is a reason we are here. I've got to get myself out of wallowing in this feeling of negativity. You know the saying...God grant me the wisdom.... Taking a deep breath right now. This is *our home*.


So sad that your home has such a deteriorating area around it. Shame on the trailer park owner for allowing these people to live there. Can't even imagine how frustrating it must be. Well, maybe I can some as mom had to move and leave our home and she moved out to Menonite area where it was so much safer. It hadn't been a family home like yours, but she sure was happier in the new area. Where we were we watched a man try to strangle a lady and a neighbor behind was killed by the young man who had helped her. It wasn't safe. My dad's car had sugar put in the gas tank by a gang of kids. A neighbor turned out to be on the Most Wanted list throughout the USA. Wow, I guess I really can relate now that I think about it. I guess because mom moved, thanks to my sister's finding her a place she would like, and they both had already moved out to this area. There comes a point when you can't fight it any more. Not saying you are at that point though, just that it was too much for mom and not safe. I had tried to get her to move out of that area years before for the sake of my siblings, and sadly I was right. Two of my brothers had their lives very badly affected by the people in that neighborhood.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I got my court summons cancelled again with very little fuss or wasted time . There is only one problem the system only allows a person to cancel the summons for 1 month . I think I had steam coming out of my ears when I heard that 
Apparently because there was a glitch in the system a lot of people ended up in the same situation as me and now they have a back log of these court summons problems to sort out along with other problems that arise . But they are hopeful that they will all be sorted in the next couple of weeks . Which I laughed at and told the young man I would see him same time next month . He told me to just give them a call easier than coming in , to which I laughed again and told him if I had called I would still be on hold in a queue


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got my court summons cancelled again with very little fuss or wasted time . There is only one problem the system only allows a person to cancel the summons for 1 month . I think I had steam coming out of my ears when I heard that
> Apparently because there was a glitch in the system a lot of people ended up in the same situation as me and now they have a back log of these court summons problems to sort out along with other problems that arise . But they are hopeful that they will all be sorted in the next couple of weeks . Which I laughed at and told the young man I would see him same time next month . He told me to just give them a call easier than coming in , to which I laughed again and told him if I had called I would still be on hold in a queue


Sounds like someone messed up a lot of paper/computer work. Hope when it gets straightened out you won't have to go.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The babies are cute but unless the scent is removed, no thanks.
> 
> When I was young, the neighbors son was getting married & the older son came from the city with his family, when I arrived to babysit, the 4 yr old was chasing after 3 little skunks calling " kitty kitty". Thankfully he must not have seemed threatening as they didn't spray him????


Close call for sure. Thank goodness he wasn't sprayed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, I googled chokecherry & it grows quite widely but I don't remember anyone picking them in Ontario. Here they are quite abundant & people make jelly, syrup & wine.
> I don't really like them, they are a very" puckery" taste.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prunus_virginiana


Interesting article. I'm sure I have seen them and possibly eaten them. If they are soft I may have put them on top of a cheesecake. They were very sour but with the sweetness was a lovely contrast.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 24 July '16
> 
> Holy cow - I just realized that in two more months I am going to be 75. How did it get here so fast? My good friend Eddie turned 75 in January - he has not had much good to say about it. Lol
> 
> ...


More great recipes Sam. I know what you mean about the time going faster and wondering how your impending 75th is coming around so fast. Some great recipes again. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi everyone. We just had a tremendous rain storm move through. Only lasted for about a half hour but sure drenched everything. Really needed the rain but a gentle one would have been nicer.

Haven't been on much since my eye treatment. Dr said I should stay away from reading for a few days. It wasn't as bad as I thought. Got a sedative then the doctor gave me freezing 4 times. The only thing I felt was a jolt at the very end and I jumped a little. He was concerned that he had hurt me which he hadn't. My eye felt gravelly for a few days but it's fine now. Thanks everyone for your concern.

I didn't finish last week's TP so I'm really grateful for the ladies summaries. And thanks to you, Sam. for the opening. Belated birthday wishes to all who have celebrated recently. I was so sad to read that little Erin passed away. Condolences to her family. I will try to catch up but you're already up to page 23 and I'm only on page 7.

Just saw on the news that there was another shooting, this time in Fort Myers, FL at a party for teenagers. I haven't heard any details other than 2 are dead and a dozen are injured. Will it ever stop!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi everyone. We just had a tremendous rain storm move through. Only lasted for about a half hour but sure drenched everything. Really needed the rain but a gentle one would have been nicer.
> 
> Haven't been on much since my eye treatment. Dr said I should stay away from reading for a few days. It wasn't as bad as I thought. Got a sedative then the doctor gave me freezing 4 times. The only thing I felt was a jolt at the very end and I jumped a little. He was concerned that he had hurt me which he hadn't. My eye felt gravelly for a few days but it's fine now. Thanks everyone for your concern.
> 
> ...


Good to see you and good to hear that your eye is doing fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You would think so Julie. In the past I have used a product made for refinishing laminate and it did not use polyurethane at all. I was not pleased at all at how this previous product worked and with stood wear. I've got two coats of poly on it now and will do one more tonight. Time will tell.


Nice job on the counter, Gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Strawberry4u, so glad to hear from you. Hope the water therapy helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm sorry that I haven't commented on all the posts but I have been reading up to page 9. I must go back and catch up on how everyone is. I wonder Julie if you have the results yet from the cardiologist? I hope those of you who aren't feeling well improve very quickly. I'm sure this heat has a lot of you feeling under the weather. Please take care and stay cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry that I haven't commented on all the posts but I have been reading up to page 9. I must go back and catch up on how everyone is. I wonder Julie if you have the results yet from the cardiologist? I hope those of you who aren't feeling well improve very quickly. I'm sure this heat has a lot of you feeling under the weather. Please take care and stay cool.


Good to hear from you, Liz!
I don't even have the initial appointment yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got my court summons cancelled again with very little fuss or wasted time . There is only one problem the system only allows a person to cancel the summons for 1 month . I think I had steam coming out of my ears when I heard that
> Apparently because there was a glitch in the system a lot of people ended up in the same situation as me and now they have a back log of these court summons problems to sort out along with other problems that arise . But they are hopeful that they will all be sorted in the next couple of weeks . Which I laughed at and told the young man I would see him same time next month . He told me to just give them a call easier than coming in , to which I laughed again and told him if I had called I would still be on hold in a queue


Well at least you didn't have a fight on your hands this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi everyone. We just had a tremendous rain storm move through.  Only lasted for about a half hour but sure drenched everything. Really needed the rain but a gentle one would have been nicer.
> 
> Haven't been on much since my eye treatment. Dr said I should stay away from reading for a few days. It wasn't as bad as I thought. Got a sedative then the doctor gave me freezing 4 times. The only thing I felt was a jolt at the very end and I jumped a little. He was concerned that he had hurt me which he hadn't. My eye felt gravelly for a few days but it's fine now. Thanks everyone for your concern.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back- we can excuse you not commenting :sm02: - don't overdo it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congrats to both Gary and Avery.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. Just started reading today. Visited my brother Fri and Sat in Pittsburg. His dog got sprayed by a skunk then ran in the house! Wow did that stink! Got a bath but it has to wear off I think
> Thanks Sam for the opening the recipes sound good. Great about the PT Cruiser I love mine! And thanks Julie for posting the review. So sorry to hear about the baby
> I'll catch up later


I don' t think there's anything worse than a skunk smell. Sure hope the odor doesn't stick around in the house.

Good news that Baillie got her car even though she can't drive it yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was very nice of Gwen to do that and is very much appreciated. I have taken advantage and have done very little except knit & watch TV, to the extent that my back is now quite stiff from lack of use...think I need to get moving again soon! I've made these little outfits for the 'fish & chip' babies in Ethiopia as my friend's church is sending them over, so my 'down time' has been put to some use.


Kate, those are such cute outfits. What does "fish & chip babies" stand for?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a box of crackers for the mom in case she has nausea. I need to read the email that a friend sent me regarding foods and cancer.[/quote
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > pacer said:
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Had to go check this and no skunks are not native to the uk , but this is the uk and you know how (wasn't going to use this word but it fits ) stupid some people are and apparently you can buy them as pets ????So you know what's coming next . There has been a family of skunks spotted in the Forest of Dean , so give it a few year and the answer will be yes there are skunks here


When will they ever learn! Imported species have wrecked havoc all over the world & many got there before people knew better. At the every least all should have to be neutered before import.
Last night we had a terrible storm & since DH never closes his Truck windows I went out to do that, it was so black even with the light by the door , I closed one truck & went to go to DSs truck, tripped over something & suddenly I could smell skunk, ???? I must have startled one that was nearby. That is always my fear that I will trip over one in the dark. I didn't see anything & got out of there quickly. 
My friends ex came out if his laundromat & tripped over what he thought was a cat until it was much too late???? Needless to say, there were some clothes that were burned


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is too bad really - i'm not sure i would want them as a pet - even if it was tame - they are still wild animals. --- sam


They are also very susceptible to rabies, not sure why but if we ever hear of a case it seems to have come from them.
I have heard of people getting the scent bag removed & keeping them as pets but never known anyone who did it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Interesting article. I'm sure I have seen them and possibly eaten them. If they are soft I may have put them on top of a cheesecake. They were very sour but with the sweetness was a lovely contrast.


Chokecherry jam is my very favorite jam in all the world. We would go as a family to the Missouri river, just a few miles from our house, and pick them from the trees that grew in the creek draws to the river. We brought them home by the bucketful. Mother made the jam from the sour cherry recipe in the box of the Certo jell. Just thinking about this brings back great fun memories for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute! It is crochet right? Could a beginner possibly do it in your opinion?


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a sunny but coldish South East Queensland. We have just had a winter heat wave with daytime temps at around 30C.
> 
> I have been missing as I have been busy and hope to catch up with all I missed. Julie, please let me know if I missed anything really major over last several weeks please.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nor here, thankfully!


Do you have snakes there? Or is it just Ireland that has none? Much as I hate snakes that almost a reason to move there & all we have are garter snakes which are "harmless" except the sight of them almost gives me a heart attack. I couldn't survive where there are big & or poisonous snakes. Another thing I can't imagine anyone wanting fit a pet, I think I'd take a dozen skunks over a snake!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, blowing a gale here and have had heavy rain 14c today and 12c here tomorrow. I am over it.... :sm16: But it is Winter and it shall pass..


????????????winter? We call that shorts weather????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've had the same thoughts....LOL


busyworkerbee said:


> oh evil, just the thought of the silly boys relieving themselves on the fence when it is live hee hee hee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's now illegal here in the Uk to remove the scent glands but I don't think that will stop some people


So why would any fool import them for a pet? Don't think I would trust one with its scent gland regardless of how tame they were


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, those tires are very expensive I'm sure. Is it in the thousands? So frustrating, and I'm sure DH is still not happy about it. Camping will surely be fun but a lot of work preparing for sure.


He's expecting $1500 to fix it, depending on the tire a new one is $6000-$10,000. Insane! Everything goes up except what we get paid for grain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got my court summons cancelled again with very little fuss or wasted time . There is only one problem the system only allows a person to cancel the summons for 1 month . I think I had steam coming out of my ears when I heard that
> Apparently because there was a glitch in the system a lot of people ended up in the same situation as me and now they have a back log of these court summons problems to sort out along with other problems that arise . But they are hopeful that they will all be sorted in the next couple of weeks . Which I laughed at and told the young man I would see him same time next month . He told me to just give them a call easier than coming in , to which I laughed again and told him if I had called I would still be on hold in a queue


???????? isn't it wonderful how helpful business computers can be! If it was in a book they could look up that it was paid & be done with it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hi everyone. We just had a tremendous rain storm move through. Only lasted for about a half hour but sure drenched everything. Really needed the rain but a gentle one would have been nicer.
> 
> Haven't been on much since my eye treatment. Dr said I should stay away from reading for a few days. It wasn't as bad as I thought. Got a sedative then the doctor gave me freezing 4 times. The only thing I felt was a jolt at the very end and I jumped a little. He was concerned that he had hurt me which he hadn't. My eye felt gravelly for a few days but it's fine now. Thanks everyone for your concern.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you, Liz, we were all wondering how you were doing.
I've also been listening to the news, the craziness never seems to end. Another attack in Germany, I think I'll just stay in my isolated part of the world.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, having such riffraff move in close by is terrible. Since some of the trailer park is on your land could you use that as leverage to get the landlord to clean the place up? Either he gets rid of the troublemakers or has to move the trailers out? Could the landlord use the Facebook threatening posts as a way to move them out? The whole situation is scary & as you get older it will only be more of a problem for you. 
This is really a case of being caught between a rock & a hard place, no good answers.

Heather, neat looking sock. Hope your new business venture goes well.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't think it was totally gone when I left Saturday but it definitely wasn't as strong!


budasha said:


> I don' t think there's anything worse than a skunk smell. Sure hope the odor doesn't stick around in the house.
> 
> Good news that Baillie got her car even though she can't drive it yet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

True and but if they breed then the next generation still has their scent glands.....pewwwww!


pacer said:


> Pet skunks have had their scent glands removed but I still wouldn't want one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We've talked about how we can force them to be moved (the trailers) but just not up to the emotional stress of doing anything about it right now nor any more $$ on this. That will be our last resort. As I stated before, it's not the trailers that is the issue it is the people living in a few of them.



pacer said:


> Fan I am so happy for you to get your new carpet. It will be worth all the hard work to get ready for it to be installed. We will look forward to seeing pictures of it.
> 
> Gwen... I don't think you will see much improvement in the neighborhood as long as those trailers are behind your home. I wonder if you could do anything about them being situated on your side of the property. Maybe if they had to move them they would get rid of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad that it got sorted out and hopefully they will get the glitch fix before next month. In the meantime...don't hold your breath!


Swedenme said:


> Well I got my court summons cancelled again with very little fuss or wasted time . There is only one problem the system only allows a person to cancel the summons for 1 month . I think I had steam coming out of my ears when I heard that
> Apparently because there was a glitch in the system a lot of people ended up in the same situation as me and now they have a back log of these court summons problems to sort out along with other problems that arise . But they are hopeful that they will all be sorted in the next couple of weeks . Which I laughed at and told the young man I would see him same time next month . He told me to just give them a call easier than coming in , to which I laughed again and told him if I had called I would still be on hold in a queue


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!!! Take care of those eyes for sure!


darowil said:


> Good to see you back- we can excuse you not commenting :sm02: - don't overdo it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got to make a quick trip to the store; need to get a gallon of vinegar to use with some cleaning. Sending love and peace to everyone. This group has been so supportive and I thank you so much. I will try to put aside the problem with the neighbors for now as I need so peace and calm. Sending {{{{{hugs to everyone!}}}}} TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have snakes there? Or is it just Ireland that has none? Much as I hate snakes that almost a reason to move there & all we have are garter snakes which are "harmless" except the sight of them almost gives me a heart attack. I couldn't survive where there are big & or poisonous snakes. Another thing I can't imagine anyone wanting fit a pet, I think I'd take a dozen skunks over a snake!


No snakes here, Bonnie- only earthworms.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, welcome back. Good to see your posts.
Gwen, hard decision. Hope you can live in peace from trailer thugs.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have snakes there? Or is it just Ireland that has none? Much as I hate snakes that almost a reason to move there & all we have are garter snakes which are "harmless" except the sight of them almost gives me a heart attack. I couldn't survive where there are big & or poisonous snakes. Another thing I can't imagine anyone wanting fit a pet, I think I'd take a dozen skunks over a snake!


We have grass snakes which are harmless and adders which are poisonous, however I've never come across either of them. I think the biggest reptile I've come across here was a worm!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, welcome back. Good to see your posts.
> Gwen, hard decision. Hope you can live in peace from trailer thugs.


Exactly what I was going to say on both counts Joy! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have snakes there? Or is it just Ireland that has none? Much as I hate snakes that almost a reason to move there & all we have are garter snakes which are "harmless" except the sight of them almost gives me a heart attack. I couldn't survive where there are big & or poisonous snakes. Another thing I can't imagine anyone wanting fit a pet, I think I'd take a dozen skunks over a snake!


We have snakes . Bonnie grass snakes , smooth snakes and adders . Very rare to see them which is a good thing as I hate them . Only the adders are venomous


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage is too continue with the laxative just cut back on how much and how many days he gets it as well as he needs to improve his diet.
> 
> I got my prescriptions renewed and she checked my ear, throat and neck. She is thinking it is viral and has told me to continue with the Tylenol and Advil. If no better by the end of next week or it worsens to come back. She is sending me for blood work to check my thyroid and something else which I have forgotten. Just feeling blech.I have a bit of a tremor in my right hand so that might be what the other thing the blood work was for.
> 
> ...


It's so pretty.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've talked about how we can force them to be moved (the trailers) but just not up to the emotional stress of doing anything about it right now nor any more $$ on this. That will be our last resort. As I stated before, it's not the trailers that is the issue it is the people living in a few of them.


Unfortunately the trailers deteriorate so the people who are willing to live in them seem to as well. Hopefully you will get some resolution with this problem.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Taking a break from cleaning. DH just came in from work; quit early saying it was just to hot to be out there. With the heat index it is 108 F. Below is a picture of the only thing our dogs do in such heat. Four of them here and the 5th taking a nap with DH. Think I'll go join them.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, all this talk of skunks and snakes makes me glad we don't have such critters here. Can't imagine how stinky, skunks are as never seen one for real. Seen snakes though and don't like them at all, scary things.
It's all chaotic round here today as the house is topsy Turvey in waiting for new carpet coming in a few hours. The guys will be here for next two days so I have some nice scones and cookies and the coffee machine at the ready to keep them going. Whenever we have people working on the house I always like to show appreciation and look after them with nice eats.
Our winter is weird this year, wet and warmer than usual, in north island and cold and snow late in the South Island.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's expecting $1500 to fix it, depending on the tire a new one is $6000-$10,000. Insane! Everything goes up except what we get paid for grain


I was thinking 2 or 3 thousand dollars, but wow....6-10k....MAJOR. I hope he can fix the old one.

Glad you didn't get hurt when you fell. Tell DH to close the windows, or he may end up with a family of skunks inside.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, wishing you a peaceful day with some rest from that heat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Taking a break from cleaning. DH just came in from work; quit early saying it was just to hot to be out there. With the heat index it is 108 F. Below is a picture of the only thing our dogs do in such heat. Four of them here and the 5th taking a nap with DH. Think I'll go join them.


What a great picture Gwen . Beautiful dogs . Hope you managed to get some rest too.Its cooled down a bit here . Nice sunny weather during the day and cooler now at 9.30 pm


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Any one else just start making something with an idea in your head but no plan as to how to finish it . I've knit the dress top which was supposed to be sleeveless but ended up with short sleeves ???? Don't know when that happened ????now I need to figure how to start the skirt part and what colours to use as I plan to do 5 layers in 5 colours . Think I'll stop for the night and start again tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from mjs:-

The 60th High School Reunion***

He was a widower and she a widow. They had known each other for a number of years, having been high school classmates and having attended class reunions in the past, without fail.

This 60th anniversary of their class, the widower and the widow made a foursome with two other singles. They had a wonderful evening, their spirits high, with the widower throwing admiring glances across the table . . . and the widow smiling coyly back at him.

Finally during one dance, he picked up courage to ask her, "Will you marry me?"

After about 6 seconds of careful consideration, she answered, "Yes.... yes I will!"

Needless to say, the evening ended on a happy note for the widower. However, the next morning he was troubled. Did she say "Yes!" or did she say "No?" He couldn't remember.
Try as he would, he just could not recall. He went over-and-over the conversation of the previous evening, but his mind was blank. He remembered asking the question, but for the life of him could not recall her response.

With fear and trepidation, he picked up the phone and called her. First, he explained that he couldn't remember as well as he used to. Then he reviewed the past evening. As he gained a little more courage, he then inquired of her, "When I asked if you would marry me, did you say 'Yes' or did you say 'No?'"

"Why you silly man," she replied, "I said 'Yes. Yes I will!' And I meant it with all my heart!"

The widower was delighted. He felt his heart skip a beat.

Then she continued. "And I'm so glad you called, because I couldn't remember who asked me!"


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


How awful, to raise his hopes, and then dash them. NOT GOOD.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


That's horrible! Big hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No snakes here, Bonnie- only earthworms.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We have grass snakes which are harmless and adders which are poisonous, however I've never come across either of them. I think the biggest reptile I've come across here was a worm!


I know St.Patrick chased all the snakes out of Ireland, thought maybe he chased them from Scotland too????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Sonja & son}}}} So sorry this has fallen through.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I was thinking 2 or 3 thousand dollars, but wow....6-10k....MAJOR. I hope he can fix the old one.
> 
> Glad you didn't get hurt when you fell. Tell DH to close the windows, or he may end up with a family of skunks inside.


I didn't fall just stumbles or something DH had left there???? I've been telling him to close windows for years, just doesn't do it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:-
> 
> The 60th High School Reunion***
> 
> ...


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


So unfair to get his hopes up.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


What will he do now?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry. Have gone through that. For Jack, after two biopsies and more than twenty samples, the surgeons couldn't get a viable sample of tissue required to be eligible for the trial.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????winter? We call that shorts weather????


I sure wouldn't like your weather. Extremes of cold but proper hot weather as well. I'd love to experience your winter temperatures but not live with them. 
I like our winter- the cold is not extreme.
If I could I would like to spend winter here and then go to the UK for winter. Probably spring and autumn in the UK simply becuase nice weather to travel. Oh well won't ever have that as an option. Unless I win lotto and that is not very likely as we don't get tickets.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> What will he do now?


He was offered two trials but they all said that he should take the London one as it was with the best doctor . The doctor on the second trial at Newcastle did say that if the first trial didn't work to give him a call so now he is going to call him in the morning but we are not hopeful that the place is still vacant . He has one more chemo and that's it , a trial place was his last chance


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vick and Brett have left Sicily overnight. Off to Munich for 24 hours I think. Hoping to catch up with a previous exchange student we had about 15 years ago. Back here tomorrow evening. Hope they aren't expecting me to have here when they return- I intend hanging around to quickly see them before returning to out place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> True and but if they breed then the next generation still has their scent glands.....pewwwww!


Are the scent glands active from birth?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We've talked about how we can force them to be moved (the trailers) but just not up to the emotional stress of doing anything about it right now nor any more $$ on this. That will be our last resort. As I stated before, it's not the trailers that is the issue it is the people living in a few of them.


And not the landlord either I gather- but the difficulty in getting rid of a tenant. Laws bought in to protect tenants from unscrupulous landlords kicking them out for no reason have gone so far (here at least and it sounds like there) that it is now really hard for a landlord to get rid of an unscrupulous tenant.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, all this talk of skunks and snakes makes me glad we don't have such critters here. Can't imagine how stinky, skunks are as never seen one for real. Seen snakes though and don't like them at all, scary things.
> It's all chaotic round here today as the house is topsy Turvey in waiting for new carpet coming in a few hours. The guys will be here for next two days so I have some nice scones and cookies and the coffee machine at the ready to keep them going. Whenever we have people working on the house I always like to show appreciation and look after them with nice eats.
> Our winter is weird this year, wet and warmer than usual, in north island and cold and snow late in the South Island.


That will be exciting once the carpets are down. 2 days of chaos are worth it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!


Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:-
> 
> The 60th High School Reunion***
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No! That is so cruel of them to tell him he was on their trial and then rescind it! Not fair at all. I am so sorry Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy birthday Joyce*- [Flyty1n]


And from me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Any one else just start making something with an idea in your head but no plan as to how to finish it . I've knit the dress top which was supposed to be sleeveless but ended up with short sleeves ???? Don't know when that happened ????now I need to figure how to start the skirt part and what colours to use as I plan to do 5 layers in 5 colours . Think I'll stop for the night and start again tomorrow


I normally use a pattern- which I might change. I guess I did with the tea cosy- started with an idea and a few changes as I went but nothing like your changes.
But then I don't have that creative bent that you do. As Denise and I discussed to me knitting itself is not creative- it is skilful but not creative. Whereas those of you design as well are also creative. Even when I do something from scratch it is more my technical skills that enable me to do so. And no I am not knocking my own ability.
God created the world from nothing and while creative people don't quite do that they do come with a new idea rather than follow someone else.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


That really is unfair- they should have made it clear that it his position was not confirmed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:-
> 
> The 60th High School Reunion***
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :Love it...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That really is unfair- they should have made it clear that it his position was not confirmed.


Can't believe they can do that. Torture. You must both be going through a lot of emotions. Hugs and more hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That really is unfair- they should have made it clear that it his position was not confirmed.


It was confirmed . The top doctor himself offered him the place and gave him all the leaflets and told him that it would start in a couple of weeks . Then my son never heard anything back so today he phoned them and that's what they said ,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I usually have to stick to a pattern. Not a designer or modifier, except once in a while when I learn something new and add it to a border.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was confirmed . The top doctor himself offered him the place and gave him all the leaflets and told him that it would start in a couple of weeks . Then my son never heard anything back so today he phoned them and that's what they said ,


I would be sure and let his doctor know how they handled it. I imagine he would not be pleased. I also hope he would kick up a stink. So sorry to hear this and really heartless of them to put him (and you) through this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Flyty1n,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to YOU!!!!!!!

May it be a very special day of celebration.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, it will be worth it when done but I sure don't envy you having to move everything. Hope you can get some good rest tonight, just try to stay in one spot though if you are so sore that you wake yourself up turning over. 

Well, not long on here tonight. Awake too long now and just sitting here is painful. Hope I sleep better tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Because I was in Germany I am now getting ads in German. LOL. Someone is watching. Not up to date, but watching.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was confirmed . The top doctor himself offered him the place and gave him all the leaflets and told him that it would start in a couple of weeks . Then my son never heard anything back so today he phoned them and that's what they said ,


I hope that you son calls the top doctor and asks him to explain---it may not change anything, but at least the doctor has some ownership in causing you all this anguish as he should be!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan, it will be worth it when done but I sure don't envy you having to move everything. Hope you can get some good rest tonight, just try to stay in one spot though if you are so sore that you wake yourself up turning over.
> 
> Well, not long on here tonight. Awake too long now and just sitting here is painful. Hope I sleep better tonight.


Having gone through that for both the living/dining room and family room, I can tell you that it's well worth the disruption.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Good one Julie! I didn't see that coming.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, how heartbreaking. Praying he will get in second trial. Hugs. So hard to get hope built up and then torn away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Good one Julie! I didn't see that coming.


 :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Water jogged. So mad at myself. I can't seem to sleep well and end up going to sleep too late and awake too late to walk Maya. And I love our walks. But it is 111F here so if I don't wake early it is too hot to walk Maya.
Went to bank and set up auto payment for Frontier Communications bills. Honestly, they are impossible to deal with. Takes hours on phone and now they don't show payment of last months bill via check! Have proof bank cashed check and will deal with them tomorrow on that. Zzzzzzzish!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was offered two trials but they all said that he should take the London one as it was with the best doctor . The doctor on the second trial at Newcastle did say that if the first trial didn't work to give him a call so now he is going to call him in the morning but we are not hopeful that the place is still vacant . He has one more chemo and that's it , a trial place was his last chance


Prayers that he will be able to get into this second trial. How heart breaking for him.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


That's dreadful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Margaret skunks can spray from the time they are about 8 days old.

"Skunk scent comes from anal glands located inside the rectum at the base of the tail. All carnivores have anal scent glands, but they are extremely well-developed in skunks. Each of the two glands has a nipple associated with it, and skunks can aim the spray with highly coordinated muscle control. When a skunk is being chased by a predator but cannot see it, the spray is emitted as an atomized cloud that the pursuer must run through. This usually is enough to deter most predators. When the skunk has a target to focus on, the spray is emitted as a stream directed at the predator's face. Although accurate to about two metres (more than six feet), its total range is considerably farther.



darowil said:


> Are the scent glands active from birth?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is there any chance that whomever your son spoke with today is incorrect?



Swedenme said:


> It was confirmed . The top doctor himself offered him the place and gave him all the leaflets and told him that it would start in a couple of weeks . Then my son never heard anything back so today he phoned them and that's what they said ,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are the scent glands active from birth?


They sure can! 
Do you have foxes? The males mark their territory with a scent similar to but not as strong as skunk odor


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Because I was in Germany I am now getting ads in German. LOL. Someone is watching. Not up to date, but watching.


On the page where I mentioned being widowed, I got ads for dating sites! Uh, Nope!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Apparently the reason skunks get hit by cars is that they're not afraid. Their scent works on everything else...! I've never hit a skunk, thank goodness, but I can tell when there's one on the side of the road.

I've been working on fixing the numbers on the pattern and also knitting the second version of the latest idea. I'll make a couple of changes, I think, to improve the fit (I hope).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

temp was 92 degrees today and i think the humidity was just as high. i was out for a little - had no trouble breathing. it was good to get off the farm for a while. --- sam



pacer said:
 

> You must be feeling better today as you are in your teasing mode which we do enjoy. We had quite a bit of rain in the last 24 hours which we really did need. Most of the storms hit harder just north of us so I see how you missed them. I am hoping that the humidity level will be lower this week as well as the temperature.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think she has been on yet this week. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Has anyone heard how Liz's - budasha - eye treatment went for her?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

surgery - i thought she was just getting a shot in her eye. which is bad enough in my book. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> She said she has no pain but felt like she had a cinder in her eye. This was shortly after surgery. Her time on the computer is limited for a while.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you liz - i hope the shot puts everything right - i read about the shooting also and i wondered the same thing - when is it going to stop. --- sam



budasha said:


> Hi everyone. We just had a tremendous rain storm move through. Only lasted for about a half hour but sure drenched everything. Really needed the rain but a gentle one would have been nicer.
> 
> Haven't been on much since my eye treatment. Dr said I should stay away from reading for a few days. It wasn't as bad as I thought. Got a sedative then the doctor gave me freezing 4 times. The only thing I felt was a jolt at the very end and I jumped a little. He was concerned that he had hurt me which he hadn't. My eye felt gravelly for a few days but it's fine now. Thanks everyone for your concern.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great picture gwen - very cute. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Taking a break from cleaning. DH just came in from work; quit early saying it was just to hot to be out there. With the heat index it is 108 F. Below is a picture of the only thing our dogs do in such heat. Four of them here and the 5th taking a nap with DH. Think I'll go join them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely need to see it when it is finished - i know it will be perfect. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Any one else just start making something with an idea in your head but no plan as to how to finish it . I've knit the dress top which was supposed to be sleeveless but ended up with short sleeves ???? Don't know when that happened ????now I need to figure how to start the skirt part and what colours to use as I plan to do 5 layers in 5 colours . Think I'll stop for the night and start again tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is delightful - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Another from mjs:-
> 
> The 60th High School Reunion***


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am thinking i would raise a little hell over that one - why tell him yes and then tell him no. is this the left hand no knowing what the right hand is doing? i would be making some pnone calls. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

finally - i got a hair cut today. baseball interfere with my last appointment. it feels so good to have it all cut off - it was really getting long. it was nice getting out - i've been "on the farm" far too long. my own fault really - i could have the car during the day most anytime. just easier to stay home. think it is time for bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was confirmed . The top doctor himself offered him the place and gave him all the leaflets and told him that it would start in a couple of weeks . Then my son never heard anything back so today he phoned them and that's what they said ,


So they never even had the decency to contact him themselves?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Margaret skunks can spray from the time they are about 8 days old.
> 
> "Skunk scent comes from anal glands located inside the rectum at the base of the tail. All carnivores have anal scent glands, but they are extremely well-developed in skunks. Each of the two glands has a nipple associated with it, and skunks can aim the spray with highly coordinated muscle control. When a skunk is being chased by a predator but cannot see it, the spray is emitted as an atomized cloud that the pursuer must run through. This usually is enough to deter most predators. When the skunk has a target to focus on, the spray is emitted as a stream directed at the predator's face. Although accurate to about two metres (more than six feet), its total range is considerably farther.


Wow- thats fascinating.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They sure can!
> Do you have foxes? The males mark their territory with a scent similar to but not as strong as skunk odor


SOme as they have been introduced-but know nothing about them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Apparently the reason skunks get hit by cars is that they're not afraid. Their scent works on everything else...! I've never hit a skunk, thank goodness, but I can tell when there's one on the side of the road.
> 
> I've been working on fixing the numbers on the pattern and also knitting the second version of the latest idea. I'll make a couple of changes, I think, to improve the fit (I hope).


You mean the cars don't stop because of the smell?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


Oh Sonja, that is so cruel! I know you all must be so disappointed about this and I wish I had some words of comfort for you. {{{hugs}}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got my court summons cancelled again with very little fuss or wasted time . There is only one problem the system only allows a person to cancel the summons for 1 month . I think I had steam coming out of my ears when I heard that
> Apparently because there was a glitch in the system a lot of people ended up in the same situation as me and now they have a back log of these court summons problems to sort out along with other problems that arise . But they are hopeful that they will all be sorted in the next couple of weeks . Which I laughed at and told the young man I would see him same time next month . He told me to just give them a call easier than coming in , to which I laughed again and told him if I had called I would still be on hold in a queue


Good grief! Lets hope they get it sorted before the next month....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Hi everyone. We just had a tremendous rain storm move through. Only lasted for about a half hour but sure drenched everything. Really needed the rain but a gentle one would have been nicer.
> 
> Haven't been on much since my eye treatment. Dr said I should stay away from reading for a few days. It wasn't as bad as I thought. Got a sedative then the doctor gave me freezing 4 times. The only thing I felt was a jolt at the very end and I jumped a little. He was concerned that he had hurt me which he hadn't. My eye felt gravelly for a few days but it's fine now. Thanks everyone for your concern.
> 
> ...


I am so glad the treatment wasnt as bad as you thought. Good to hear from you. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So they never even had the decency to contact him themselves?


No , he rang them , then they got back to him last night , felt as if they had forgotten about him and then they were lying to him .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When will they ever learn! Imported species have wrecked havoc all over the world & many got there before people knew better. At the every least all should have to be neutered before import.
> Last night we had a terrible storm & since DH never closes his Truck windows I went out to do that, it was so black even with the light by the door , I closed one truck & went to go to DSs truck, tripped over something & suddenly I could smell skunk, ???? I must have startled one that was nearby. That is always my fear that I will trip over one in the dark. I didn't see anything & got out of there quickly.
> My friends ex came out if his laundromat & tripped over what he thought was a cat until it was much too late???? Needless to say, there were some clothes that were burned


Oh my! :sm06: Glad you werent hurt though. And I am again VERY glad we dont have skunks here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????winter? We call that shorts weather????


I know you do. I dont know how you cope.... I wear at least 3 layers in our Winter, I cant imagine how many I would need in your Winter. :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got to make a quick trip to the store; need to get a gallon of vinegar to use with some cleaning. Sending love and peace to everyone. This group has been so supportive and I thank you so much. I will try to put aside the problem with the neighbors for now as I need so peace and calm. Sending {{{{{hugs to everyone!}}}}} TTYL


(((hugs back)))


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Water jogged. So mad at myself. I can't seem to sleep well and end up going to sleep too late and awake too late to walk Maya. And I love our walks. But it is 111F here so if I don't wake early it is too hot to walk Maya.
> Went to bank and set up auto payment for Frontier Communications bills. Honestly, they are impossible to deal with. Takes hours on phone and now they don't show payment of last months bill via check! Have proof bank cashed check and will deal with them tomorrow on that. Zzzzzzzish!


Hope you can get it all settled. For some reason while we were away we got an email that our phone payment didn't go through. Tried doing it from there and they show a record that we tried. We are on auto-pay where they take it from the bank. Had to set it up again and now the auto-pay won't be in effect for a month so we have to pay it this month and by next month they should have it set up again. Puzzling as to what went wrong. Maybe it was the phone company and not us. Because it is different every month I couldn't set it up the way I do most bills that remain the same.

Sassafras, I'm amazed that 111f isn't too hot for you to be walking too. Maybe you just water jogged....a good way of getting movement in during the extreme heat. My goodness, if I just had one tiny bit of your commitment. I'm sure you know how to be careful in that heat since you live there. Hope the sleeping gets better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> On the page where I mentioned being widowed, I got ads for dating sites! Uh, Nope!


Oh NO!!!!!! That would be a sensitive area for sure and very upsetting for some.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> surgery - i thought she was just getting a shot in her eye. which is bad enough in my book. --- sam


Sorry, I used the wrong word. Just thinking "procedure" at the doctors and needing rest after.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> finally - i got a hair cut today. baseball interfere with my last appointment. it feels so good to have it all cut off - it was really getting long. it was nice getting out - i've been "on the farm" far too long. my own fault really - i could have the car during the day most anytime. just easier to stay home. think it is time for bed. --- sam


Glad you got out and feel better with your hair cut. It is nice to get out, I agree.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Taking a break from cleaning. DH just came in from work; quit early saying it was just to hot to be out there. With the heat index it is 108 F. Below is a picture of the only thing our dogs do in such heat. Four of them here and the 5th taking a nap with DH. Think I'll go join them.


Aaaww.... the heat makes everyone tired. LOL. Stay cool.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Any one else just start making something with an idea in your head but no plan as to how to finish it . I've knit the dress top which was supposed to be sleeveless but ended up with short sleeves ???? Don't know when that happened ????now I need to figure how to start the skirt part and what colours to use as I plan to do 5 layers in 5 colours . Think I'll stop for the night and start again tomorrow


Nope not me sorry. I need a written pattern for anything I make. You are amazing.... you are officially a designer in my opinion now. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


Oh Sonja.. no. Thats terrible. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It was confirmed . The top doctor himself offered him the place and gave him all the leaflets and told him that it would start in a couple of weeks . Then my son never heard anything back so today he phoned them and that's what they said ,


Could it be possible that the doctor doesnt realise that he has been taken off the trial?? Maybe another call stating that this doctor himself offered and confirmed a place?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know you do. I dont know how you cope.... I wear at least 3 layers in our Winter, I cant imagine how many I would need in your Winter. :sm17:


You'd be a round ball (and I wouldn't be much better). Usually 2 layers but do have 3 on now. Had the heater on but turned it off as I was uncomfortable in the heat. But might go on again soon- or I could go to bed and read as David is away and it is almost 9pm. Mind you it is no colder now than it was during the day. Maximum was 11.8 and it is now 11.2.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> You'd be a round ball (and I wouldn't be much better). Usually 2 layers but do have 3 on now. Had the heater on but turned it off as I was uncomfortable in the heat. But might go on again soon- or I could go to bed and read as David is away and it is almost 9pm. Mind you it is no colder now than it was during the day. Maximum was 11.8 and it is now 11.2.


 :sm24: Yep, you are right, I would be a round ball... LOL. And its pretty much he same here.... 10.8 today and 9.7 now at 9.30pm. I have got the heater on as this weatherboard house gets cold.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Yep, you are right, I would be a round ball... LOL. And its pretty much he same here.... 10.8 today and 9.7 now at 9.30pm. I have got the heater on as this weatherboard house gets cold.


Your usually a bit cooler than me- nice in summer but so good in winter. 
Geelong weren't too popular over her last weekend- one of the local teams went from 2nd to 5th spot because Geelong dared beat us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Your usually a bit cooler than me- nice in summer but so good in winter.
> Geelong weren't too popular over her last weekend- one of the local teams went from 2nd to 5th spot because Geelong dared beat us.


Ooops, yes I heard about that. Sorry. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ooops, yes I heard about that. Sorry. :sm19:


All your fault of course :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> All your fault of course :sm06:


Of course!! :sm17:

Change of subject.... I watched a movie last night at a friend's.... It was called Max. Very good movie, about a dog trained to be with the marines. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> finally - i got a hair cut today. baseball interfere with my last appointment. it feels so good to have it all cut off - it was really getting long. it was nice getting out - i've been "on the farm" far too long. my own fault really - i could have the car during the day most anytime. just easier to stay home. think it is time for bed. --- sam


Glad to hear you got out of the house for a while Sam. Does it feel cooler with a haircut


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oh Sonja, that is so cruel! I know you all must be so disappointed about this and I wish I had some words of comfort for you. {{{hugs}}}}


Thanks Kate . Haven't heard anything from son today , think they will be trying to get in to see his consultant


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> You mean the cars don't stop because of the smell?


 :sm04: Skunks have a lot of confidence, don't they? But that can be their downfall...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh NO!!!!!! That would be a sensitive area for sure and very upsetting for some.


I thought it funny, considering I've lived with Bub for quite some time now. Just because one isn't married doesn't mean one is "looking"!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible! I've told DH that I fear that they may shoot Sydney. They have posted a picture on fb holding sawed off shotguns, flashing a local gang sign, with the words "we are the east side killers" and also some really, really, really nasty things that I can not put here (sexual things). It has made me feel very distressed the past week knowing our area has degenerated into such depths of trashiness and anger. This area wasn't like this when DH was growing up here but the last 20+ years it has sunk so low. I have felt very low today and know it is in part to what I've had to deal with the past week. I'll perk back up but do miss having good neighbors.


Oh Gwen, this must be such a worry for you. Do you know if the police have seen their FB photos?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Morning, well another no walk day. Dang it.
Sam, glad you got off the farm. We are an isolated desert town and people here get the need to "get outta Dodge". Mostly we go for shopping or medical care. But there is also trips like I've been doing on Wednesdays. Just get in our gorgeous Sierra mountains. We are an hour and a half from the nearest mall.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Morning, well another no walk day. Dang it.
> Sam, glad you got off the farm. We are an isolated desert town and people here get the need to "get outta Dodge". Mostly we go for shopping or medical care. But there is also trips like I've been doing on Wednesdays. Just get in our gorgeous Sierra mountains. We are an hour and a half from the nearest mall.


Joy, I hope the fires aren't causing issues for you...terrible what we're seeing on the news. They're north of you, aren't they? Sorry you didn't get your walk.

Sam, I'm a serious homebody also. I'd be happy living in the country and "going to town" every couple of weeks! :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've read it in KP before, they call them that because having nothing else to wrap them in they use newspaper, like fish & chips in the UK. We don't get fish & chips like that here.


I remember years ago in Scarborough, a fish and chip  shop did serve theirs that way. They always tasted better than on a plate. :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up with all. Just skyped a bit with Hannah and she is now excited about getting home; says she doesn't miss Athens but does miss (stated in this order) the dogs, dad and me, and her boyfriend. LOL....love that the dogs came first! We are just imagining how Sydney is going to react when he first sees her. She wants us to video the reunion. Off to check out the digest, get dressed (slept in late today), and do a little bit of cleaning....always cleaning to do. Oh tonight I'm going to make a chicken, spinach & artichoke casserole. Found this recipe to try. If it turns out good I'll share it with ya'll. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all from a sunny but coldish South East Queensland. We have just had a winter heat wave with daytime temps at around 30C.
> 
> I have been missing as I have been busy and hope to catch up with all I missed. Julie, please let me know if I missed anything really major over last several weeks please.
> 
> ...


That is a very pretty sock.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Has anyone heard how Liz's - budasha - eye treatment went for her?


Thank you for asking. Everything was fine. I had a sedative before he did the procedure. He gave me freezing and I didn't feel a thing other than a slight jolt at the end. Had to be very careful for the next 3 days, no heavy lifting or exercise, no wind or smoky conditions and had to put drops in every 2 hours for the 3 days. The black spot has disappeared too. My next treatment will be the end of August.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Daralene I was thinking that she might be restricted from time on the computer. Hopefully she will be back soon


Thanks, Sonja, and everyone for your concern. I'm on now even though I'm trying to limit my use of the computer for a short while.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know you do. I dont know how you cope.... I wear at least 3 layers in our Winter, I cant imagine how many I would need in your Winter. :sm17:


I think it's just a matter of being prepared. Our houses are very well insulated, triple windows, forced air furnace...& we have down filled coats, felt boots... To wear outside. Our viehicles have block heaters, we plug them in in the really cold weather so the oil is warm enough to allow them to start. If we only had your clothing & houses, we would freeze too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thank you for asking. Everything was fine. I had a sedative before he did the procedure. He gave me freezing and I didn't feel a thing other than a slight jolt at the end. Had to be very careful for the next 3 days, no heavy lifting or exercise, no wind or smoky conditions and had to put drops in every 2 hours for the 3 days. The black spot has disappeared too. My next treatment will be the end of August.


It's great the black spot disappeared, hope it stays away. Not a very comfortable treatment but if it keeps your sight, it's worth the discomfort. Glad you are doing OK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Taking a break from cleaning. DH just came in from work; quit early saying it was just to hot to be out there. With the heat index it is 108 F. Below is a picture of the only thing our dogs do in such heat. Four of them here and the 5th taking a nap with DH. Think I'll go join them.


Don't overdo the cleaning in this heat, Gwen. Your fur babies and DH have the right idea. Hope you did join them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> On the page where I mentioned being widowed, I got ads for dating sites! Uh, Nope!


Good grief, that's pretty insensitive! Sure shows" big brother" is watching, wonder how that's done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


Oh, Sonja, that is such bad news. It boggles the mind to think they could do that to him.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great that you got off the farm & spiffed up, less hair should make it cooler for you too. I'm very much a home body, I sent so many years on the run for work that I'm quite content just to stay here.

Desert Joy, it's great you are able to stay so active, you must be in good shape to hike in the mountains, & water jogging so supposed to be very good for you too. I wish there was a pool closer to us, nearest is Lloydminster. There are lots of lakes but we can really only swim in them in July & August & sometimes they are cold then. Brightsand is suing fed so never warms up, people say the ice just sinks for a couple of months???? 

Well, must get my butt in gear. Need to pick vegetables & clean them to take to the reunion, or at least for us to eat on Wed & Thurs, as the food is provided for the rest of the weekend. DH cousins doesn't garden so is looking forward to a couple of feeds of fresh potatoes & whatever else I bring. I'm going to wait until the morning to put all the food in the camper, I guess I could plug it in & start the A/C, then I could load it.
I helped DH move some equipment down to the other hay field last night, 3 miles from the house, we got 4/10th of an inch f rain at the house night before last but obviously much more down there, when I stepped out of the truck the ground was squishy. DH was grumpy as that really decreased the value of the hay but it was sure good for the crops to get a drink.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Flyty1n,
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY to YOU!!!!!!!
> 
> May it be a very special day of celebration.


I second that. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up with all. Just skyped a bit with Hannah and she is now excited about getting home; says she doesn't miss Athens but does miss (stated in this order) the dogs, dad and me, and her boyfriend. LOL....love that the dogs came first! We are just imagining how Sydney is going to react when he first sees her. She wants us to video the reunion. Off to check out the digest, get dressed (slept in late today), and do a little bit of cleaning....always cleaning to do. Oh tonight I'm going to make a chicken, spinach & artichoke casserole. Found this recipe to try. If it turns out good I'll share it with ya'll. TTYL


Sounds good---I made a chicken rolled over spinach, ricotta cheese and cooked rice for our dinner last night. It was excellent, but just a little dry. I'm going to make a Greek lemon cream sauce (based on Greek lemon rice soup) to go with the left overs. Yummm.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, the Sand fire is south of us. Between where we live and L.A. There was a fire north of us by Mono Lake, but I'm pretty sure that is out. The two fires west of us are out. Welcome to California. We are either in drought, flood, fire or earthquake country.
Bonnie, you probably get as much exercise on your farm as I get. I am fortunate to have gym with pool within blocks. Today did one hour of gentle yoga.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I remember how dry it was going through, Joy. Arizona was greener than southern California! 

Gosh, seems Hannah just left and already time for her to come home. I'm sure everyone will be overjoyed to see her return, but what a fabulous experience for her.

Bonnie, hope DH's mood improves, but I can understand his frustration.

We rode out to the motorcycle breakfast and now work... Fundraiser tonight for one of the other groups, Guardians of the Children, I think. If it's hot, we'll take the car.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello all. Been missing for a few days. Lol.???? 

Sunday Gage and Greg and I went to a friends for supper. Was a great time and my cheeks hurt from laughing so hard. Our friends watched me make pom poms for my hats and we're so enthralled they had a go. Our friend Todd was over the moon at being able to make pom poms. I made 4 hats while we were there. So he made 3 of the pom poms for me. ????????????????

Yesterday was hot so I hid in the house. 

Today Gage and I had our eye appointment. I was wondering if the strokes had affected my eyes. He said no they were good. I not able to get new glasses til next year.????
Gage needs glasses for seeing the blackboard and ooccasionally to be worn while watching TV at night. He chose the frames and he looks great in them.

Have a headache now from all the light shining in my eyes at the appointment. Will go now and check in later.???? 

Happy you are back Heather ☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Nuts forgot to post the hats


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


Looks good!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Julie, we were very tired last night and another busy one today.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just made a Lemon Butter Cake. Can't remember if this was one of Sam's recipes or not. It was/is delicious. I just had to taste the crumb around the edge. Think DH will enjoy it. Off now to start the casserole. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sunday Gage and Greg and I went to a friends for supper. Was a great time and my cheeks hurt from laughing so hard. Our friends watched me make pom poms for my hats and we're so enthralled they had a go. Our friend Todd was over the moon at being able to make pom poms. I made 4 hats while we were there. So he made 3 of the pom poms for me. ????????????????


What's the saying, something like, "Many hands make fast work"?  Hats look great.

Carpet also looks fabulous, Fan! Enjoy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hello everyone, I've been MIA for a while. Just the usual - life got in the way. I've been managing to keep up to date on all your happenings fairly well thanks to the summaries every week. Thank you for that all you summary queens, I'd be lost without you. I've at last got a bit of down time and I'm once again at DDs house, house/dog/chicken sitting while they're away for 10 days. I'm pleased to report the house is still standing, the dogs are behaving themselves and the chickens are laying well! In fact I'm sure I'll be egg bound by the end of the week! It's been great to enjoy the beautiful weather we've been having recently and I'm spending most of my time outside reading. I'm beginning to feel severe withdrawal on the knitting front though. I'm one of those people who has to finish one project before starting another. So I finished a jacket for myself about a month ago and I've got nothing else started. I have downloaded a pattern for a lightweight sweater which someone posted on here a while ago (might have been Gwen) I have to go looking for some yarn for it and so far haven't had time. Happy Birthday to all those I have missed and love and hugs to all - I've missed you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds good---I made a chicken rolled over spinach, ricotta cheese and cooked rice for our dinner last night. It was excellent, but just a little dry. I'm going to make a Greek lemon cream sauce (based on Greek lemon rice soup) to go with the left overs. Yummm.


Sounds really good, now if I could just get DH to eat more chicken dishes????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hello everyone, I've been MIA for a while. Just the usual - life got in the way. I've been managing to keep up to date on all your happenings fairly well thanks to the summaries every week. Thank you for that all you summary queens, I'd be lost without you. I've at last got a bit of down time and I'm once again at DDs house, house/dog/chicken sitting while they're away for 10 days. I'm pleased to report the house is still standing, the dogs are behaving themselves and the chickens are laying well! In fact I'm sure I'll be egg bound by the end of the week! It's been great to enjoy the beautiful weather we've been having recently and I'm spending most of my time outside reading. I'm beginning to feel severe withdrawal on the knitting front though. I'm one of those people who has to finish one project before starting another. So I finished a jacket for myself about a month ago and I've got nothing else started. I have downloaded a pattern for a lightweight sweater which someone posted on here a while ago (might have been Gwen) I have to go looking for some yarn for it and so far haven't had time. Happy Birthday to all those I have missed and love and hugs to all - I've missed you.


Good to hear from you. Life really gets in the way sometimes. Did you post a photo of your jacket ? I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, the new carpet looks great, I'm sure you will love it once all th furniture is back where it belongs but what a big job.

Melody, cute hats.

Well, I'm just out of the shower, waiting for my hair to dry enough to go to town. I'm gradually getting organized .
I picked all the vegetables I'm taking except cucumbers & lettuce which I will do in the morning.
My friend & I decided to try some " gourmet potatoes" this year so I dug a hill of each, almost a 5 gallon pail from 3 hills. They are Linzer, the long banana type, Randy's golden gem & Purple magic which I know DH won't eat as they are purple inside. I will see what the rest of the family think, also, snap peas, carrots & 2 kinds if beans. I'm not sure where I'm going to put it all as I don't think it will all go in the camper fridge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


Very nice.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am thinking i would raise a little hell over that one - why tell him yes and then tell him no. is this the left hand no knowing what the right hand is doing? i would be making some pnone calls. --- sam


I think it is time for you to call and talk directly with the doctor who gave him all the information and said he could be in. Often the doctor doesn't know what the rest of the staff have done. It is surely worth a try Swedenme.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I think it is time for you to call and talk directly with the doctor who gave him all the information and said he could be in. Often the doctor doesn't know what the rest of the staff have done. It is surely worth a try Swedenme.


I would agree with that Joyce. Consultants are notorious at saying something to a patient and then not passing on that information to their secretary or others who need to know to implement that decision (ask me how I know)! Ring the consultant in London Sonja, if you can't speak to him talk to his secretary. It must be worth a try. Good luck x


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you everyone re carpet, it's a very tiring job putting everything back even though the guys moved it all Stu did the big wood cabinets in lounge room, and I had to get all the glassware, books etc put back and re make bed so lots to sort out.'
Bonnie those Veges look fantastic, love the purple ones, we have some small ones here which are purple, they're heritage Maori ones, which they named Peruperu, which possibly originated in Peru. They are really nice and nutty flavoured great with fresh butter, salt and pepper mmmmm!
Lovely hats and little sweaters too folks. Now onwards and upwards for another day of hard slog.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear from you. Life really gets in the way sometimes. Did you post a photo of your jacket ? I don't remember seeing it.


Hi Bonnie, no you didn't miss anything I haven't posted a photo of it, I haven't taken a picture yet but I'll try and rectify that soon. Love all your veggies they look delicious. I can't think that I've ever seen a purple potato here, do they have the same taste a white ones?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


It looks lovely. I hope you get to enjoy it for a long time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, how fun! Let us know how you liked them.
Mel, hats beautiful.
Angelam, I get twitchy if I don't have something on needles. May not even knit, but I know I've started a project.
Fan, really pretty carpet.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja I am so sorry I meant to comment earlier on your son's trial. My blood was boiling when I read that they said he was involved and now he is not. I would march right in and demand an explanation. I am so sorry your son has to go through this.????

Angelam so happy to see you again. I know what ya mean about life getting in the way. Glad you are back☺

Made the hat today and the Little Babbity by Marianna Mel. I jut need to add buttons and sleeves. Will be for my friends neighbor expecting a boy in September. Love all her patterns❤❤❤❤❤

Fan the carpeting looks great.????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your veggies look fabulous! Now if they won't fit inthe camper fridge my address is......LOL! I wish!  Such a wonderful thing having such a nice producing garden. I am officially envious!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, the new carpet looks great, I'm sure you will love it once all th furniture is back where it belongs but what a big job.
> 
> Melody, cute hats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So cute Melody! I just love all the baby hats and now sweater you make.

Fan really nice carpet. 


gagesmom said:


> Sonja I am so sorry I meant to comment earlier on your son's trial. My blood was boiling when I read that they said he was involved and now he is not. I would march right in and demand an explanation. I am so sorry your son has to go through this.????
> 
> Angelam so happy to see you again. I know what ya mean about life getting in the way. Glad you are back☺
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 26 July '16

I slept most of the day - need to quit staying up so late. It was a perfect day to sleep though - pleasant breeze coming through the house - snow white kitty was curled up on my shoulder. We both just slept and slept. I heard Avery several times come in to raid the popsicle bag - we are down to one bag - definitely need to visit wally world tomorrow. Can't run out of popsicles.

The boys spent most of the day in the neighbor's pond. It was a great way to keep cool. They were worn out late this afternoon. Even Bentley had a great time swimming with his life jacket on.

Somewhere is says that "man should not live by bread alone" but with recipes like this how can he not?

Knackebrot - German Crispy Bread

Ingredients:

Whole wheat flour - 1 cup
Sesame seeds - 2 tbsp
Milk - 1/2 cup
Salt - 1/2 tsp
Baking powder - 1 tsp
Butter - 1 tbs

Method:

Preheat the oven to 425 F (220 C).

1. Keep 1 tbsp of sesame seeds aside.

2. Mix and knead rest of the ingredients thoroughly, the dough will seem like it's a little dry, that's how it should be.

3. Spread and roll dough thinly (only about 1/8th of an inch thick) and cut into rectangles (about the size of graham crackers).

4. Spread sesame seeds evenly on top of dough, and roll with rolling pin again to make sure seeds stick to the dough.

5. Make holes evenly with a fork and transfer to a greased cookie sheet.

6. Bake for 20-25 minutes at 425 F (220 C).

7. When done, don't put bread in any closed container, or it will get soft!

My Comments: Next time I make this, I would like to add a few more seasonings for some extra flavor. Maybe a little lemon zest and carom seeds.

http://ambikaskitchen.com/?p=178

Schlotzsky's bread - No Knead Soft And Chewy Sourdough Bread

Makes 9 buns

Ingredients:

All-purpose flour/Bread flour (unbleached) - 2 1/4 to 2 1/2 cup
Active Dry Yeast - 2 1/4 tsp (1 packet)
Sugar - 1 Tbsp
Warm Water - 1/2 cup
Sour Yogurt (plain) - 1/2 cup
Milk - 1/4 cup
Baking Soda - 1/4 tsp
Warm water - 1 1/2 tsp
Salt - 3/4 tsp
Cornmeal/Semolina - 2 Tbsp

Method:

1. In a small bowl, stir together the yeast, 1/2 cup warm water and sugar, and stir to dissolve and let the mixture foam up.

2. In a large mixing bowl, mix the baking soda and 1 1/2 tsp warm water together and add in the yogurt, milk, salt and 1 cup of flour and mix well using a wooden spoon or the paddle attachment of your stand mixer.

3. Add in the yeast mixture and the remaining flour. Mix until everything comes together. The dough will be very very sticky.

Note: The author in the original recipe says the dough is almost batter like. I wanted to be able to shape my dough into sandwich buns, so I used up about 2 1/4 cups of flour. If you plan to bake this bread in a pie pan, use 2 to 2 1/4 cup of flour.

4. Apply some oil in your hands and gather the dough to form a ball, a very very soft dough ball. Place this in a greased vessel in a warm place and let rise until doubled, about 45 minutes to 1 hour.

Note: The original recipe calls for only one rise. Shaping the bread immediately after mixing also gives good results. But I experimented with one batch and let the dough rise first. Then make the buns and let rise gain. This method yielded incredibly soft and chewy bread. You can follow either method.

5. Once the dough has doubled, punch down the dough with oiled hands. Divide the dough into 9 portions and shape each portion into a ball. Oil your hands in between, as and when required. Line a baking sheet with aluminum foil or parchment paper and sprinkle with cornmeal or semolina. Place the dough balls on the baking sheet, at least 4-5 inches apart. Lightly flatten the dough balls and spray with non-stick spray (or apply some oil with a brush or your hands).

6. Cover loosely with plastic wrap and set aside to rise, until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

7. Preheat your oven to 375 F. Place a rack in the middle of the oven, or the top of the bread will get too brown.

8. Spray the top of the buns with non-stick spray again, or lightly apply some olive oil on the top surface.

9. Bake the bread in a preheated oven for 20 minutes. The top will be browned and the bottom will also start browning lightly.

Tip: If you are not sure if your bread is cooked underneath, remove the tray from the oven and turn the buns upside down. Return to the oven and bake for another 5 minutes. I have to do all this as the oven in my current apartment sucks! A regular oven will work just fine I guess.

http://ambikaskitchen.com/?p=4055

Whole Wheat Oats Potato Bread

Makes 2 loaves

Ingredients:
Whole wheat flour - 1 1/2 cups
Bread flour - 1 1/2 cups
Ground Rolled Oats - 1 1/2 cups(I used Quaker quick cooking oats)
Salt - 2 tsp
Sugar/Agave nectar - 1 tbsp
Active dry yeast - 2 1/4 tsp (1 package)
Potatoes - 2 medium (I used Russet)
Water - 1 1/2 cups (Reserve the potato water)

Method:

1. Cook the potatoes in about 2 1/2 cups of water until tender. Drain the potatoes and save the starchy water. Mash the potatoes with a fork.

2. Proof the yeast in 1/4 cup of warm water (I used reserved potato water) and 1 tbsp sugar/agave nectar.

3. Grind 1 1/2 cups of rolled oats in your blender/spice grinder. Mix it with the whole wheat and bread flours. Add a tsp of salt.

4. Add the mashed potatoes and yeast mixture into the flours. Add reserved potato water and knead until you can form a dough ball. The dough will be slightly sticky, it's OK.

5. Toss the dough ball in a tsp of oil in a bowl and cover with saran wrap. Let rise in a warm place until double.

6. Punch down the dough and divide it into two equal portions.

7. Form loaves and place it in two 8x4x2-1/2-inch loaf pans.

8. Cover with saran wrap/cloth and let rise until almost double. (I just sprinkled some Italian seasoning on the top).

9. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 375 F.

10. Bake the loaves for 30-35 mins or until it sounds hollow when tapped.

11. After 30-35 mins, remove the loaf carefully from the loaf pan and place the loaf directly on the oven rack and bake for 5 mins. (I had to do this as the bottom of the loaf was very soft even after the top was well browned).

http://ambikaskitchen.com/?p=93

Banana Orange Oats Bread

Ingredients:

Sugar - 1 1/4 cups
Canola oil - 1/4 cup
Eggs - 2 large
Bananas - 1 1/4 cups mashed/pureed
Orange juice - 3/4 cup
Orange zest - 1 tbsp
All-Purpose flour - 2 1/2 cups
Ground rolled Oats - 1/2 cup (I use the quick cooking oats, substitute with AP flour)
Pure Vanilla Extract - 1 tsp
Baking powder 1 1/2 tsp
Baking soda - 1 1/2 tsp
Salt - 1/2 tsp
Walnuts - 1 cup (optional, I didn't use this)

Method:

1. Preheat oven to 325 F.

2. In a mixing bowl, combine the sugar, oil and eggs; mix well. I use a hand mixer for this step and mix until the mixture is pale yellow in color.

3. Stir in pureed bananas, vanilla extract, orange zest and orange juice. Mix until combined.

4. In a separate bowl, sift together the dry ingredients.

5. Add dry ingredients to the banana mixture, beating just until moistened.

Tip: I like to use a whisk for this step and mix just until the dry ingredients blend into the wet. I have observed that if I use a hand held mixer for this step, the cake/bread turns out bulky and with large air holes.

6. Stir in walnuts. Pour into two greased 8-in. x 4-in. x 2-in. loaf pans.

7. Bake at 325 degrees F for 50-60 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.

8. Cool for 10 minutes; remove from pans to a wire rack to cool completely.

http://ambikaskitchen.com/?p=79

Seed and Nut Sandwich Bread BY HARPER

Grab a slice of this seed and nut bread to pair with your favorite sandwich fillings or as a side to a bowl of soup. It's nutty, chewy, and wonderful!

Yields 1
Total Time: 1 hr

Ingredients
1½ cup almond meal
6 tbsp sunflower seeds
6 tbsp pumpkin seeds
4 tbsp chia seeds
3 tbsp flax seeds
1/3 cup almonds
2 tbsp coconut flour
1 tsp baking soda
3 eggs
¾ cup almond milk
⅓ cup olive oil
1 tbsp honey
1 tbsp cider vinegar
½ teaspoon salt

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F.

2. Mix the pumpkin, sunflower, flax and chia seeds in a bowl, set aside 3 tablespoons.

3. Place the almonds in a food processor and pulse a few times.

4. Add the remaining seeds and pulse until coarsely ground.

5. Add the almond meal, coconut flour and baking soda and pulse until combined.

6. Add the eggs, almond milk, olive oil, honey, vinegar and ½ teaspoon of salt and process until well combined.

7. Allow the batter to rest for about 5 minutes to ensure the moisture is absorbed by the coconut flour.

8. Line an 8'' x 4'' loaf pan with parchment paper.

9. Pour the mixture into the pan and smooth it out with a spatula, then sprinkle with the reserved mixed seeds.

10. Bake for 45 - 50 minutes, or until the bread is golden-brown and a metal skewer or knife inserted in the center comes out clean.

11. Remove from the oven and let cool completely.

12. Remove the bread from pan.

13. Wrap the cooled bread in foil or plastic wrap, or place it in a plastic bag and store in refrigerator for up to 5 days.

http://paleogrubs.com/seed-and-nut-sandwich-bread

LEMON POPPYSEED ZUCCHINI BREAD BY TIFFANY

Super moist and flavorful lemon poppy seed zucchini bread with cream cheese glaze makes the perfect sweet treat for using up your summer zucchini.

Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Dessert / Baked Good
TOTAL TIME: 1 hour

Serves: one loaf - 8-10

INGREDIENTS

2¼ cups flour
1½ teaspoons baking powder
¾ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
2½ cups shredded zucchini
3 large eggs
1½ cups granulated sugar
½ cup oil
¼ cup butter, melted
1½ teaspoons vanilla
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
1½ teaspoons lemon zest
2 tablespoons poppy seeds

Glaze

1 ounce cream cheese, softened
2 tablespoons butter, melted
½ teaspoon vanilla
1 teaspoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
3 cups powdered sugar
6 tablespoons milk, or as needed

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees and grease a 9x5 inch loaf pan and set aside.

. In a medium bowl whisk together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt.

3. In a large bowl combine zucchini, eggs, sugar, oil, melted butter, and vanilla and mix well.

4. Stir in lemon juice, lemon zest, and poppy seeds.

5. Add dry ingredients to wet ingredients and mix until just combined.

6. Pour batter into prepared loaf pan.

7. Bake for 45-60 minutes until an inserted toothpick comes out clean (a few crumbs are okay but no wet batter).

8. Allow to cool on a wire cooling rack.

9. While bread is cooling, prepare the glaze by creaming together cream cheese, butter, vanilla, and lemon juice.

10. Add powdered sugar and mix until combined.

11. Add milk 2 tablespoons at a time, mixing after each addition, until glaze is a pourable consistency.

12. Drizzle glaze over bread.

13. Slice and serve or store in airtight container up to 5 days.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2016/07/lemon-poppyseed-zucchini-bread.html

I know it's been too not to run the oven - however . . . . . . .
Microwave Paleo Bread Louise Hendon

Total time: 5 mins
Author: Louise Hendon
Serves: 4 small round slices

Ingredients

⅓ cup (35 g) almond flour
½ teaspoon (2 g) baking powder
⅛ teaspoon (1 g) salt
1 egg, whisked
2 and ½ tablespoons (37 ml) ghee (or butter if you tolerate it, coconut oil, or olive oil), melted

Instructions

1. Grease a mug.

2. Mix together all the ingredients with a fork.

3. Pour mixture into mug.

4. Microwave for 90 seconds on high.

5. Cool for a few minutes.

6. Pop out of mug gently and slice.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 slice Calories: 132 Fat: 13 g Saturated fat: 5.25 g Trans fat: 0 g Carbohydrates: 2 g Sodium: 152 mg Fiber: 1 g Protein: 3.25 g Cholesterol: 66.25 mg

http://www.yummly.com/recipe/external/Microwave-Paleo-Bread-771456

Enjoy! Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The Chicken Spinach Artichoke recipe I made tonight can be found here
http://www.willcookforsmiles.com/2015/07/chicken-spinach-and-artichoke-pasta-casserole.html

The Lemon Butter cake recipe is here
http://12tomatoes.com/lemon-butter-cake/

Both turned out really well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely - it was really getting long - much prefer if shorter. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear you got out of the house for a while Sam. Does it feel cooler with a haircut


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really don't mind being at home - there is really nothing i want to do in town so why waste the gas. most of the time i am content as i am. --- sa


Sorlenna said:


> Joy, I hope the fires aren't causing issues for you...terrible what we're seeing on the news. They're north of you, aren't they? Sorry you didn't get your walk.
> 
> Sam, I'm a serious homebody also. I'd be happy living in the country and "going to town" every couple of weeks! :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know sand would burn. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, the Sand fire is south of us. Between where we live and L.A. There was a fire north of us by Mono Lake, but I'm pretty sure that is out. The two fires west of us are out. Welcome to California. We are either in drought, flood, fire or earthquake country.
> Bonnie, you probably get as much exercise on your farm as I get. I am fortunate to have gym with pool within blocks. Today did one hour of gentle yoga.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Bonnie, no you didn't miss anything I haven't posted a photo of it, I haven't taken a picture yet but I'll try and rectify that soon. Love all your veggies they look delicious. I can't think that I've ever seen a purple potato here, do they have the same taste a white ones?


I haven't eaten any yet but my friend says thy do. She has grown them other years & says they are nice in a roasted veggie mix or pretty in potatoe salad. I'm sure Delbert will turn his nose up????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja I am so sorry I meant to comment earlier on your son's trial. My blood was boiling when I read that they said he was involved and now he is not. I would march right in and demand an explanation. I am so sorry your son has to go through this.????
> 
> Angelam so happy to see you again. I know what ya mean about life getting in the way. Glad you are back☺
> 
> ...


Cue little set. She has great patterns


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your veggies look fabulous! Now if they won't fit inthe camper fridge my address is......LOL! I wish! Such a wonderful thing having such a nice producing garden. I am officially envious!


???????? wish I could share


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all the hats you have knitted - have you ever given them to anyone? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Oh Nuts forgot to post the hats


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks lovely. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> all the hats you have knitted - have you ever given them to anyone? --- sam


No not yet Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear form you angelam - sounds like you are keeping busy. i love fresh eggs - they look and taste so much better than store boughten. when you have time could we see the jacket you knitted - please. --- sam



angelam said:


> Hello everyone, I've been MIA for a while. Just the usual - life got in the way. I've been managing to keep up to date on all your happenings fairly well thanks to the summaries every week. Thank you for that all you summary queens, I'd be lost without you. I've at last got a bit of down time and I'm once again at DDs house, house/dog/chicken sitting while they're away for 10 days. I'm pleased to report the house is still standing, the dogs are behaving themselves and the chickens are laying well! In fact I'm sure I'll be egg bound by the end of the week! It's been great to enjoy the beautiful weather we've been having recently and I'm spending most of my time outside reading. I'm beginning to feel severe withdrawal on the knitting front though. I'm one of those people who has to finish one project before starting another. So I finished a jacket for myself about a month ago and I've got nothing else started. I have downloaded a pattern for a lightweight sweater which someone posted on here a while ago (might have been Gwen) I have to go looking for some yarn for it and so far haven't had time. Happy Birthday to all those I have missed and love and hugs to all - I've missed you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great recipes, I love lemon poppyseed so will try that one when I have zucchini


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do the purple potatoes taste like potatoes. would like to try them. --- sam

Note: see you answered this earlier. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, the new carpet looks great, I'm sure you will love it once all th furniture is back where it belongs but what a big job.
> 
> Melody, cute hats.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


Looks good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, the new carpet looks great, I'm sure you will love it once all th furniture is back where it belongs but what a big job.
> 
> Melody, cute hats.
> 
> ...


No wonder you aren't sure if it will all fit in the camper fridge- thats a lot of lovely looking vegies.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


Looks lovely!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hello everyone, I've been MIA for a while. Just the usual - life got in the way. I've been managing to keep up to date on all your happenings fairly well thanks to the summaries every week. Thank you for that all you summary queens, I'd be lost without you. I've at last got a bit of down time and I'm once again at DDs house, house/dog/chicken sitting while they're away for 10 days. I'm pleased to report the house is still standing, the dogs are behaving themselves and the chickens are laying well! In fact I'm sure I'll be egg bound by the end of the week! It's been great to enjoy the beautiful weather we've been having recently and I'm spending most of my time outside reading. I'm beginning to feel severe withdrawal on the knitting front though. I'm one of those people who has to finish one project before starting another. So I finished a jacket for myself about a month ago and I've got nothing else started. I have downloaded a pattern for a lightweight sweater which someone posted on here a while ago (might have been Gwen) I have to go looking for some yarn for it and so far haven't had time. Happy Birthday to all those I have missed and love and hugs to all - I've missed you.


Good to see you back.
I can't imagine only knitting one thing and then having to go for long becuase I can't get to buy yarn! Even here at Vicky's I have enough to keep me going. It would drive me mad not being to knit. Well I guess I would survive if I had to. Sure hope I'm not that addicted.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> i really don't mind being at home - there is really nothing i want to do in town so why waste the gas. most of the time i am content as i am. --- sa


I'm the same, I would stay at home 24/7 if it was possible. Many times when I have what I call a "Me, Me Day", I enjoy just siting on my b.. Looking out the window, knitting, reading a good book, browsing on the Internet, listening to the radio, oh I am quiet content. Not that I get many days like that anymore, but I do try, ha!
Have put 3 different items onto Kijijji, 1 sold in 1 hour, pretty happy with that. It was basically a brand new miter saw, my late husband used it one time to use for the crown mouldings he installed in our home in Wasaga Beach. So probably all in all about 30 min's of use. Happy it's gone as it was just using space up in the garage.

Wanting to sell all my outdoor furniture as it's becoming too heavy for me to lift around and store in the Winter.
If I'm lucky enough to sell these items I will just buy 2 bright yellow chairs to sit in to enjoy the summers.

Off to check my emails.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice.


What a beautiful assortment of veggies, Bonnie, the best hostess gift ever!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just don't tell him and see what happens. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I haven't eaten any yet but my friend says thy do. She has grown them other years & says they are nice in a roasted veggie mix or pretty in potatoe salad. I'm sure Delbert will turn his nose up????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> No not yet Sam.


I thought you were knitting all these little hats etc for a Hospital!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I'm the same, I would stay at home 24/7 if it was possible. Many times when I have what I call a "Me, Me Day", I enjoy just siting on my b.. Looking out the window, knitting, reading a good book, browsing on the Internet, listening to the radio, oh I am quiet content. Not that I get many days like that anymore, but I do try, ha!
> Have put 3 different items onto Kijijji, 1 sold in 1 hour, pretty happy with that. It was basically a brand new miter saw, my late husband used it one time to use for the crown mouldings he installed in our home in Wasaga Beach. So probably all in all about 30 min's of use. Happy it's gone as it was just using space up in the garage.
> 
> Wanting to sell all my outdoor furniture as it's becoming too heavy for me to lift around and store in the Winter.
> ...


That was good to sell one thing so quickly and get it out of the way.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like I've sold the deck furniture, will know for sure tomorrow around 4pm that's when they want to pick them up. Nothing's for sure until I have the cash in my hand, lol!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I thought you were knitting all these little hats etc for a Hospital!


Yes I was/am. Can honestly say I have been to busy and too lazy to get them dropped off????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, the Sand fire is named after Sand Canyon, near Aqua Dulce, Acton and L.A.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kiwifrau, glad you are selling items you don't want. 
Margaret, like you I probably could survive, sans knitting. But I'd be a royal P.I.A. I.e.snarky.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, the Sand fire is named after Sand Canyon, near Aqua Dulce, Acton and L.A.


Yes, fires get named for their areas, though I'm still not sure how we got Dog Head for one of ours.

Tired tonight, busy day. I'll sit & knit for a bit. We have thunder & lightning but no rain again so far.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Looks like I've sold the deck furniture, will know for sure tomorrow around 4pm that's when they want to pick them up. Nothing's for sure until I have the cash in my hand, lol!


Sounding hopeful though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Looks like I've sold the deck furniture, will know for sure tomorrow around 4pm that's when they want to pick them up. Nothing's for sure until I have the cash in my hand, lol!


You must be a good sales person!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all! Just popping in quickly as I need to get in the shower and wash my hair as DH & I are off out for brunch this morning as it's our 43rd wedding anniversary today....how can I be married that length of time when I'm only about 35 in my head?!! We'll go out for a meal tonight too, so a day of no cooking - yaaay! As Gwen says TTYL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Just popping in quickly as I need to get in the shower and wash my hair as DH & I are off out for brunch this morning as it's our 43rd wedding anniversary today....how can I be married that length of time when I'm only about 35 in my head?!! We'll go out for a meal tonight too, so a day of no cooking - yaaay! As Gwen says TTYL!


Happy anniversary Kate hope you and your husband have a perfect day ????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Kate hope you and your husband have a perfect day ????????


From me too!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> And is the weather or the cats the cause of the poor air quality in Sam's place currently?


Oh, poohey :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> And Happy Birthday from me too..... :sm11: :sm11:


Sorry I'm late, but am sending birthday wishes in any case, flytyin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You always do such an amazing job finding just the right birthday card!


Bonnie has beat me to it. You really do hit the mark every time Kate. Hope you are getting some energy back after the bug fight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Just popping in quickly as I need to get in the shower and wash my hair as DH & I are off out for brunch this morning as it's our 43rd wedding anniversary today....how can I be married that length of time when I'm only about 35 in my head?!! We'll go out for a meal tonight too, so a day of no cooking - yaaay! As Gwen says TTYL!


Happy Anniversary to you both- no cooking sounds the best for an anniversary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Just popping in quickly as I need to get in the shower and wash my hair as DH & I are off out for brunch this morning as it's our 43rd wedding anniversary today....how can I be married that length of time when I'm only about 35 in my head?!! We'll go out for a meal tonight too, so a day of no cooking - yaaay! As Gwen says TTYL!


Happy Anniversary!!!! Have a great time today!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Just popping in quickly as I need to get in the shower and wash my hair as DH & I are off out for brunch this morning as it's our 43rd wedding anniversary today....how can I be married that length of time when I'm only about 35 in my head?!! We'll go out for a meal tonight too, so a day of no cooking - yaaay! As Gwen says TTYL!


Congratulations Kate. Have a wonderful cooking free day!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's just a matter of being prepared. Our houses are very well insulated, triple windows, forced air furnace...& we have down filled coats, felt boots... To wear outside. Our viehicles have block heaters, we plug them in in the really cold weather so the oil is warm enough to allow them to start. If we only had your clothing & houses, we would freeze too.


 :sm24: I must admit I would like to experience the cold and snow that you have.... just for a couple of days though! See frozen rivers, build snowman take lots photos etc. Thats all though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


It looks very nice. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Hello everyone, I've been MIA for a while. Just the usual - life got in the way. I've been managing to keep up to date on all your happenings fairly well thanks to the summaries every week. Thank you for that all you summary queens, I'd be lost without you. I've at last got a bit of down time and I'm once again at DDs house, house/dog/chicken sitting while they're away for 10 days. I'm pleased to report the house is still standing, the dogs are behaving themselves and the chickens are laying well! In fact I'm sure I'll be egg bound by the end of the week! It's been great to enjoy the beautiful weather we've been having recently and I'm spending most of my time outside reading. I'm beginning to feel severe withdrawal on the knitting front though. I'm one of those people who has to finish one project before starting another. So I finished a jacket for myself about a month ago and I've got nothing else started. I have downloaded a pattern for a lightweight sweater which someone posted on here a while ago (might have been Gwen) I have to go looking for some yarn for it and so far haven't had time. Happy Birthday to all those I have missed and love and hugs to all - I've missed you.


Good to hear from you. It sounds like you are having a nice time house sitting. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, the new carpet looks great, I'm sure you will love it once all th furniture is back where it belongs but what a big job.
> 
> Melody, cute hats.
> 
> ...


Wow! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kiwifrau said:


> Looks like I've sold the deck furniture, will know for sure tomorrow around 4pm that's when they want to pick them up. Nothing's for sure until I have the cash in my hand, lol!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy anniversary Kate hope you and your husband have a perfect day ????????


Ditto.... Happy Anniversary. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.... Happy Anniversary. :sm11:


Just thought I would mention, Cathy, that you are not totally on your own, I am reading, but busy with the Guernsey sleeve!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just thought I would mention, Cathy, that you are not totally on your own, I am reading, but busy with the Guernsey sleeve!


Well hello there, I have company :sm11:

Hows things with you Julie. ? I am just lying on couch reading on here and FB. We actually had some sunshine today, not that I was able to be out in it much as I was at my volunteering.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Anniversary Kate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well hello there, I have company :sm11:
> 
> Hows things with you Julie. ? I am just lying on couch reading on here and FB. We actually had some sunshine today, not that I was able to be out in it much as I was at my volunteering.


Our weather was good today as well- managed to get the washing dry so now don't need to worry for a while. Just got back to my place, the 3 travellers have returned. Elizabeth behaved very well on the way home. Not all that keen to go to either of her grandmas (her other one picked them up and as I was at there place I had no intention of coming here without seeing them first. Left them trying to decide whether they could be bothered cooking or not.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Our weather was good today as well- managed to get the washing dry so now don't need to worry for a while. Just got back to my place, the 3 travellers have returned. Elizabeth behaved very well on the way home. Not all that keen to go to either of her grandmas (her other one picked them up and as I was at there place I had no intention of coming here without seeing them first. Left them trying to decide whether they could be bothered cooking or not.


Aaaw she is probably worn out. You will have heaps of fun when you see her next. Hows things going at your place? Is the garden surviving...?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've eaten purple potatoes and didn't notice any taste difference. Of course that could be just me.


thewren said:


> do the purple potatoes taste like potatoes. would like to try them. --- sam
> 
> Note: see you answered this earlier. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Kate! Hope your meals are wonderful. Wow! 43 years....DH and I married late so you are 20 years ahead of us (of course we both had previous marriages) but he was my first boyfriend in high school.



KateB said:


> Morning all! Just popping in quickly as I need to get in the shower and wash my hair as DH & I are off out for brunch this morning as it's our 43rd wedding anniversary today....how can I be married that length of time when I'm only about 35 in my head?!! We'll go out for a meal tonight too, so a day of no cooking - yaaay! As Gwen says TTYL!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm right there with you Cathy. Would love to experience it for a very short time but not consistently.


sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I must admit I would like to experience the cold and snow that you have.... just for a couple of days though! See frozen rivers, build snowman take lots photos etc. Thats all though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I took the dogs out this morning I notice someone has removed the stakes, rope, and signs DH had put up outside the fence but still our property. Sheeeesh....called DH and he said he would handle it when he got home. Guess we will be looking on the video feeds to see if it was caught on tape. If it was done at night in the dark doubt we will be able to see who did it though it is no question in my mind who did it. Will definitely let DH handle it; he said when he put it up that IF someone removed it and we could see who did it we would prosecute them. Just so tired of this SH**!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw she is probably worn out. You will have heaps of fun when you see her next. Hows things going at your place? Is the garden surviving...?


Not too much is- and some has been buried, dug up or trodden on. At least it is being watered well with all this rain! Though the area outside this room is still OK.
I can definitely see work going on outside now, progress each day right now- but still months away from being finished.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I took the dogs out this morning I notice someone has removed the stakes, rope, and signs DH had put up outside the fence but still our property. Sheeeesh....called DH and he said he would handle it when he got home. Guess we will be looking on the video feeds to see if it was caught on tape. If it was done at night in the dark doubt we will be able to see who did it though it is no question in my mind who did it. Will definitely let DH handle it; he said when he put it up that IF someone removed it and we could see who did it we would prosecute them. Just so tired of this SH**!


Make sure you take photos when you put them back up and again if they are taken down again. If anyone then tries to say you didn't put signs up you have some type of proof that you did- and why you don't now.
If you can catch them you really have to prosecute them- they can't be allowed to think they can go on like this. ANd keep their landlord informed as well- all the more fuel for him to be able to evict them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy anniversary, Kate and DH!

Oh, Gwen, it sounds like these people are pushing their luck...too bad the cameras don't have night vision like a critter cam or a motion activated flood light so the camera would catch them. I might be tempted to sit outside with a load of rock salt at this point...cannot abide thievery at all. I'm so sorry and hope the police can do something very soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello all. Been missing for a few days. Lol.????
> 
> Sunday Gage and Greg and I went to a friends for supper. Was a great time and my cheeks hurt from laughing so hard. Our friends watched me make pom poms for my hats and we're so enthralled they had a go. Our friend Todd was over the moon at being able to make pom poms. I made 4 hats while we were there. So he made 3 of the pom poms for me. ????????????????
> 
> ...


Great hats Mel. Glad that Gage was able to choose his own frames. I'm sure it made him feel grown up. Good news that your eyes are okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


Beautiful rug.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, the new carpet looks great, I'm sure you will love it once all th furniture is back where it belongs but what a big job.
> 
> Melody, cute hats.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's quite a haul. I thought the purple ones were eggplant. Are they the potatoes?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Happy Anniversary. Enjoy a wonderful day.
Gwen, so sorry you are still having trouble with trailer people. Praying your trouble stops.
I'm off to hike the first part of the trail to Mt. Whitney. We are hoping to get to the first lake. I'm praying I can make that as I know Jeanne could and I don't want to hold her back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 26 July '16
> 
> I slept most of the day - need to quit staying up so late. It was a perfect day to sleep though - pleasant breeze coming through the house - snow white kitty was curled up on my shoulder. We both just slept and slept. I heard Avery several times come in to raid the popsicle bag - we are down to one bag - definitely need to visit wally world tomorrow. Can't run out of popsicles.
> 
> ...


Bread recipes sound so good. I particularly like the zucchini one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! Just popping in quickly as I need to get in the shower and wash my hair as DH & I are off out for brunch this morning as it's our 43rd wedding anniversary today....how can I be married that length of time when I'm only about 35 in my head?!! We'll go out for a meal tonight too, so a day of no cooking - yaaay! As Gwen says TTYL!


Happy Anniversary, Kate. Hope you're enjoying this special day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You just gave me an idea....I can put solar operated flood lights back near the fence to that the area will be illuminated. The cameras do tape it 24/7 but when totally dark it is difficult to see everything past a certain point. I'll have to wait to go purchase some but will definitely do this next week or if DH gets paid Friday. And you are so right...they are pushing their luck.


Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary, Kate and DH!
> 
> Oh, Gwen, it sounds like these people are pushing their luck...too bad the cameras don't have night vision like a critter cam or a motion activated flood light so the camera would catch them. I might be tempted to sit outside with a load of rock salt at this point...cannot abide thievery at all. I'm so sorry and hope the police can do something very soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

have a great hike Joy. Of course you know to stay well hydrated. Enjoy nature!



sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Happy Anniversary. Enjoy a wonderful day.
> Gwen, so sorry you are still having trouble with trailer people. Praying your trouble stops.
> I'm off to hike the first part of the trail to Mt. Whitney. We are hoping to get to the first lake. I'm praying I can make that as I know Jeanne could and I don't want to hold her back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I took the dogs out this morning I notice someone has removed the stakes, rope, and signs DH had put up outside the fence but still our property. Sheeeesh....called DH and he said he would handle it when he got home. Guess we will be looking on the video feeds to see if it was caught on tape. If it was done at night in the dark doubt we will be able to see who did it though it is no question in my mind who did it. Will definitely let DH handle it; he said when he put it up that IF someone removed it and we could see who did it we would prosecute them. Just so tired of this SH**!


How frustrating this is for you. Sure hope the video shows the culprits.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You just gave me an idea....I can put solar operated flood lights back near the fence to that the area will be illuminated. The cameras do tape it 24/7 but when totally dark it is difficult to see everything past a certain point. I'll have to wait to go purchase some but will definitely do this next week or if DH gets paid Friday. And you are so right...they are pushing their luck.


Hope it works! Some years ago, someone was stealing gas out of my old truck when I had to park it on the street. Neighbor across from us put up a camera and golly, that stopped! I'm hoping the same for you (better they're carted off to jail, but the main thing is that you & yours stay safe).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, oh, oh....just talked with my cousin and I have to share what she told me (funny). She said I should pray for my neighbors and that what I should pray is that my neighbors will go to heaven...NOW! I am still chuckling over that one.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15 am here and I am caught up. 

Happy Anniversary Kate and Mr. Kate☺
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

Oh Gwen these ppl are really starting to burn my beans. I hope they are caught on tape and brought up on charges.

Lazy day here no appointments ☺
Will check in later.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, that's quite a haul. I thought the purple ones were eggplant. Are they the potatoes?


Yes, Purple magic potatoes. I'll let everyone know if they are good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You just gave me an idea....I can put solar operated flood lights back near the fence to that the area will be illuminated. The cameras do tape it 24/7 but when totally dark it is difficult to see everything past a certain point. I'll have to wait to go purchase some but will definitely do this next week or if DH gets paid Friday. And you are so right...they are pushing their luck.


It's like they are trying to torment you???? Do you or anyone you know have a game camera, they take photos in the dark & you might be more likely to get a photo if they think they can't be seen. I hope there is soon enough evidence to prosecute them for their BS


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, oh, oh....just talked with my cousin and I have to share what she told me (funny). She said I should pray for my neighbors and that what I should pray is that my neighbors will go to heaven...NOW! I am still chuckling over that one.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, hope you & Bill have a great anniversary. No cook sounds like a wonderful gift.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes. DH & I have been out and had brunch then we visited Portencross castle which is just down the coast a bit, and was very interesting. Wishing now I'd taken Hannah there as it was much better than I had thought it was going to be. We've booked our evening meal in a local restaurant, so still got that to look forward to.
Joy - Enjoy your hike.
Gwen - I hope you soon get those people evicted out of there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Gwen! ROTFL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I think it is time for you to call and talk directly with the doctor who gave him all the information and said he could be in. Often the doctor doesn't know what the rest of the staff have done. It is surely worth a try Swedenme.


Thank you Joyce and Chris , but the problem is that the doctor who offered him the place and all the information is the doctor who told him that now there wasn't a place . He has now said that if son gets a new scan and send it to him he will take a look and maybe offer him a place won't repeat what son now calls him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, the new carpet looks great, I'm sure you will love it once all th furniture is back where it belongs but what a big job.
> 
> Melody, cute hats.
> 
> ...


The vegetable s all look delicious Bonnie you really do have green fingers 
:sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


Carpets look great Fan are you walking round the house barefoot ????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Happy anniversary, Kate and DH!
> 
> Oh, Gwen, it sounds like these people are pushing their luck...too bad the cameras don't have night vision like a critter cam or a motion activated flood light so the camera would catch them. I might be tempted to sit outside with a load of rock salt at this point...cannot abide thievery at all. I'm so sorry and hope the police can do something very soon.


I am not so kind as you. I'd sit outside, after putting up the signs, with a double load of buckshot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I took the dogs out this morning I notice someone has removed the stakes, rope, and signs DH had put up outside the fence but still our property. Sheeeesh....called DH and he said he would handle it when he got home. Guess we will be looking on the video feeds to see if it was caught on tape. If it was done at night in the dark doubt we will be able to see who did it though it is no question in my mind who did it. Will definitely let DH handle it; he said when he put it up that IF someone removed it and we could see who did it we would prosecute them. Just so tired of this SH**!


Sorry you are going through this Gwen . Why can't people just leave other people to live in peace . It only takes a couple of idiots to ruin the neighbourhood . I'm with Joyce buckshot in their behinds might not be nice to do but it would be very satisfying hear them squeal


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: I must admit I would like to experience the cold and snow that you have.... just for a couple of days though! See frozen rivers, build snowman take lots photos etc. Thats all though.


What about the car sliding on the slippery roads and trying to walk on slippery sidewalks and skating.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So sweet. Just finished sewing on the buttons and sewing in the ends ☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well hello there, I have company :sm11:
> 
> Hows things with you Julie. ? I am just lying on couch reading on here and FB. We actually had some sunshine today, not that I was able to be out in it much as I was at my volunteering.


That sounds like a good way to spend the evening! We have had showers combined with sun- still milder than your weather has been. Still waiting to hear from Cardiology.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress on Gwen's Guernsey, I am working the first sleeve:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Carpets look great Fan are you walking round the house barefoot ????


Hi Sonja, we sure are walking around barefoot and sinking our toes into the lovely soft wool.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Gwen's Guernsey, I am working the first sleeve:


Julie it's looking fantastic, something Gwen will treasure, and help lift her spirits after all the neighbourly upsets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie it's looking fantastic, something Gwen will treasure, and help lift her spirits after all the neighbourly upsets.


Thanks Fan! I hope it can cheer her up- it must be so awful for them- like being on the receiving end of a vendetta.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Happy anniversary to Kate. 
Love all the yummy Veges Bonnie, those purple potatoes are so delicious looking.
Another busy day with the big install job, it was meant to be finished yesterday, but the young apprentice is sick with chest infection and the dust etc from working made it worse so he had to go to doctor. So the older guy will come today, finish the office and staircase and it will be finished.
It looks and feels wonderful and gives the house a whole new look. Now am thinking I might work on Stu, towards replacing the vertical blinds to a colour to match, the earthy shades we now have. In between all this going on, I'm working on a poncho which is coming along well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Gwen's Guernsey, I am working the first sleeve:


It's looking fantastic Julie , Gwen will love it .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's looking fantastic Julie , Gwen will love it .


Thank you Sonja! I sure hope she will like it once she sees it- not sure I have her dimensions exactly right. It would be absolutely my Karma that they will have the mildest winter for a hundred years - next winter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am feeling sick; emotionally sick. I went to courthouse to get a copy of our property flat. The one they gave me was from 1996. In looking at it we realized it was not the most current so called the surveyor that did the plat and they had the one from 2006. DH went out to their office to get a copy. This one was done because we had decided to honor a claim by the *former* owner of the trailer park that stated that DH's grandmother had exchanged 10 feet down the property line for having the driveway paved. We had found in one of DH's mother's diaries that this had indeed occurred. Since DH and his family had been long long time friends with this person we had agreed to let him have 15 ft. and he had to pay for the new survey. Stupid us never asked for a copy of the new survey as it was to be filed at the courthouse. The *@!!% "family friend" (who I by the way I always thought was shady and cheap) cheated us and had the line moved 25 ft.!!! Of course this was 16 years ago and and "family friend" is dead now. I swear I will never be trusting again. Anyway, DH talked to the surveyor and surveryor told DH how and wear to measure to find where the property pin/post should be and DH is outside doing this now. I also have checked and if once we establish the property line [*again* if they are still out of compliance with the city/county code on how far the trailers must be from from the property line I will be contacting community protection department and filing against them. I told DH he needed to be very careful outside as a group of the riff-raff are sitting out on their porch and he (DH) has to measure 25 ft from the corner of their trailer to find where to mark the corner post which means he must go up to the back of the trailer.

Oh one other mishap...we have 2 ac units on our house and the one for the bedrooms died yesterday. Just one more expense. Our heating/ac guy is suppose to be here within the hour to check it out. DH looked inside it and the fan blades have somehow been busted.

I think I am being tested. I keep repeating my mantra for today....Lord let my neighbors go to heaven NOW!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Julie....thank you for posting this picture. I needed something to make me smile and this certainly does. I am so in love with my guernsey. Thank you thank you thank you for doing this and for being such a good friend. Wish I could give you a big hug in person!



Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Gwen's Guernsey, I am working the first sleeve:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If that happens I will turn off all heat and wear it anyway! I just love it!



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sonja! I sure hope she will like it once she sees it- not sure I have her dimensions exactly right. It would be absolutely my Karma that they will have the mildest winter for a hundred years - next winter!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AC guy just here...the fan blades on the ac were broken (it's 23 years old). It will only be at most $100 and it may be Friday before fixed. Whew! I was so afraid it was going to mean a new unit.

Also just spoke to surveyor; DH was able to find the one pin/post but not the other and they are going to call back with a quote to come replace it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Julie....thank you for posting this picture. I needed something to make me smile and this certainly does. I am so in love with my guernsey. Thank you thank you thank you for doing this and for being such a good friend. Wish I could give you a big hug in person!


I am so Glad, Gwen- after this last little bombshell, you need all you can get.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If that happens I will turn off all heat and wear it anyway! I just love it!


That is what I have done lately, and barely taken off the Gansey!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I got my court summons cancelled again with very little fuss or wasted time . There is only one problem the system only allows a person to cancel the summons for 1 month . I think I had steam coming out of my ears when I heard that
> Apparently because there was a glitch in the system a lot of people ended up in the same situation as me and now they have a back log of these court summons problems to sort out along with other problems that arise . But they are hopeful that they will all be sorted in the next couple of weeks . Which I laughed at and told the young man I would see him same time next month . He told me to just give them a call easier than coming in , to which I laughed again and told him if I had called I would still be on hold in a queue


Oh dear, sadly you are probably correct and will be back to visit him next month, but at least you weren't the only one I guess.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen... I am sorry that you have to deal with such problems. You need some rainy days to keep those neighbors inside for a bit but that still hinders you as well.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Julie it's looking fantastic, something Gwen will treasure, and help lift her spirits after all the neighbourly upsets.


I agree. It is a beautiful color and such fine work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 27 July '16

Another warm day - 94° - bobby says the humidity is 41% - that's not too bad. There is a breeze which helps. Lovely having the door and windows open. Sadly there is no sign of rain which we really need.

For some reason the boys haven't been swimming today- hmmm - I wonder why. Maybe they are just spending a day inside.

Strawberry-Rhubarb Pudding Cake by Jennifer Pallian

The cake is wonderfully moist and tender. Mascarpone cheese added richness to mine, but you may substitute with cream cheese and it will work perfectly. I would even suggest you do use cream cheese instead, as mascarpone is expensive and you really won't be able to tell the difference.

6 Servings

Ingredients

4 cups (1 lb) chopped rhubarb (from about 5 medium stalks)
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 tbsp water
4 cups (1 lb) strawberries, hulled and quartered
1 3/4 cups flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 cup butter, softened
3/4 cup granulated sugar
2 eggs
1/2 cup cream cheese or mascarpone
2 tsp vanilla extract
3/4 cup milk
1 tbsp sugar, for sprinkling

Preparation

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Butter a baking dish (mine was an oval 10" x 8" x 2" 1.5 qt/1.4 L capacity, but you may use any dish that fits; the cooking time will vary so watch carefully).

3. In a large saucepan over medium heat, combine chopped rhubarb, water and sugar.

4. Cook 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until sugar is bubbling and rhubarb has softened slightly.

5. Stir in strawberries. Spread in buttered baking dish. Set aside.

6. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder, and salt. Set aside.

7. In the bowl of a standing mixer, beat together butter and sugar until light and fluffy, about 3 minutes.

8. Beat in eggs one at a time, beating 1 minute after each.

9. Beat in mascarpone and vanilla extract.

10. With mixer speed on low, add 1/3 of the flour mixture, beat to combine, then add 1/2 of the milk and beat again. Repeat, finishing with the flour mixture.

11. Spoon cake batter over top of strawberry-rhubarb mixture, smoothing surface with back of the spoon.

12. Sprinkle with 1 tablespoon of sugar, and bake 45-55 minutes, until golden brown and toothpick inserted in top inch of the centre comes out clean.

13. Serve warm or room temperature, with whipped cream or ice cream.
http://foodess.com/recipes/strawberry-rhubarb-pudding-cake/

Raspberry Patch Crumb Bars Recipe

To give these fresh, fruity bars even more crunch, add a sprinkling of nuts to the yummy crumb topping. Everyone will want to indulge. -Leanna M. Thorne, Lakewood, Colorado

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 65 min. + cooling
MAKES 36 servings

Ingredients

3 cups all-purpose flour
1-1/2 cups sugar, divided
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1 cup shortening
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1 teaspoon almond extract
1 tablespoon cornstarch
4 cups fresh or frozen raspberries

Nutritional Facts: 1 each: 131 calories, 6g fat (1g saturated fat),12mg cholesterol, 31mg sodium, 18g carbohydrate (9g sugars, 1g fiber), 2g protein

Directions

1. In a large bowl, combine the flour, 1 cup sugar, baking powder, salt and cinnamon. Cut in shortening until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir in eggs and extract. Press two-thirds of the mixture into a greased 13-in. x 9-in. baking dish.

2. In a large bowl, combine cornstarch and remaining sugar; add berries and gently toss. Spoon over crust. Sprinkle with remaining crumb mixture.

3. Bake at 375° for 35-45 minutes or until bubbly and golden brown. Cool on a wire rack. Cut into bars. Store in the refrigerator.

Editor's Note: If using frozen raspberries, do not thaw before tossing with cornstarch mixture.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/raspberry-patch-crumb-bars?pmcode=IPKDV07T&_cmp=RecipeOfTheDay&_ebid=RecipeOfTheDay7/24/2016&_mid=106651&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

Poppy Seed Chicken Bake

Serves 6 to 8

Ingredients

4 cups of chicken, cooked and chopped
1 cup sour cream
1 can (284 ml / 10 oz) condensed cream of chicken soup
3 teaspoons honey Dijon mustard
3/4 cup Gouda cheese, grated
1 1/2 cups of buttery round crackers, crushed
2 teaspoons poppy seeds
1/2 cup butter, melted

Directions

1. Place chopped chicken in the bottom of a greased 9 x 13" baking dish.

2. In a medium sized bowl stir together sour cream, condensed cream of chicken soup, honey Dijon mustard and pour over the chicken, covering the chicken evenly.

3. Sprinkle grated Gouda cheese on top.

4. In another bowl mix together crushed crackers, poppy seeds and melted butter. Sprinkle over the cheese layer.

5. Bake at 350º for 30 minutes or until the top is browned and you see the sauce is bubbly.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/07/poppy-seed-chicken-bake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Heidi said my yarn arrived so I can now begin on Max's blanket. He is going to be arriving 25 September which is Rachel's birthday. No labor for Rachel on this one - he will come C-Section.

I need to by a coddler. I have never heard of these before - definitely a must try. No doubt Amazon sells coddlers.

Perfect Coddled Egg BY CARLA LALLI MUSIC

Just when we thought there were no new ways to cook an egg, along come these adorable little vessels that yield soft-boiled meals in a cup.

MAKES 1

Ingredients

½ teaspoon unsalted butter
4 teaspoons heavy cream, divided
1 tablespoon finely chopped cooked ham
1 teaspoon thinly sliced chives
Kosher salt, freshly ground pepper
1 large egg
1 slice country-style bread, toasted, buttered

Special Equipment: A coddler

Preparation

1. Set coddler inside a medium saucepan and fill with water to come three-quarters up the side of the coddler. 2. Remove coddler and bring water to a gentle boil over medium heat. 

3. Meanwhile, butter coddler.

4. Pour in half of cream and add half of ham and chives; season with salt and pepper.

5. Add egg, then top with remaining cream, ham, and chives. Season with salt and pepper and seal closed.  

6. Place coddler in water and cook egg until whites are set but yolk is still runny, about 8 minutes. Serve with toast.

Nutritional Content: Calories (kcal) 270 - Fat (g) 15 - Saturated Fat (g) 7 - Cholesterol (mg) 220 - carbohydrates (g) 21 - Dietary Fiber (g) 1 - Total Sugars (g) 2 - Protein (g) 11 - Sodium (mg) 400

www.bonappetit.com/recipe/perfect-coddled-egg

And yet more eggs . . . . .

Eggs in a Nest

(This recipe makes dinner for a family of four, but can easily be cut in half.)

2 CUPS UNCOOKED BROWN RICE

1. Cook rice with 4 cups water in a covered pot while other ingredients are being prepared.

OLIVE OIL - A FEW TBSP
1 medium onion, chopped, and garlic to taste

2. Sauté onions and garlic in olive oil in a wide skillet until lightly golden.

CARROTS, CHOPPED
½ cup dried tomatoes

3. Add and sauté for a few more minutes, adding just enough water to rehydrate the tomatoes.

1 REALLY LARGE BUNCH OF CHARD, COARSELY CHOPPED

4. Mix with other vegetables and cover pan for a few minutes. Uncover, stir well, then use the back of a spoon to make depressions in the cooked leaves, circling the pan like numbers on a clock.

8 EGGS

5. Break an egg into each depression, being careful to keep yolks whole.

6. Cover pan again and allow eggs to poach for 3 to 5 minutes.

7. Remove from heat and serve over rice.

http://www.animalvegetablemiracle.com/recipes-spring-eggs-in-a-nest.htm

Hillbilly Pasta Bake

Get ready for a good ol' country casserole that'll fill the hungriest of bellies. Our Hillbilly Pasta Bake is a cinch to make and won't break the bank!

COOK TIME: 1 Hr
SERVES 8

What You'll Need:

1 pound ground beef
1 cup chopped onion
1 green bell pepper, chopped
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
2 (10-3/4-ounce) cans tomato soup
1 (8-1/2-ounce) can cream-style corn
1 (16-ounce) package processed cheese spread, cut into cubes
1 (16-ounce) package elbow macaroni, cooked according to package directions

What To Do:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Coat a casserole dish with cooking spray.

2. In a soup pot over medium-high heat, cook ground beef, onion, green pepper, salt, and pepper 6 to 8 minutes, or until beef is no longer pink.

3. Stir in remaining ingredients including macaroni; mix well.

4. Pour into prepared casserole dish and cover with foil.

5. Bake 45 minutes, then uncover and continue baking 10 minutes, or until bubbly and hot in center.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pastas/Hillbilly-Pasta-Bake/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mrfooddaily20160716

Ultimate Southwest Scrambled Eggs

Total time: 25 mins
Total Cost: $6.12
Cost Per Serving: $1.53
Serves: 4

Ingredients

8 large eggs $2.16
¼ cup milk $0.08
salt and pepper $0.05
1 Tbsp butter
15oz. can black beans $0.89
4oz. can diced green chiles $0.87
¼ cup taco sauce $0.48
4oz. pepper jack, shredded $1.00
2 green onions $0.17
1 small tomato $0.34

Instructions

1. Rinse the can of beans in a colander and let drain as you prepare the eggs.

2. In a large bowl, combine the eggs, milk, a pinch of salt, and pepper. Whisk until fairly smooth.

3. Heat a large skillet over medium-low heat. Once hot, add the butter and let it melt. Spread the butter over the surface of the skillet with a spatula.

4. Pour the whisked eggs into the skillet and gently fold them with the spatula as they begin to set. Avoid over stirring the eggs.

5. When the eggs are about 75% set (still soft, moist, and fluid around the edges), add the drained beans and chopped green chiles (no need to drain the chiles).

6. Gently fold the beans and chiles into the scrambled eggs.

7. Drizzle taco sauce over the eggs, then top with pepper jack.

8. Place a lid on the skillet and let it warm for about 5 more minutes, or until the eggs are fully set and the cheese on top is melted.

9. While the eggs are warming through, slice the green onions and dice the tomato.

10. Top the eggs with the fresh tomato and green onion just before serving.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2016/07/ultimate-southwest-scrambled-eggs/

KEY LIME SHORTBREAD FLUFF

Ingredients

Crust

1 cup flour
2 Tablespoons sugar
1/2 cup butter-melted
1/2 cup pecans or macadamia nuts -chopped very finely 
Cream Layer
8 oz. cream cheese- softened
1/2 cup powdered sugar
1 cup cool whip
1 teaspoon vanilla

Key Lime Pudding Layer

2 Tablespoon cornstarch
2/3 cup sugar
1/2 cup key lime juice
4 egg yolks-slightly beaten
4 Tablespoon butter
green food coloring-optional
1 teaspoon grated lime zest
1 1/2 cup cool whip

Topping

1 1/2 cup cool whip
Optional-Macadamia or pecan nuts-chopped or
Optional - Pecan crunch

Directions

1. Preheat the oven and spray a 11x7 baking dish with cooking spray.

2. In a medium bowl combine crust ingredients with a fork and press in baking dish, baking for 18 min. Let cool.

3. In mixing bowl, beat cream cheese, vanilla and powdered sugar until smooth.

4. Fold in the 1 cup cool whip and spread over cooled crust. Refrigerate.

5. In a medium saucepan stir the cornstarch and sugar together.

6. Add key lime juice, egg yolks and butter and cook over medium heat, stirring constantly until thickened.

7. Remove from heat, cover with plastic and refrigerate about an hour.

8. Remove pan and pudding mixture from refrigerator.

9. To pudding mixture, add a few drops of green food coloring and mix well, then stir in the lime zest.

10. Fold in 1 1/2 cups cool whip and spread over cream layer.

11. Spread last 1 1/2 cups of cool whip over pudding layer. Sprinkle with nuts or crunch and refrigerate for several hours or overnight.

PECAN CRUNCH

Ingredients

1/2 CUP BUTTER, SOFTENED
1 CUP ALL PURPOSE FLOUR
1/2 CUP CHOPPED PECANS
1/3 CUP BROWN SUGAR

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

2. Mix all the ingredients by hand and pour into an ungreased 13x9 glass baking dish.

3. Bake for 15 minutes until, edges start to turn golden brown.

4. Remove from oven, stir and spread out onto wax paper.

5. When cool, crumble any large pieces and store in an airtight container in the fridge until ready to assemble parfait. (The crunch can be made a day or two ahead of time)

http://livingoncloudandreanine.blogspot.com/2016/07/key-lime-shortbread-fluff.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FLGANNW+%28Living+on+Cloud+Nine%29

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy 43rd anniversary kate and dh - hope it turns out to be a special day for you. time flies when you are having fun. --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning all! Just popping in quickly as I need to get in the shower and wash my hair as DH & I are off out for brunch this morning as it's our 43rd wedding anniversary today....how can I be married that length of time when I'm only about 35 in my head?!! We'll go out for a meal tonight too, so a day of no cooking - yaaay! As Gwen says TTYL!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one tns. -- sam



TNS said:


> Oh, poohey :sm23:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce and Chris , but the problem is that the doctor who offered him the place and all the information is the doctor who told him that now there wasn't a place . He has now said that if son gets a new scan and send it to him he will take a look and maybe offer him a place won't repeat what son now calls him


Sounds like this doctor isn't very honest! Is it possible to get a place with the other doctor? Prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder how expensive infrared cameras are - they see in the dark. i hope you can see who did it. i think i would also call the police - they need to know what is going on - maybe they can patrol the area a little more. did you have your court appearance yet? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> When I took the dogs out this morning I notice someone has removed the stakes, rope, and signs DH had put up outside the fence but still our property. Sheeeesh....called DH and he said he would handle it when he got home. Guess we will be looking on the video feeds to see if it was caught on tape. If it was done at night in the dark doubt we will be able to see who did it though it is no question in my mind who did it. Will definitely let DH handle it; he said when he put it up that IF someone removed it and we could see who did it we would prosecute them. Just so tired of this SH**!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great work there, Julie. Gwen, please take care around these "people" . I had nightmare neighbour's from h...l once, so you have my sympathy. 
Coddled eggs may be new to some people, but my Mum had a coddler, don't know what happened to it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they sure didn't have many windows. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. DH & I have been out and had brunch then we visited Portencross castle which is just down the coast a bit, and was very interesting. Wishing now I'd taken Hannah there as it was much better than I had thought it was going to be. We've booked our evening meal in a local restaurant, so still got that to look forward to.
> Joy - Enjoy your hike.
> Gwen - I hope you soon get those people evicted out of there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mix some rock salt in with the buck shot - it adds to the experience. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> I am not so kind as you. I'd sit outside, after putting up the signs, with a double load of buckshot.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute melody --- sam



gagesmom said:


> So sweet. Just finished sewing on the buttons and sewing in the ends ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely julie - your stitches look so even - it's going to look great when finished. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:
 

> Progress on Gwen's Guernsey, I am working the first sleeve:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry for this new development gwen - is there no way that 25ft could be shortened? did the diary mention how many feet it was to be? i would prosecute them any way i can. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling sick; emotionally sick. I went to courthouse to get a copy of our property flat. The one they gave me was from 1996. In looking at it we realized it was not the most current so called the surveyor that did the plat and they had the one from 2006. DH went out to their office to get a copy. This one was done because we had decided to honor a claim by the *former* owner of the trailer park that stated that DH's grandmother had exchanged 10 feet down the property line for having the driveway paved. We had found in one of DH's mother's diaries that this had indeed occurred. Since DH and his family had been long long time friends with this person we had agreed to let him have 15 ft. and he had to pay for the new survey. Stupid us never asked for a copy of the new survey as it was to be filed at the courthouse. The *@!!% "family friend" (who I by the way I always thought was shady and cheap) cheated us and had the line moved 25 ft.!!! Of course this was 16 years ago and and "family friend" is dead now. I swear I will never be trusting again. Anyway, DH talked to the surveyor and surveryor told DH how and wear to measure to find where the property pin/post should be and DH is outside doing this now. I also have checked and if once we establish the property line [*again* if they are still out of compliance with the city/county code on how far the trailers must be from from the property line I will be contacting community protection department and filing against them. I told DH he needed to be very careful outside as a group of the riff-raff are sitting out on their porch and he (DH) has to measure 25 ft from the corner of their trailer to find where to mark the corner post which means he must go up to the back of the trailer.
> 
> Oh one other mishap...we have 2 ac units on our house and the one for the bedrooms died yesterday. Just one more expense. Our heating/ac guy is suppose to be here within the hour to check it out. DH looked inside it and the fan blades have somehow been busted.
> 
> I think I am being tested. I keep repeating my mantra for today....Lord let my neighbors go to heaven NOW!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I agree. It is a beautiful color and such fine work.


 :sm24: Thank you, Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great work there, Julie. Gwen, please take care around these "people" . I had nightmare neighbour's from h...l once, so you have my sympathy.
> Coddled eggs may be new to some people, but my Mum had a coddler, don't know what happened to it.


Thank you, Mary! I do agree, Gwen really needs to have caution.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely julie - your stitches look so even - it's going to look great when finished. --- sam


Thank you, Sam!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Sounds like this doctor isn't very honest! Is it possible to get a place with the other doctor? Prayers.


Thank you Joyce . Son had two offers for trial treatments and because he thought he had a place with this one he turned the other one down. That doctor did say that if he ever needed other treatment to call him and gave son his office number but that means he goes back on the waiting list and no one else is doing trial treatments


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Great work there, Julie. Gwen, please take care around these "people" . I had nightmare neighbour's from h...l once, so you have my sympathy.
> Coddled eggs may be new to some people, but my Mum had a coddler, don't know what happened to it.


Is a coddled egg the same as what here is called poached egg it sounds it by the way it's placed in water


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce . Son had two offers for trial treatments and because he thought he had a place with this one he turned the other one down. That doctor did say that if he ever needed other treatment to call him and gave son his office number but that means he goes back on the waiting list and no one else is doing trial treatments


It truly sucks. I do hope he will get some kind of help. I am sure he is less trusting of the first doctor at this point.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce . Son had two offers for trial treatments and because he thought he had a place with this one he turned the other one down. That doctor did say that if he ever needed other treatment to call him and gave son his office number but that means he goes back on the waiting list and no one else is doing trial treatments


It is a bit like a game of roulette- not fair to be playing games with your son.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Is a coddled egg the same as what here is called poached egg it sounds it by the way it's placed in water


I forget the difference, but there is something a little different when you coddle an egg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are very close at least. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Is a coddled egg the same as what here is called poached egg it sounds it by the way it's placed in water


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Court is Sept. 14th.
Surveyor will be coming in the morning (thank goodness DH will be here.)


thewren said:


> i wonder how expensive infrared cameras are - they see in the dark. i hope you can see who did it. i think i would also call the police - they need to know what is going on - maybe they can patrol the area a little more. did you have your court appearance yet? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The diary said 10 ft. Deceased neighbor had pitched a fit and wanted 15 ft so we had agreed to 15 ft. Not a damn thing we can do now since he is dead. So tired of all this.


thewren said:


> i'm so sorry for this new development gwen - is there no way that 25ft could be shortened? did the diary mention how many feet it was to be? i would prosecute them any way i can. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Our does see inthe dark to an extent but not one of those super expensive ones; only $250 so quality is a bit lacking and it is a distance.


Gweniepooh said:


> Court is Sept. 14th.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sam all those egg recipes are made for me with the surfeit of eggs I have at the moment. Thank you, I'll be trying some of them for sure.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie I think Gwens gansey looks fantastic. ???? I love the color as it shows all the beautiful details. 

Oh Gwen sending hugs to you and your family and Sydney too.

Made these this afternoon while watching Gage play Minecraft


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

THE HUMAN TOLL OF TERROR http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/07/27/world/human-toll-of-terror-attacks.html?emc=edit_ta_20160727&nlid=63832955&ref=cta&_r=0

i think you should read this. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the time you cook the egg i think is the difference. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I forget the difference, but there is something a little different when you coddle an egg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love eggs also - i have this fry pan that doesn't need any grease or anything. just throw in the eggs and cook. however - i usually throw in a half stick of butter to melt before i throw in the eggs and then just pour it over toast spread with mayo. think i will need to try a few other recipes. might be a reason to buy a microwave. --- sam



angelam said:


> Sam all those egg recipes are made for me with the surfeit of eggs I have at the moment. Thank you, I'll be trying some of them for sure.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Super egg recipes same, I have some fresh farm eggs which will go well that's for sure.
Just read the piece on world terror you posted, wow what an eye opener, sure is a very crazy world out there. Seeing all those faces of people killed is terribly sad.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oops Sam not same, silly spell check again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie I think Gwens gansey looks fantastic. ???? I love the color as it shows all the beautiful details.
> 
> Oh Gwen sending hugs to you and your family and Sydney too.
> 
> Made these this afternoon while watching Gage play Minecraft


Thank you very much, Mel!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The diary said 10 ft. Deceased neighbor had pitched a fit and wanted 15 ft so we had agreed to 15 ft. Not a damn thing we can do now since he is dead. So tired of all this.


If you have something agreeing to the 15 ft, then that should end the discussion and the surveyor will need to fix the official plat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the time you cook the egg i think is the difference. --- sam


Not sure- I've not had a chance to check Mrs Beeton!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{{EVERYONE}}}}} I'm putting Gwen and Sonja in the middle of this one! 

The Gansey is looking absolutely fab, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{{EVERYONE}}}}} I'm putting Gwen and Sonja in the middle of this one!
> 
> The Gansey is looking absolutely fab, Julie!


Thank you, Sorlenna


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Say, Gwen, something just occurred to me--now, I don't know the laws where you are, but since the guy with whom DH's mother made the original agreement is dead, and therefore cannot honor the agreement any longer, would it be possible for you to petition to have it voided, reverting the rules back to the way they were before this guy pulled his switcharoo? (I'm thinking the city/county might be almost as eager to get rid of this particular situation as you are...)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Say, Gwen, something just occurred to me--now, I don't know the laws where you are, but since the guy with whom DH's mother made the original agreement is dead, and therefore cannot honor the agreement any longer, would it be possible for you to petition to have it voided, reverting the rules back to the way they were before this guy pulled his switcharoo? (I'm thinking the city/county might be almost as eager to get rid of this particular situation as you are...)


Good suggestion. If nothing else the written agreement was only for 10 feet which would still make an impact.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

Just checking in before getting ready for some sleep.

We all are well and working steadily at Elm. Had a really good resources days on Saturday and Sunday. Unbelievable amounts of clothing donated and chosen by close to 6 or 7 hundred people over those two days. A live band played for 3 hours in high heat and humidity on Saturday and many agencies were present to offer their services in so many areas of need for those living around the site.

Our numbers are increasing daily for friends in need of food stuffs. We've been receiving many highly complimentary thanks for meals and today's hot meal and dessert were particularly well-received. The simple macaroni and ground beef with onions and the sweet potato pies that my head cook and I made were eaten with many smiles by the over 60 folks who joined us today.

One of our valuable WEP workers (who do required hours for their assistance benefits) has been MIA for two weeks, but Susan went personally to check on her today and found her safe but overwhelmed by something going on inside the family. She has proclaimed that she will be among us tomorrow--if only for her own sanity! We've all been worried sick over her absence and are truly relieved that she is safe.

Tim has taken to calling his mom ''Hambone'' today and then cracking up at the expression on her face. He is such a silly, sweet mess sometimes.

I am so looking forward to KAP and seeing you who are attending face-to-face again. I have missed you so much--and knitting too!!!

Many hugs, Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Hike wonderful. Met several people who hiked the whole John Muir Trail. I think it's 211 miles from Yosemite to Whitney Portal. Flowers blooming in seeps, sneeze weed, red minkey flower, Indian Paintbrush. Hiked 4 miles with 1,000 ft. elevation gain, and then of course, loss hiking back to start of trail. Three small puffy clouds to start but clouds don't like being alone so thunderstorm on way back. We just got sprinkled with big rain drops. Would not have wanted to be higher on trail.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Driving out of parking lot hiker asked for ride into alone Pine. Lovely man from Oakland who had spent 9 days hiking Sierras from west side to east. He was a Buddhist. Originally student of Trungpa Rinpoche, now, of course his son Sakyoung Rinpoche. He'd been to Tibet. Delightful meeting him. Jeanne, my fellow hiker is Buddhist too.
Will post pics probably tomorrow. Didn't take many. Busy breathing hiking up! And out hiking thunderstorm on hike back. Loved every minute of it. Even two stream crossings. One easy breezy, second one scared me but we made it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Was getting popcorn ready for our movie when I got a call. A fella I work with yrs ago at the gas station has passed away. He is only 42. He has has kidney issues his whole life and been on dialysis 3 days a week for as long as I have known him. Heartbreaking he never got a transplant. He had the greatest attitude about life and was a blast to be around. So saddened to know that I will never hear his laugh or see his brilliant smile again. R.I.P Billy????????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Was getting popcorn ready for our movie when I got a call. A fella I work with yrs ago at the gas station has passed away. He is only 42. He has has kidney issues his whole life and been on dialysis 3 days a week for as long as I have known him. Heartbreaking he never got a transplant. He had the greatest attitude about life and was a blast to be around. So saddened to know that I will never hear his laugh or see his brilliant smile again. R.I.P Billy????????


So sorry for the loss of your friend --- RIP.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry for your loss melody - sending you tons of soothing energy and lots of hugs. thinking of the good times will make it easier. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Was getting popcorn ready for our movie when I got a call. A fella I work with yrs ago at the gas station has passed away. He is only 42. He has has kidney issues his whole life and been on dialysis 3 days a week for as long as I have known him. Heartbreaking he never got a transplant. He had the greatest attitude about life and was a blast to be around. So saddened to know that I will never hear his laugh or see his brilliant smile again. R.I.P Billy????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

a couple pics
First one is shot of granite peak. Don't know which mountain, second is red monkey flower.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Jeannette ❤


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel,so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear of Billy's passing, Mel. Hugs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely shots of the mountain, Joy--glad you had an enjoyable day.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice recipes, Sam. I do egg in a cup, often. Another fast and yummy breakfast...microwave a cored small green pepper. Into pepper put cheese, chopped ham or bacon, if you choose, and a beaten egg, season to taste and microwave 1 -2 minutes.


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Sunday 24 July '16
> 
> Holy cow - I just realized that in two more months I am going to be 75. How did it get here so fast? My good friend Eddie turned 75 in January - he has not had much good to say about it. Lol
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad your eye is feeling better, Liz!


budasha said:


> Hi everyone. We just had a tremendous rain storm move through. Only lasted for about a half hour but sure drenched everything. Really needed the rain but a gentle one would have been nicer.
> 
> Haven't been on much since my eye treatment. Dr said I should stay away from reading for a few days. It wasn't as bad as I thought. Got a sedative then the doctor gave me freezing 4 times. The only thing I felt was a jolt at the very end and I jumped a little. He was concerned that he had hurt me which he hadn't. My eye felt gravelly for a few days but it's fine now. Thanks everyone for your concern.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What an adorable photo, Gwen! All lined up and sacked out...too cute!


Gweniepooh said:


> Taking a break from cleaning. DH just came in from work; quit early saying it was just to hot to be out there. With the heat index it is 108 F. Below is a picture of the only thing our dogs do in such heat. Four of them here and the 5th taking a nap with DH. Think I'll go join them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh Sonja, I am sorry. What an emotional roller coaster.


Swedenme said:


> Just had some bad news . Son had a phone call from the London hospital and now he is not on their trial as apparently it's full . How can they offer him a place and then tell him it's full


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty - love the color, Fan! Well worth all of your hard work!


Fan said:


> Hi all, well here's the results so far, a very busy day yesterday and had an early night.
> Feels so nice underfoot and very happy with it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie your harvest looks so lovely and delicious! What a great garden you must have! Thanks for the pics!


Bonnie7591 said:
 

> Fan, the new carpet looks great, I'm sure you will love it once all th furniture is back where it belongs but what a big job.
> 
> Melody, cute hats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Was getting popcorn ready for our movie when I got a call. A fella I work with yrs ago at the gas station has passed away. He is only 42. He has has kidney issues his whole life and been on dialysis 3 days a week for as long as I have known him. Heartbreaking he never got a transplant. He had the greatest attitude about life and was a blast to be around. So saddened to know that I will never hear his laugh or see his brilliant smile again. R.I.P Billy????????


Sorry to hear this Mel- he was very young to go- but kidneys are vital.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> a couple pics
> First one is shot of granite peak. Don't know which mountain, second is red monkey flower.


No wonder you love to hike up there!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

We had a thunderstorm tonight, the lightening show was awesome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> 
> Just checking in before getting ready for some sleep.
> 
> ...


So glad that the missing lady is well and ready to be back amongst you allike.
LOL!!! Hambone,that's too funny. ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Hike wonderful. Met several people who hiked the whole John Muir Trail. I think it's 211 miles from Yosemite to Whitney Portal. Flowers blooming in seeps, sneeze weed, red minkey flower, Indian Paintbrush. Hiked 4 miles with 1,000 ft. elevation gain, and then of course, loss hiking back to start of trail. Three small puffy clouds to start but clouds don't like being alone so thunderstorm on way back. We just got sprinkled with big rain drops. Would not have wanted to be higher on trail.


Wow, the altitude change would have killed me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Was getting popcorn ready for our movie when I got a call. A fella I work with yrs ago at the gas station has passed away. He is only 42. He has has kidney issues his whole life and been on dialysis 3 days a week for as long as I have known him. Heartbreaking he never got a transplant. He had the greatest attitude about life and was a blast to be around. So saddened to know that I will never hear his laugh or see his brilliant smile again. R.I.P Billy????????


So sorry Mel, that's way to young.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling sick; emotionally sick. I went to courthouse to get a copy of our property flat. The one they gave me was from 1996. In looking at it we realized it was not the most current so called the surveyor that did the plat and they had the one from 2006. DH went out to their office to get a copy. This one was done because we had decided to honor a claim by the *former* owner of the trailer park that stated that DH's grandmother had exchanged 10 feet down the property line for having the driveway paved. We had found in one of DH's mother's diaries that this had indeed occurred. Since DH and his family had been long long time friends with this person we had agreed to let him have 15 ft. and he had to pay for the new survey. Stupid us never asked for a copy of the new survey as it was to be filed at the courthouse. The *@!!% "family friend" (who I by the way I always thought was shady and cheap) cheated us and had the line moved 25 ft.!!! Of course this was 16 years ago and and "family friend" is dead now. I swear I will never be trusting again. Anyway, DH talked to the surveyor and surveryor told DH how and wear to measure to find where the property pin/post should be and DH is outside doing this now. I also have checked and if once we establish the property line [*again* if they are still out of compliance with the city/county code on how far the trailers must be from from the property line I will be contacting community protection department and filing against them. I told DH he needed to be very careful outside as a group of the riff-raff are sitting out on their porch and he (DH) has to measure 25 ft from the corner of their trailer to find where to mark the corner post which means he must go up to the back of the trailer.
> 
> Oh one other mishap...we have 2 ac units on our house and the one for the bedrooms died yesterday. Just one more expense. Our heating/ac guy is suppose to be here within the hour to check it out. DH looked inside it and the fan blades have somehow been busted.
> 
> I think I am being tested. I keep repeating my mantra for today....Lord let my neighbors go to heaven NOW!


Oh dear, what a mess, I certainly hope you all are able to get things settled amicably and with no more issues from the local guttersnipes or their families.
How in the world do air conditioning fans get broken, that's just weird beyond weird. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AC guy just here...the fan blades on the ac were broken (it's 23 years old). It will only be at most $100 and it may be Friday before fixed. Whew! I was so afraid it was going to mean a new unit.
> 
> Also just spoke to surveyor; DH was able to find the one pin/post but not the other and they are going to call back with a quote to come replace it.


So glad that it's not a major replacement, now hopefully the surveyor will be as easy and not too expensive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> happy 43rd anniversary kate and dh - hope it turns out to be a special day for you. time flies when you are having fun. --- sam


From me too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce and Chris , but the problem is that the doctor who offered him the place and all the information is the doctor who told him that now there wasn't a place . He has now said that if son gets a new scan and send it to him he will take a look and maybe offer him a place won't repeat what son now calls him


I can't blame your son, what a sucky thing for that doc to do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Gwen's Guernsey, I am working the first sleeve:


Just gorgeous.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good evening everyone, At last the big carpet renewal is finished and whole house feels so new and different.
Here's a pic of guest bedroom upstairs, I've bought new bedcovers which look quite tropical and bright up there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, the new carpet looks great, I'm sure you will love it once all th furniture is back where it belongs but what a big job.
> 
> Melody, cute hats.
> 
> ...


Looks fabulous, I love purple potatoes, I love the texture of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good evening everyone, At last the big carpet renewal is finished and whole house feels so new and different.
> Here's a pic of guest bedroom upstairs, I've bought new bedcovers which look quite tropical and bright up there.


Very nice. ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Kaye Jo, we are both really tired and sore after all the upheaval but very pleased with results.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo, we are both really tired and sore after all the upheaval but very pleased with results.


I can imagine, that's a lot of work, you'll sleep well hopefully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> AC guy just here...the fan blades on the ac were broken (it's 23 years old). It will only be at most $100 and it may be Friday before fixed. Whew! I was so afraid it was going to mean a new unit.
> 
> Also just spoke to surveyor; DH was able to find the one pin/post but not the other and they are going to call back with a quote to come replace it.


At least something is working out OK for you (not at all would have been better of course).


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You just gave me an idea....I can put solar operated flood lights back near the fence to that the area will be illuminated. The cameras do tape it 24/7 but when totally dark it is difficult to see everything past a certain point. I'll have to wait to go purchase some but will definitely do this next week or if DH gets paid Friday. And you are so right...they are pushing their luck.


I'm so sorry you are having this problem, not much fun :sm25: :sm25: We have a small camera which we use to check that our cats are coming in to feed each day if we are away. It's linked to the Internet so you can arrange for it to email you every time it detects movement, or watch live on your tablet or computer. It's called NetCam, and you do have to pay a little for the service after you buy the camera, but it might be worth considering as it swaps to infra red when it's dark. Not sure how good it will be on wide angle views, but it does easily show across a room.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Was getting popcorn ready for our movie when I got a call. A fella I work with yrs ago at the gas station has passed away. He is only 42. He has has kidney issues his whole life and been on dialysis 3 days a week for as long as I have known him. Heartbreaking he never got a transplant. He had the greatest attitude about life and was a blast to be around. So saddened to know that I will never hear his laugh or see his brilliant smile again. R.I.P Billy????????


Sorry for the loss of your friend Mel.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> mix some rock salt in with the buck shot - it adds to the experience. --- sam


Sam!!! How would you know that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good evening everyone, At last the big carpet renewal is finished and whole house feels so new and different.
> Here's a pic of guest bedroom upstairs, I've bought new bedcovers which look quite tropical and bright up there.


Looking good indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sam!!! How would you know that?


I almost asked the same question!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I forget the difference, but there is something a little different when you coddle an egg.


I thought coddled eggs were baked in a special little container, usually with added layers of flavourings and something moist such as sour cream or yoghurt, but not something I've done.

Love the Gwennie Guernsey- your heirloom pieces are so special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just gorgeous.


 :sm24: Thanks, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good evening everyone, At last the big carpet renewal is finished and whole house feels so new and different.
> Here's a pic of guest bedroom upstairs, I've bought new bedcovers which look quite tropical and bright up there.


It all looks really good, Fan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I thought coddled eggs were baked in a special little container, usually with added layers of flavourings and something moist such as sour cream or yoghurt, but not something I've done.
> 
> Love the Gwennie Guernsey- your heirloom pieces are so special.


I've only ever coddled an egg decades ago- forget how it is done.

But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your friend's death, Melody.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Ohio Joy so glad that the weekend was a success and your worker was found safe. Tim is quite the character. It is good to have him around to keep you smiling. We are looking forward to seeing you in two weeks as well. 

Sassafras123... Lovely pictures. I am glad you made it to the car before the storm got really bad. 

Mel... Sorry for the loss of a dear friend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I took the dogs out this morning I notice someone has removed the stakes, rope, and signs DH had put up outside the fence but still our property. Sheeeesh....called DH and he said he would handle it when he got home. Guess we will be looking on the video feeds to see if it was caught on tape. If it was done at night in the dark doubt we will be able to see who did it though it is no question in my mind who did it. Will definitely let DH handle it; he said when he put it up that IF someone removed it and we could see who did it we would prosecute them. Just so tired of this SH**!


Oh my goodness!! :sm14:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not too much is- and some has been buried, dug up or trodden on. At least it is being watered well with all this rain! Though the area outside this room is still OK.
> I can definitely see work going on outside now, progress each day right now- but still months away from being finished.


I am glad you can see progress. And at least some of the garden is surviving through the works.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce and Chris , but the problem is that the doctor who offered him the place and all the information is the doctor who told him that now there wasn't a place . He has now said that if son gets a new scan and send it to him he will take a look and maybe offer him a place won't repeat what son now calls him


So he "might" have a vacancy if son has another scan! Good heavens. Will your son give it a go?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> What about the car sliding on the slippery roads and trying to walk on slippery sidewalks and skating.


Oh no no... I dont want to drive in it! I would leave that to Bonnie the expert. :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So sweet. Just finished sewing on the buttons and sewing in the ends ☺


Very cute. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like a good way to spend the evening! We have had showers combined with sun- still milder than your weather has been. Still waiting to hear from Cardiology.


I hope you hear something soon. It was a bit milder here today but very very windy... again. Have been trying to avoid watching too much news, so many terrible things going on just everywhere lately. Makes me wonder what will things be like when our grandchildren are all grown up....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Julie it's looking fantastic, something Gwen will treasure, and help lift her spirits after all the neighbourly upsets.


Absolutely agree!

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Going to try your Sausage and little potatoes recipe tonight Sam - I'll let you know how it goes. I didn't have any Cajun seasoning so I threw in some paprika & some chilli powder instead.
Mel - Sorry to hear about the death of your friend.
Gwen - Really hope you can get this problem about the boundary line sorted out, and in your favour.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling sick; emotionally sick. I went to courthouse to get a copy of our property flat. The one they gave me was from 1996. In looking at it we realized it was not the most current so called the surveyor that did the plat and they had the one from 2006. DH went out to their office to get a copy. This one was done because we had decided to honor a claim by the *former* owner of the trailer park that stated that DH's grandmother had exchanged 10 feet down the property line for having the driveway paved. We had found in one of DH's mother's diaries that this had indeed occurred. Since DH and his family had been long long time friends with this person we had agreed to let him have 15 ft. and he had to pay for the new survey. Stupid us never asked for a copy of the new survey as it was to be filed at the courthouse. The *@!!% "family friend" (who I by the way I always thought was shady and cheap) cheated us and had the line moved 25 ft.!!! Of course this was 16 years ago and and "family friend" is dead now. I swear I will never be trusting again. Anyway, DH talked to the surveyor and surveryor told DH how and wear to measure to find where the property pin/post should be and DH is outside doing this now. I also have checked and if once we establish the property line [*again* if they are still out of compliance with the city/county code on how far the trailers must be from from the property line I will be contacting community protection department and filing against them. I told DH he needed to be very careful outside as a group of the riff-raff are sitting out on their porch and he (DH) has to measure 25 ft from the corner of their trailer to find where to mark the corner post which means he must go up to the back of the trailer.
> 
> Oh Gwen. Big big hugs. Try and stay strong and calm, think happy things. I hope it all sorts out soon and then is all behind you.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Gwen's Guernsey, I am working the first sleeve:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I suspect Gwen will wear it no matter what the weather, Julie!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sonja! I sure hope she will like it once she sees it- not sure I have her dimensions exactly right. It would be absolutely my Karma that they will have the mildest winter for a hundred years - next winter!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, so sorry for all this emotional trauma for you. I am praying for a peaceful resolution for you. Hugs!


Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling sick; emotionally sick. I went to courthouse to get a copy of our property flat. The one they gave me was from 1996. In looking at it we realized it was not the most current so called the surveyor that did the plat and they had the one from 2006. DH went out to their office to get a copy. This one was done because we had decided to honor a claim by the *former* owner of the trailer park that stated that DH's grandmother had exchanged 10 feet down the property line for having the driveway paved. We had found in one of DH's mother's diaries that this had indeed occurred. Since DH and his family had been long long time friends with this person we had agreed to let him have 15 ft. and he had to pay for the new survey. Stupid us never asked for a copy of the new survey as it was to be filed at the courthouse. The *@!!% "family friend" (who I by the way I always thought was shady and cheap) cheated us and had the line moved 25 ft.!!! Of course this was 16 years ago and and "family friend" is dead now. I swear I will never be trusting again. Anyway, DH talked to the surveyor and surveryor told DH how and wear to measure to find where the property pin/post should be and DH is outside doing this now. I also have checked and if once we establish the property line [*again* if they are still out of compliance with the city/county code on how far the trailers must be from from the property line I will be contacting community protection department and filing against them. I told DH he needed to be very careful outside as a group of the riff-raff are sitting out on their porch and he (DH) has to measure 25 ft from the corner of their trailer to find where to mark the corner post which means he must go up to the back of the trailer.
> 
> Oh one other mishap...we have 2 ac units on our house and the one for the bedrooms died yesterday. Just one more expense. Our heating/ac guy is suppose to be here within the hour to check it out. DH looked inside it and the fan blades have somehow been busted.
> 
> I think I am being tested. I keep repeating my mantra for today....Lord let my neighbors go to heaven NOW!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your hikes always sound so awesome, Joy! Do you have a device that tells you altitude?


sassafras123 said:


> Driving out of parking lot hiker asked for ride into alone Pine. Lovely man from Oakland who had spent 9 days hiking Sierras from west side to east. He was a Buddhist. Originally student of Trungpa Rinpoche, now, of course his son Sakyoung Rinpoche. He'd been to Tibet. Delightful meeting him. Jeanne, my fellow hiker is Buddhist too.
> Will post pics probably tomorrow. Didn't take many. Busy breathing hiking up! And out hiking thunderstorm on hike back. Loved every minute of it. Even two stream crossings. One easy breezy, second one scared me but we made it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My condolences, too. Hugs.


RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry for the loss of your friend --- RIP.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry for the loss of your friend --- RIP.


RE Melody...... from me too. Hugs


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely shots of the mountain, Joy--glad you had an enjoyable day.


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Was getting popcorn ready for our movie when I got a call. A fella I work with yrs ago at the gas station has passed away. He is only 42. He has has kidney issues his whole life and been on dialysis 3 days a week for as long as I have known him. Heartbreaking he never got a transplant. He had the greatest attitude about life and was a blast to be around. So saddened to know that I will never hear his laugh or see his brilliant smile again. R.I.P Billy????????


How sad. So sorry to hear this. Sounds like he was a wonderful person. I'm sure he will be missed by all who knew him.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


That is a wonderful photo. What a great experience for your daughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


What a great photo.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for all the good wishes. DH & I have been out and had brunch then we visited Portencross castle which is just down the coast a bit, and was very interesting. Wishing now I'd taken Hannah there as it was much better than I had thought it was going to be. We've booked our evening meal in a local restaurant, so still got that to look forward to.
> Joy - Enjoy your hike.
> Gwen - I hope you soon get those people evicted out of there.


Hope your anniversary was wonderful. What a great place to go and celebrate. My goodness, in 7 years it will be 50 yrs. of marriage to celebrate and you are still so young.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you hear something soon. It was a bit milder here today but very very windy... again. Have been trying to avoid watching too much news, so many terrible things going on just everywhere lately. Makes me wonder what will things be like when our grandchildren are all grown up....


Still nothing- each day we have a mail delivery I hope to hear- no luck so far. So much murder and mayhem, one does wonder what the 22nd century will bring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely agree!
> 
> :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I suspect Gwen will wear it no matter what the weather, Julie!!


Colder would be more comfortable for her, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


Lovely- I wonder if it's a good goat for the fibre?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We had a thunderstorm tonight, the lightening show was awesome.


Spectacular!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good evening everyone, At last the big carpet renewal is finished and whole house feels so new and different.
> Here's a pic of guest bedroom upstairs, I've bought new bedcovers which look quite tropical and bright up there.


Very nice - looks like a cozy nook.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


That is a really cool photo. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still nothing- each day we have a mail delivery I hope to hear- no luck so far. So much murder and mayhem, one does wonder what the 22nd century will bring.


Sorry things are taking so long. Just hoping things check out better with your heart.

Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, sorry the problems have not stopped. So frustrating but I do like your prayer. LOL. Hope that AC gets fixed sooner than later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, the gansey is gorgeous. Nice that you were able to make Gwen smile! Such beautiful knitting by a very talented knitter.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Gwen's Guernsey, I am working the first sleeve:


Can't believe how fast you are doing this. It's looking great.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am feeling sick; emotionally sick. I went to courthouse to get a copy of our property flat. The one they gave me was from 1996. In looking at it we realized it was not the most current so called the surveyor that did the plat and they had the one from 2006. DH went out to their office to get a copy. This one was done because we had decided to honor a claim by the *former* owner of the trailer park that stated that DH's grandmother had exchanged 10 feet down the property line for having the driveway paved. We had found in one of DH's mother's diaries that this had indeed occurred. Since DH and his family had been long long time friends with this person we had agreed to let him have 15 ft. and he had to pay for the new survey. Stupid us never asked for a copy of the new survey as it was to be filed at the courthouse. The *@!!% "family friend" (who I by the way I always thought was shady and cheap) cheated us and had the line moved 25 ft.!!! Of course this was 16 years ago and and "family friend" is dead now. I swear I will never be trusting again. Anyway, DH talked to the surveyor and surveryor told DH how and wear to measure to find where the property pin/post should be and DH is outside doing this now. I also have checked and if once we establish the property line [*again* if they are still out of compliance with the city/county code on how far the trailers must be from from the property line I will be contacting community protection department and filing against them. I told DH he needed to be very careful outside as a group of the riff-raff are sitting out on their porch and he (DH) has to measure 25 ft from the corner of their trailer to find where to mark the corner post which means he must go up to the back of the trailer.
> 
> Oh one other mishap...we have 2 ac units on our house and the one for the bedrooms died yesterday. Just one more expense. Our heating/ac guy is suppose to be here within the hour to check it out. DH looked inside it and the fan blades have somehow been busted.
> 
> I think I am being tested. I keep repeating my mantra for today....Lord let my neighbors go to heaven NOW!


How sad that we can't trust anyone these days. Gwen, I will repeat your mantra. Hope it helps.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Our does see inthe dark to an extent but not one of those super expensive ones; only $250 so quality is a bit lacking and it is a distance.


Did you check into the motion sensor lights? That should deter anyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Was getting popcorn ready for our movie when I got a call. A fella I work with yrs ago at the gas station has passed away. He is only 42. He has has kidney issues his whole life and been on dialysis 3 days a week for as long as I have known him. Heartbreaking he never got a transplant. He had the greatest attitude about life and was a blast to be around. So saddened to know that I will never hear his laugh or see his brilliant smile again. R.I.P Billy????????


Sorry for the loss of your friend, Mel.. Such a young age to leave this world.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> a couple pics
> First one is shot of granite peak. Don't know which mountain, second is red monkey flower.


Beautiful. I'm feeling rather down today. It's our long weekend and everyone is getting ready to go away, except me. Brings back memories of times when DH and I used to get in the car and just head off anywhere. Just feeling sorry for myself. :sm13: Sorry guys.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Glad your eye is feeling better, Liz!


Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good evening everyone, At last the big carpet renewal is finished and whole house feels so new and different.
> Here's a pic of guest bedroom upstairs, I've bought new bedcovers which look quite tropical and bright up there.


Looks lovely, Fan. Any guest will feel welcome in that room.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


Looks like she took this photo on top of a very high hill :sm02:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm reading from back to front now and Gwen it sounds like you certainly have some neighbor problems. I hope they can be resolved. They sure ca be bad I know.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Budasha My Mom had Macular degeneration and it sure isn't easy to deal with I'm glad your procedure went well, I'm sure it will help.
Gagesmom I'm sorry about your friend I'm sure the memories of his wonderful outlook on life will help you. sad he was so young


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Don't be sorry I know everyone agrees that's one of things we're all here for. 


budasha said:


> Beautiful. I'm feeling rather down today. It's our long weekend and everyone is getting ready to go away, except me. Brings back memories of times when DH and I used to get in the car and just head off anywhere. Just feeling sorry for myself. :sm13: Sorry guys.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a beautiful picture and a beautiful goat!


oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Joy, I'm glad your MIA WEP was located and is fine. I know being overwhelmed does tend to bring us to a standstill sometimes. Tim sounds so funny! I'm looking forward to KAP!


jheiens said:


> Hi, everyone!
> Just checking in before getting ready for some sleep.
> 
> We all are well and working steadily at Elm. Had a really good resources days on Saturday and Sunday. Unbelievable amounts of clothing donated and chosen by close to 6 or 7 hundred people over those two days. A live band played for 3 hours in high heat and humidity on Saturday and many agencies were present to offer their services in so many areas of need for those living around the site.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've heard of the John Muir trail it sounds like it's beautiful! I would so like to hike one of those trails! Right now I'm settling for some park trails around here which are also very nice. I think my dog thinks he has enough evergy to hike that whole trail! It's so nice you get to walk them with your dog.


sassafras123 said:


> Hike wonderful. Met several people who hiked the whole John Muir Trail. I think it's 211 miles from Yosemite to Whitney Portal. Flowers blooming in seeps, sneeze weed, red minkey flower, Indian Paintbrush. Hiked 4 miles with 1,000 ft. elevation gain, and then of course, loss hiking back to start of trail. Three small puffy clouds to start but clouds don't like being alone so thunderstorm on way back. We just got sprinkled with big rain drops. Would not have wanted to be higher on trail.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Don't be sorry I know everyone agrees that's one of things we're all here for.


Thanks. My problems are minor compared to others.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

sam these recipes sound so good! I want to try the Southwest eggs and the key lime dessert!


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 27 July '16
> 
> Another warm day - 94° - bobby says the humidity is 41% - that's not too bad. There is a breeze which helps. Lovely having the door and windows open. Sadly there is no sign of rain which we really need.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for all your kind/sweet remarks. I am relieved to know that he is free off the dialysis and is another angel watching over us. 

Kaye great shots from the storm. ????

Love the hiking shots Sassafras????

Fan the carpet and new bed spreads look rather snazzy together.????

Need to get my rear in gear so we will be ready for when Greg gets her to drive us to Gages appointment


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie the Guernsey is truly beautiful! So is the yarn, a lovely color Such a sweet thing you are doing!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Progress on Gwen's Guernsey, I am working the first sleeve:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been having trouble sleeping and for the last 3 nights I have slept well. It's so different feeling well rested!! I have enjoyed "visiting" with everyone this morning! Hope things go better for all who are having troubles. I'll be back later


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well you would rarely if ever go out without the handbag but would with the baby. And most women would put the car keys in the bag and so would be reminded that they didn't have it.
> In the instance of the one I gave always went to work without the baby but I guess always picked up a bag or case for work.
> Having said that I do still find it hard to believe that you so totally forget the baby in the car. And I know Elizabeth can be very quite in the car (or noisy!).


When I lived in Texas they would always say to put one of your shoes on the car seat, or by it, that or your cell phone or purse, you aren't going anywhere though without your shoe so you'll remember to get it out of the back seat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry things are taking so long. Just hoping things check out better with your heart.
> 
> Hugs


Thank you, Daralene, hugs for you too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, the gansey is gorgeous. Nice that you were able to make Gwen smile! Such beautiful knitting by a very talented knitter.


Thank you! I was glad it brought a smile for her when much else is being so awful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have reached my calm point now. Temporarily postponed having the survey done. There is nothing anywhere in writing agreeing to anything. I have become like a very calm bulldog today. Have already been back to the Clerk of Courts, to the Planning Commission, and also in touch with the Tax Assessors Office and am waiting for a return call from the last one that is doing so research for me. I have never signed anything that has given the right to change the original property line. In other words, I am calmly now getting all my information and once I have it will then take whatever action needs to be taken whether it is retaining an attorney or whatever legal action must occur. These folks have failed to realize that when backed into a corner I will become the most focused adversary they have ever encountered and am all about doing things legally. Woe to them. As I told them at the planning commission I am retired and have all the time in the world to focus on this issue.


RookieRetiree said:


> If you have something agreeing to the 15 ft, then that should end the discussion and the surveyor will need to fix the official plat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Can't believe how fast you are doing this. It's looking great.


And I actually thought I was going quite slowly! Certainly compared with how fast Sorlenna completed her beautiful Gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful. I'm feeling rather down today. It's our long weekend and everyone is getting ready to go away, except me. Brings back memories of times when DH and I used to get in the car and just head off anywhere. Just feeling sorry for myself. :sm13: Sorry guys.


But very understandable that you are feeling alone, and missing your DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry at the loss of your friend.


gagesmom said:


> Was getting popcorn ready for our movie when I got a call. A fella I work with yrs ago at the gas station has passed away. He is only 42. He has has kidney issues his whole life and been on dialysis 3 days a week for as long as I have known him. Heartbreaking he never got a transplant. He had the greatest attitude about life and was a blast to be around. So saddened to know that I will never hear his laugh or see his brilliant smile again. R.I.P Billy????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your pictures are breath taking. How I would love to someday see this myself.


sassafras123 said:


> a couple pics
> First one is shot of granite peak. Don't know which mountain, second is red monkey flower.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds yummy April. Will need to try it.



oneapril said:


> Nice recipes, Sam. I do egg in a cup, often. Another fast and yummy breakfast...microwave a cored small green pepper. Into pepper put cheese, chopped ham or bacon, if you choose, and a beaten egg, season to taste and microwave 1 -2 minutes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome. I love to watch a thunderstorm from safety location.


Poledra65 said:


> We had a thunderstorm tonight, the lightening show was awesome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Julie the Guernsey is truly beautiful! So is the yarn, a lovely color Such a sweet thing you are doing!!


That is very kind of you to say so- I like Gwen's idea that it will be a hug from me, every time she wears it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I was exhausted yesterday and forgot to say how absolutely gorgeous Gwen's sweater was. And besides the beauty, like quilts, hand knits are tangible love. So she will feel your friendship each time she wears it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely!


Fan said:


> Good evening everyone, At last the big carpet renewal is finished and whole house feels so new and different.
> Here's a pic of guest bedroom upstairs, I've bought new bedcovers which look quite tropical and bright up there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, thank you. It was magnificent.
Fan, the bedspreads do add a tropical charm.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I was exhausted yesterday and forgot to say how absolutely gorgeous Gwen's sweater was. And besides the beauty, like quilts, hand knits are tangible love. So she will feel your friendship each time she wears it.


I am sure you would have been exhausted after hiking in the heat! Thank you for such an eloquent expression of our craft/skill.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great picture! I wonder how close your DD was to the goat or if she zoomed in to get such a cool picture.



oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Certainly understandable Liz. Sending you a {{{gentle hug}}}. Hope you can get yourself involved in something to take your mind off this.



budasha said:


> Beautiful. I'm feeling rather down today. It's our long weekend and everyone is getting ready to go away, except me. Brings back memories of times when DH and I used to get in the car and just head off anywhere. Just feeling sorry for myself. :sm13: Sorry guys.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, thank you. We did, I was surprised how big the raindrops are. And we wanted to lasso the clouds and bring them 70 miles back to our little desert town.
If you do Facebook, my name is Joy Howells Adams. My friend Jeanne is a real photographer and I share her stunning pics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, fun pic, I couldn't pronounce town either.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, my DH has macular generation, so I know it is no fun. Glad we are hear for you. We all get feeling sorry for ourselves from time to time. Can you grab a friend and take a nice drive? Or go to a movie? Or just curl up with a cupboard and read a good book? Or watch a YouTube of Pema Chodron or the Dahli Lama. Or sometimes I just watch Shrek, a happy, ridiculous movie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I've been having trouble sleeping and for the last 3 nights I have slept well. It's so different feeling well rested!! I have enjoyed "visiting" with everyone this morning! Hope things go better for all who are having troubles. I'll be back later


Glad that you finally had some good sleep. We all need that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have reached my calm point now. Temporarily postponed having the survey done. There is nothing anywhere in writing agreeing to anything. I have become like a very calm bulldog today. Have already been back to the Clerk of Courts, to the Planning Commission, and also in touch with the Tax Assessors Office and am waiting for a return call from the last one that is doing so research for me. I have never signed anything that has given the right to change the original property line. In other words, I am calmly now getting all my information and once I have it will then take whatever action needs to be taken whether it is retaining an attorney or whatever legal action must occur. These folks have failed to realize that when backed into a corner I will become the most focused adversary they have ever encountered and am all about doing things legally. Woe to them. As I told them at the planning commission I am retired and have all the time in the world to focus on this issue.


Good for you. I think I would react like a bulldog if I had to go through what you're going through.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I actually thought I was going quite slowly! Certainly compared with how fast Sorlenna completed her beautiful Gansey.


Both of you are faster than me. I have reached the neckline of my sweater and realize that I have to frog because I followed the instructions for the back for the front :sm12:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergram, glad you can hike your area. Even a picnic in nature revives me. Maya doesn't go on hikes with me. Actually, we didn't see a dog on the trail, so I suspect they aren't allowed, as it is a very popular trail and we saw many people. I like the idea of hiking John Muir trail. However at 74, sleeping on the ground and hiking 211 miles straight aren't going to happen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Both of you are faster than me. I have reached the neckline of my sweater and realize that I have to frog because I followed the instructions for the back for the front :sm12:


How very annoying.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I just sent you a Facebook friend request.



sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, thank you. We did, I was surprised how big the raindrops are. And we wanted to lasso the clouds and bring them 70 miles back to our little desert town.
> If you do Facebook, my name is Joy Howells Adams. My friend Jeanne is a real photographer and I share her stunning pics.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, my DH has macular generation, so I know it is no fun. Glad we are hear for you. We all get feeling sorry for ourselves from time to time. Can you grab a friend and take a nice drive? Or go to a movie? Or just curl up with a cupboard and read a good book? Or watch a YouTube of Pema Chodron or the Dahli Lama. Or sometimes I just watch Shrek, a happy, ridiculous movie.


I've been on a TV binge lately, or else I do read. I think I will go out for dinner either tonight or tomorrow. Canal Days are starting here this weekend so I may take a drive there and walk around the canal and beach to see what's going on.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nittergma, would love to see pictures of your hikes. I loved hiking the eastern hardwood forests.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Certainly understandable Liz. Sending you a {{{gentle hug}}}. Hope you can get yourself involved in something to take your mind off this.


Thanks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie dokie....caught up for now so I'm off to check my email and then knit some. TTYL {{{HUGS to everyone!}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Don't know if I posted this, it was a previous hike. But this is me and a friend taking siesta in my hammock!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just got caught up and we are heading out shortly for Gages appointment. 

Sassafras I am sending you a friend request


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't know if I posted this, it was a previous hike. But this is me and a friend taking siesta in my hammock!


Looks like fun!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have reached my calm point now. Temporarily postponed having the survey done. There is nothing anywhere in writing agreeing to anything. I have become like a very calm bulldog today. Have already been back to the Clerk of Courts, to the Planning Commission, and also in touch with the Tax Assessors Office and am waiting for a return call from the last one that is doing so research for me. I have never signed anything that has given the right to change the original property line. In other words, I am calmly now getting all my information and once I have it will then take whatever action needs to be taken whether it is retaining an attorney or whatever legal action must occur. These folks have failed to realize that when backed into a corner I will become the most focused adversary they have ever encountered and am all about doing things legally. Woe to them. As I told them at the planning commission I am retired and have all the time in the world to focus on this issue.


Good for you Gwen. I'm glad you're feeling a bit calmer today.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't know if I posted this, it was a previous hike. But this is me and a friend taking siesta in my hammock!


Great picture Sassafras and lovely pictures of your hikes. Wish I could walk some of those trails.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Beautiful. I'm feeling rather down today. It's our long weekend and everyone is getting ready to go away, except me. Brings back memories of times when DH and I used to get in the car and just head off anywhere. Just feeling sorry for myself. :sm13: Sorry guys.


Don't be sorry Liz .we are here to listen and chat to you even when you are feeling a bit sorry for yourself


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


Gorgeous picture April wonder how long the goat stood there posing for everyone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nittergma said:


> I've heard of the John Muir trail it sounds like it's beautiful! I would so like to hike one of those trails! Right now I'm settling for some park trails around here which are also very nice. I think my dog thinks he has enough evergy to hike that whole trail! It's so nice you get to walk them with your dog.


This made me laugh as I've just called mishka to go for a walk and she has run and hid under the large bush with her back to me . I don't think she wants to go anywhere this evening as it's very warm


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


How lovely, the goat is cool too, yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spectacular!


I thought so too. We had a bit more rain this morning, and a few pea sized hail stones but nothing to worry about.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Thanks. My problems are minor compared to others.


Not minor Liz just different but still important .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome. I love to watch a thunderstorm from safety location.


Me too, we did have some lightening close by a little while earlier, but this was moving off and almost better than fireworks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't know if I posted this, it was a previous hike. But this is me and a friend taking siesta in my hammock!


I love this picture.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, will look for your request.
Julie, 'Twas fun.
Angelam, would love to hike with you too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think I'm mostly caught up so I need to get off here and get my shower and practice my guitar for a bit. 
My cousin had to take my aunt to the hospital on Sunday or Monday, and they immediately admitted her, she's in kidney failure. We went to see her yesterday, my cousin and his wife had an appointment with hospice at their house yesterday afternoon to see what was needed for them to bring her home. I'm just praying, as is my cousin, that it is not a terribly prolonged and that she goes peacefully, she was holding on to me so tight yesterday, that woman still has a heck of a grip when she holds hands. 
One of my best friends texted yesterday that she was in the hospital and had had a heart attack, not a major one, but they were doing tests to see how much damage was done, she will hopefully be okay, but I have a feeling that she's going to have to give up working sooner than later at this point, she's already had two minor strokes. 
Okay, I'm offa here, 
Love you all, 
Hugs!!!
Kaye Jo

Edit: friend with heartattack just texted, 70% blockage, Stent is in and she feels great. Whew, that's a blessing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I thought so too. We had a bit more rain this morning, and a few pea sized hail stones but nothing to worry about.


 :sm24: :sm25: That's lucky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, will look for your request.
> Julie, 'Twas fun.
> Angelam, would love to hike with you too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm mostly caught up so I need to get off here and get my shower and practice my guitar for a bit.
> My cousin had to take my aunt to the hospital on Sunday or Monday, and they immediately admitted her, she's in kidney failure. We went to see her yesterday, my cousin and his wife had an appointment with hospice at their house yesterday afternoon to see what was needed for them to bring her home. I'm just praying, as is my cousin, that it is not a terribly prolonged and that she goes peacefully, she was holding on to me so tight yesterday, that woman still has a heck of a grip when she holds hands.
> One of my best friends texted yesterday that she was in the hospital and had had a heart attack, not a major one, but they were doing tests to see how much damage was done, she will hopefully be okay, but I have a feeling that she's going to have to give up working sooner than later at this point, she's already had two minor strokes.
> Okay, I'm offa here,
> ...


Glad to hear your friend feels so much better, prayers for your Aunt.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to hear your friend feels so much better, prayers for your Aunt.


Thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have reached my calm point now. Temporarily postponed having the survey done. There is nothing anywhere in writing agreeing to anything. I have become like a very calm bulldog today. Have already been back to the Clerk of Courts, to the Planning Commission, and also in touch with the Tax Assessors Office and am waiting for a return call from the last one that is doing so research for me. I have never signed anything that has given the right to change the original property line. In other words, I am calmly now getting all my information and once I have it will then take whatever action needs to be taken whether it is retaining an attorney or whatever legal action must occur. These folks have failed to realize that when backed into a corner I will become the most focused adversary they have ever encountered and am all about doing things legally. Woe to them. As I told them at the planning commission I am retired and have all the time in the world to focus on this issue.


It certainly is worth investigating for several reasons. Who is paying property taxes for what land. What does the deed say for the other property. You both could be paying taxes for the same land or you could be paying taxes for the land that the trailers are on. It would be worthwhile to find out what both deeds read as you could not sell your property if the deed is not clear. I am not saying that you are looking to sell, but you might not be able to if you wanted to. It needs to be resolved for so many reasons.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend, Mel.. Such a young age to leave this world.


I suspect the neighbors would remove those lights if they are close to the fence so they would need to be placed strategically.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Beautiful. I'm feeling rather down today. It's our long weekend and everyone is getting ready to go away, except me. Brings back memories of times when DH and I used to get in the car and just head off anywhere. Just feeling sorry for myself. :sm13: Sorry guys.


I am staying home this weekend as well.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, Gagesmom,like the hat great job, Fan the carpet is looking good. How do you like it and the way it turned out?
We decided to put tile throughout the whole house,Hoping it would help with my allergies.. Not happening. It is all environment.

Seen the Dr. yesterday for prescription renewal . We asked him how long it will take for my nerve to regenerate. He said it will take a long time with it coming radiating from my back surgery. So no time frame.DH read on the internet it takes an inch a month and if that was so my leg wouldn't still be numb. DH mentioned that to Dr. then the Dr. drew out the back hips and how the nerves come out from the spine. He was very informative. He is a new Dr. on Base A.F Nellis. He also said the Dr. prior I had shouldn't have messed with my calcium regime with me having osteoporosis. 

Hope everyone is doing well and your week is going good. Take care


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 28 July '16

Can you believe Monday is going to be the first of August? The summer seems to have flown by. We certainly have been having some lovely summer days. I have been mostly running my a/c - it just seems to make breathing easier.

I should have Mathew here - I am having trouble deciding on my white elephant gift. Will be putting the grey matter to work and see what I can come up with.

The weekend approaches - the following recipe would be great for a lazy Sunday morning repast.

CARAMEL APPLE CINNAMON ROLL BAKE BY AVERIE

This cinnamon roll recipe with apples and caramel sauce is easy, ready in 30 minutes, and you don't even have to make scratch cinnamon roll dough. Use two tubes of refrigerated cinnamon roll dough, chop it into pieces, pour a milky egg mixture over the top, before adding apples, frosting, and caramel sauce. As the dough rises around the apples, the apples become trapped in the dough, and every bite is filled with tender, juicy apples. A perfect contrast to the chewy, buttery dough. After baking add frosting and drizzle salted caramel over the top for an added boost of caramel flavor. Perfect for lazy weekend breakfasts, impromptu company, or a special holiday brunch or event.

YIELD: serves 6 to 8
PREP TIME: 10 minutes
COOK TIME: about 30 minutes
TOTAL TIME: about 40 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

Two 8-count tubes refrigerated cinnamon roll dough with icing (I used Pillsbury Cinnabon Reduced Fat)
4 large eggs
1/2 cup milk (I used unsweetened cashew milk)
1 tablespoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 medium/large granny smith apples (about 2 cups), cored and diced small (I did not peel)
1 cup light brown sugar, packed
1 cup confectioners' sugar
2 tablespoons cream or milk (I used unsweetened cashew milk)
About 1/3 cup salted caramel sauce (homemade or storebought; or regular caramel sauce)
Vanilla ice cream or whipped topping, optional for serving

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 375F. Line a 9x9-inch pan with foil and spray with cooking spray; set aside.

2. Cut the cinnamon roll dough into 3 even strips, then cut those strips into 3 pieces, making 9 pieces total per cinnamon roll. Scatter in prepared pan, separating the pieces from one another because they stick together if you slice them in stacks; set pan and the icing from the packaging aside.

3. To a medium bowl, add the eggs, 1/2 cup milk, cinnamon, vanilla, salt, and whisk until smooth; set aside.

4. To a large skillet, add the butter and heat over medium-low heat to melt.

5. Add the apples, brown sugar, and cook over low heat until the sugar starts to caramelize and thicken, about 10 minutes; stir frequently. Remove pan from heat; set aside.

6. Pour the milky egg mixture over the cinnamon rolls, top with the apples and all the caramel sauce in the pan, and evenly drizzle the icing. If the icing is cold, heating it in the microwave for 10 seconds will make drizzling easier.

7. Place pan on a baking sheet (insurance against overflow and highly recommended) and bake for about 30 minutes, or until the top is set in the center and lightly golden brown. Place pan on a wire rack to cool momentarily while you make the frosting.

8. To a medium bowl, add the confectioners' sugar, 2 tablespoons cream or milk, and whisk to combine until smooth.

9. Evenly drizzle the frosting and the salted caramel over the rolls, and optionally serve with ice cream or whipped topping. Serve immediately. Cinnamon rolls are best warm and fresh but will keep airtight at room temp for up to 5 days.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2016/07/caramel-apple-cinnamon-rolls.html

OR you could whip this up instead. This sounds so yummy.

CRANBERRY ORANGE BREAD WITH SWEET ORANGE GLAZE BY AVERIE SUNSHINE

The combination of cranberries and oranges is just wonderful. The bread is fast, easy, and you don't even need a mixer. It's soft, tender, springy, and loaded with fresh, juicy cranberries in every bite. The bread is wonderfully perfumed with both orange zest and orange juice and the sweet orange glaze drizzled on top helps balance the tartness of the cranberries. I used oil rather than butter which keeps the bread moister and mimicked the moisturizing and tenderizing effects of buttermilk. You'll likely have some glaze leftover and I spread it on the cut side of the bread as if I was buttering toast.

YIELD: One 9x5-inch loaf, about 10 slices
PREP TIME: 10 minutes
COOK TIME: about 70 minutes
TOTAL TIME: about 2 hours, for cooling

INGREDIENTS:

Bread

1/2 cup Silk Unsweetened Cashew milk (Silk Unsweetened Vanilla Almond milk or another milk may be substituted)
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1 large egg
1/2 cup canola or vegetable oil
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed
1 tablespoon orange zest (from about 1 large orange)
1/3 cup freshly squeezed orange juice (from about 1 large orange)
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
2 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt, or to taste
2 cups fresh cranberries, plus more for sprinkling

Glaze

2 cups confectioners' sugar, sifted
About 1/4 cup freshly squeezed orange juice

DIRECTIONS:

Bread:

1. Preheat oven to 350F. Spray one 9x5-inch loaf pan with floured cooking spray, or grease and flour the pan; set aside.

2. To a medium bowl or large glass measuring cup, add the milk, lemon juice, and stir to combine; set aside for about 10 minutes. This will cause the milk to curdle a bit so that it resembles and acts like buttermilk.

3. To a large bowl, add the egg, oil, sugars, orange zest (zest the orange before juicing it), orange juice, vanilla extract, and whisk to combine.

4. Add the milk and lemon juice mixture and whisk to combine.

5. Add the flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt, and stir to combine; don't overmix.

6. Add the cranberries and stir to combine. (I haven't tried the recipe with dried cranberries.)

7. Turn batter out into prepared pan, smoothing the top lightly with a spatula and pushing it into corners and sides as necessary.

8. Evenly sprinkle a few cranberries over the top.

9. Bake for about 70 minutes and tent pan with a sheet of foil at the 30-minute mark by loosely draping a sheet of foil over the top and sides of pan. This prevents top and sides of bread from becoming overly browned before the center cooks through. Bread is done when the top is set in the center, domed, springy to the touch, and a toothpick inserted in the center (if you can find a patch without hitting cranberries) comes out clean or with a few moist crumbs, but no batter. Baking times will vary based on oven and climate variances, how moist the cranberries are, etc. Bake until your bread is done in your oven.

10. Allow bread to cool in pan for about 20 minutes before turning out on a wire rack to cool completely before glazing.

SWEET ORANGE GLAZE 

1. To a large bowl, add the confectioners' sugar, orange juice, and whisk to combine until smooth. You may have to play with the sugar and juice ratios slightly to achieve desired glaze consistency.

2. Evenly drizzle glaze over bread, noting you will likely have extra.

3. I spread the extra glaze on the cut slices of the bread as if I was buttering toast.

4. Bread will keep airtight at room temp for up to 5 days.

6. Unglazed bread will keep airtight in the freezer for up to 4 months.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2015/11/cranberry-orange-bread-with-sweet-orange-glaze.html

This is for Gwen and anyone else that has the itch. The URL at the bottom does not work for some reason so I have the URL for an identical recipe from Martha Stewart. http://www.marthastewart.com/272306/milk-paint-recipe

A Paint with Character-and How to Make it from Milk! by Amanda Sims

If you've heard of milk paint, it's probably because you're a furniture geek: Maybe you've fallen in love with a worn Colonial-era chair, the way the colors of paint jobs past peek through the top coat along its edges and corners. That's milk paint doing its thing, the way it's been doing it since ancient Egypt. And the smudgy wearing-away is part of why it's prized; the whole "shabby chic" trend, which spawned an industry of intentionally distressed furniture and driftwood signage, is based on the milk paint effect.

What you'll need:

Juice of 1 lemon
1 quart skim milk
Cheesecloth
Sieve
4 tablespoons of dry color pigment
Borax, optional

How to make it:

1. Stir the lemon juice into the skim milk (or don't stir it, as the curds are already forming when it hits!) then leave the mix in a warm place overnight to curdle.

2. Strain away the curds through a cheesecloth-lined sieve.

3. Add some of the pigment to the whey (or use drops of water-based paint if you prefer), and stir until even. Continue until you get the opacity you want, adding a sprinkle of Borax if needed to help abate any lumps.

4. Paint with it (see below for a how-to), and then discard whatever you don't use, as it will spoil after about a day. It can go right down the drain without any worries at all!

How to use it:

1. Before painting, prepare your wood surface: It should be either raw or sanded down if it once had a finish. The paint will seep into the surface of the wood, which is what results in that prized translucent finish.

2. Paint it on using a foam brush, a thick-bristled brush, or a roller brush-it will smell a little sour, but that goes away once dry-and let the piece dry overnight. If you want a blotchy effect, let it pool where you splat it on; otherwise use steady, regular brushstrokes to get it as even as possible (though by its nature, it won't ever be perfectly even).

3. If there are any little poky bumps on the surface in the morning, you can brush them away with steel wool, a dry cloth, or even your hand. There will be some paint dust that comes off, so do this somewhere you don't mind that happening.

4. Add another coat if you wish to make it darker, or even a coat of a different color-that way, when it wears over time, you'll see the color of the undercoat peeking through. Some like a third coat, but that's up to you.

5. Finish the piece however you like, be that an oil or a matte varnish, and let it dry another time.

HTTPS://FOOD52.COM/BLOG/17483-A-PAINT-WITH-CHARACTER-AND-HOW-TO-MAKE-IT-FROM-MILK?UTM_TERM=7231805&UTM_SOURCE=SAILTHRU&UTM_MEDIUM=EMAIL&UTM_CAMPAIGN=20160725_SHOP_TURNCO

Samoa Icebox Cake

This amazing no-bake icebox cake features all of the classic flavors of Samoa cookies!

Yield: 12 servings
Prep Time: 45 minutes
Total Time: 2 hours 45 minutes

Ingredients:

For the Graham Cracker Layer:

About 24 full-size graham crackers

For the Coconut Pudding Layer:

2 (3.4-ounce) boxes instant coconut cream pudding
4 cups (960 ml) whole milk

For the Caramel Cheesecake Layer:

12 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
1 cup (113 grams) powdered sugar
½ cup (120 ml) heavy cream
3 tablespoons caramel sauce (homemade or store-bought)
1 cup hot fudge sauce (homemade or store-bought)

For the Whipped Cream Topping:

1¼ cups (300 ml) heavy cream
⅔ cup (76 grams) powdered sugar
For the Additional Garnishes: 
2 cups (151 grams) shredded coconut, toasted
Caramel sauce
Hot fudge sauce

Directions:

1. Prepare the Coconut Pudding Layer: In a large bowl, whisk together the instant pudding mix and milk for 2 minutes, then let it set for at least 5 minutes.

2. Prepare the Caramel Cheesecake Layer: Using an electric mixer beat the cream cheese on medium-high speed for 2 to 3 minutes until it's light and fluffy. Gradually add the powdered sugar and mix until combined. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and slowly add the heavy cream, beating until all of the ingredients are thoroughly combined. Add the caramel sauce and beat at medium-high speed until completely combined.

3. Assemble the Icebox Cake: Line the bottom of a 9x13-inch baking dish with graham crackers, breaking them if necessary to fit all along the bottom. Spread half of the coconut pudding over the graham crackers. Then spread half of the caramel cheesecake mixture over the coconut pudding. Microwave the hot fudge sauce for 30 to 60 seconds, until melted, then spread ½ cup over the caramel cheesecake mixture. Sprinkle ½ cup of the toasted coconut over the hot fudge.

4. Repeat with another layer of graham crackers, the remaining coconut pudding, the remaining caramel cheesecake filling, another ½ cup of hot fudge sauce, and another ½ cup of toasted coconut. Finish with a final layer of graham crackers.

5. Make the Whipped Cream Topping: Using an electric mixer, beat the heavy cream on medium-high speed until the cream gets frothy and bubbly. Gradually add the powdered sugar and continue beating until stiff peaks form.

6. Spread the whipped cream over the final layer of graham crackers, then top with the remaining 1 cup of toasted coconut and drizzle with additional caramel sauce and hot fudge. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours, or up to 1 day, before serving.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/samoa-icebox-cake-recipe/

I've always felt one should keep up the calorie count for good health. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good - will share that one with heidi - maybe we can do it for breakfast one of these days. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Nice recipes, Sam. I do egg in a cup, often. Another fast and yummy breakfast...microwave a cored small green pepper. Into pepper put cheese, chopped ham or bacon, if you choose, and a beaten egg, season to taste and microwave 1 -2 minutes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet the first picture let out quite a rumble of thunder. great pictures poledra. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> We had a thunderstorm tonight, the lightening show was awesome.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to hike at those heights. i really miss it - love to walk and hike. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Wow, the altitude change would have killed me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks lovely fan. enjoy to the fullest. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good evening everyone, At last the big carpet renewal is finished and whole house feels so new and different.
> Here's a pic of guest bedroom upstairs, I've bought new bedcovers which look quite tropical and bright up there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me not from experience - thank goodness. actually a couple of books i have read have mentioned it in the context of the story. --- sam



TNS said:


> Sam!!! How would you know that?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm mostly caught up so I need to get off here and get my shower and practice my guitar for a bit.
> My cousin had to take my aunt to the hospital on Sunday or Monday, and they immediately admitted her, she's in kidney failure. We went to see her yesterday, my cousin and his wife had an appointment with hospice at their house yesterday afternoon to see what was needed for them to bring her home. I'm just praying, as is my cousin, that it is not a terribly prolonged and that she goes peacefully, she was holding on to me so tight yesterday, that woman still has a heck of a grip when she holds hands.
> One of my best friends texted yesterday that she was in the hospital and had had a heart attack, not a major one, but they were doing tests to see how much damage was done, she will hopefully be okay, but I have a feeling that she's going to have to give up working sooner than later at this point, she's already had two minor strokes.
> 
> ...


What a scary ordeal especially after the strokes. Glad she's doing better and she probably will be fine to return to work at some point - depending on whether it's stressful (physical/emotional).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was far to meek and mild when younger to merit such treatment - and now i am too old. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> I almost asked the same question!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it doesn't seem to stop does it? the new york times article i posted is about just two weeks this summer. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I hope you hear something soon. It was a bit milder here today but very very windy... again. Have been trying to avoid watching too much news, so many terrible things going on just everywhere lately. Makes me wonder what will things be like when our grandchildren are all grown up....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this photo oneapril - looks like he is surveying his kingdom. --- sam



oneapril said:


> A photo from my DD taken in Gjirokastra, Albania (no, I don't know how to pronounce it! :0)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we would all feel that way liz - no apology needed - that is why we are here for you 24/7. --- sam



budasha said:


> Beautiful. I'm feeling rather down today. It's our long weekend and everyone is getting ready to go away, except me. Brings back memories of times when DH and I used to get in the car and just head off anywhere. Just feeling sorry for myself. :sm13: Sorry guys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not to you they aren't and that is what's important - problems are problems regardless of size - and we are always here for each other regardless of the size of the problem. sending you tons of soothing energy - hopefully some good memories will help you through this time. --- sam



budasha said:


> Thanks. My problems are minor compared to others.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always good to hear from you nittergma. will we see you at the kap this year. - certainly hope so. --- sam



nittergma said:


> I've been having trouble sleeping and for the last 3 nights I have slept well. It's so different feeling well rested!! I have enjoyed "visiting" with everyone this morning! Hope things go better for all who are having troubles. I'll be back later


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go gwennie - we are all in your corner cheering you on. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I have reached my calm point now. Temporarily postponed having the survey done. There is nothing anywhere in writing agreeing to anything. I have become like a very calm bulldog today. Have already been back to the Clerk of Courts, to the Planning Commission, and also in touch with the Tax Assessors Office and am waiting for a return call from the last one that is doing so research for me. I have never signed anything that has given the right to change the original property line. In other words, I am calmly now getting all my information and once I have it will then take whatever action needs to be taken whether it is retaining an attorney or whatever legal action must occur. These folks have failed to realize that when backed into a corner I will become the most focused adversary they have ever encountered and am all about doing things legally. Woe to them. As I told them at the planning commission I am retired and have all the time in the world to focus on this issue.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is it the miles or the sleeping on the ground that is stopping you. lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Nittergram, glad you can hike your area. Even a picnic in nature revives me. Maya doesn't go on hikes with me. Actually, we didn't see a dog on the trail, so I suspect they aren't allowed, as it is a very popular trail and we saw many people. I like the idea of hiking John Muir trail. However at 74, sleeping on the ground and hiking 211 miles straight aren't going to happen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a winner to me. they always have such great craft booths set up here for something like that - hope they do there. if they sell "elephant ears" do have one - they are good enough to lift your spirits. what canal? --- sam



budasha said:


> I've been on a TV binge lately, or else I do read. I think I will go out for dinner either tonight or tomorrow. Canal Days are starting here this weekend so I may take a drive there and walk around the canal and beach to see what's going on.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have reached my calm point now. Temporarily postponed having the survey done. There is nothing anywhere in writing agreeing to anything. I have become like a very calm bulldog today. Have already been back to the Clerk of Courts, to the Planning Commission, and also in touch with the Tax Assessors Office and am waiting for a return call from the last one that is doing so research for me. I have never signed anything that has given the right to change the original property line. In other words, I am calmly now getting all my information and once I have it will then take whatever action needs to be taken whether it is retaining an attorney or whatever legal action must occur. These folks have failed to realize that when backed into a corner I will become the most focused adversary they have ever encountered and am all about doing things legally. Woe to them. As I told them at the planning commission I am retired and have all the time in the world to focus on this issue.


You go girl!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sam, tried the sausage and small potato crock pot recipe tonight and it was good. DH's quote was, "That was nice, you can make that again"......praise indeed!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra, sorry about friend and aunt. Hoping the passing is peaceful. Glad your friend isn't as bad, but 70% sounds bad. Healing wishes for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Liz, sorry it is a down day with memories of lovely days and times gone by. Hugs

Something reminded me of mom today and it hit me hard. My grieving seems to be gradual and long. Perhaps it never stops as those we love always have a place in our heart and will always be missed. I knew when I cried that she wouldn't want it, but it doesn't stop our feelings. Thinking of you. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Not minor Liz just different but still important .


Agreed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Liz, sorry it is a down day with memories of lovely days and times gone by. Hugs
> 
> Something reminded me of mom today and it hit me hard. My grieving seems to be gradual and long. Perhaps it never stops as those we love always have a place in our heart and will always be missed. I knew when I cried that she wouldn't want it, but it doesn't stop our feelings. Thinking of you. Hugs


Daralene, you are still very close to Mom's passing, as grieving goes- don't be hard on yourself- let the tears flow- they heal.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, we did have some lightening close by a little while earlier, but this was moving off and almost better than fireworks.


That sky sure was lighting up. It is beautiful, powerful and can be frightening.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> It certainly is worth investigating for several reasons. Who is paying property taxes for what land. What does the deed say for the other property. You both could be paying taxes for the same land or you could be paying taxes for the land that the trailers are on. It would be worthwhile to find out what both deeds read as you could not sell your property if the deed is not clear. I am not saying that you are looking to sell, but you might not be able to if you wanted to. It needs to be resolved for so many reasons.


Good advice. I am hoping you can find the property lines with a surveyor once again and that you get all your documents in line for a final closure of this nastiness. I should say, criminal mischief, which is what this actually is by law. Be sure to take pictures of the damaged air conditioner and have the service man make a report as well as how this could only happen with someone damaging it. Much prayers for you that you can shortly be rid of this stress. I am in your corner.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't know if I posted this, it was a previous hike. But this is me and a friend taking siesta in my hammock!


What a great picture of you. The picture says it all and your friend's boots show the purpose. How wonderful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene, you are still very close to Mom's passing, as grieving goes- don't be hard on yourself- let the tears flow- they heal.


Thanks Julie, you put tears in my eyes, but a different kind. Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to go have a big mug of ginger and lemon tea, not a tea bag but the real stuff. Think it is allergies, but figure it won't hurt and after the tea in a big soup mug, I will take the formula of oregano oil, olive leaf extract, and echinacea to try and be healthy for the trip. Hopefully it is just allergies as I was just all stuffed up and sneezing and now I'm not. Maybe it's all my KTP friends who made me better. :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sam, tried the sausage and small potato crock pot recipe tonight and it was good. DH's quote was, "That was nice, you can make that again"......praise indeed!


That's high praise!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree, Daralene!


Cashmeregma said:


> That is a wonderful photo. What a great experience for your daughter.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Liz, it is ok to feel sad...a little bit. Hugs!!


budasha said:


> Beautiful. I'm feeling rather down today. It's our long weekend and everyone is getting ready to go away, except me. Brings back memories of times when DH and I used to get in the car and just head off anywhere. Just feeling sorry for myself. :sm13: Sorry guys.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I thought it was interesting that the goat is so close to the town, though. She only has her phone so she must have been fairly close to the goat. It made me laugh.


budasha said:


> Looks like she took this photo on top of a very high hill :sm02:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You go girl! Step by step you will get it done!


Gweniepooh said:


> I have reached my calm point now. Temporarily postponed having the survey done. There is nothing anywhere in writing agreeing to anything. I have become like a very calm bulldog today. Have already been back to the Clerk of Courts, to the Planning Commission, and also in touch with the Tax Assessors Office and am waiting for a return call from the last one that is doing so research for me. I have never signed anything that has given the right to change the original property line. In other words, I am calmly now getting all my information and once I have it will then take whatever action needs to be taken whether it is retaining an attorney or whatever legal action must occur. These folks have failed to realize that when backed into a corner I will become the most focused adversary they have ever encountered and am all about doing things legally. Woe to them. As I told them at the planning commission I am retired and have all the time in the world to focus on this issue.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You all have such skills...Awesome!


Lurker 2 said:


> And I actually thought I was going quite slowly! Certainly compared with how fast Sorlenna completed her beautiful Gansey.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is so true that while we are knitting for someone, that person is in our thoughts with almost every stitch. We invest ourselves in the knitting. It is a another nice aspect of the craft.


Lurker 2 said:


> That is very kind of you to say so- I like Gwen's idea that it will be a hug from me, every time she wears it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> Oneapril, fun pic, I couldn't pronounce town either.


 :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

He does look like he is showing his best side, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> Gorgeous picture April wonder how long the goat stood there posing for everyone


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great minds think alike! Julie mentioned yarn as well. Everywhere my daughter travels, I ask her to look for yarn. She always says she doesn' see any. She must not have inherited the yarn gene from her mom!


Poledra65 said:


> How lovely, the goat is cool too, yarn.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to hear your friend feels so much better, prayers for your Aunt.


Prayers for your aunt from me, also. Hugs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent - thanks for sharing kate - may have to try it for myself. --- sam



KateB said:


> Sam, tried the sausage and small potato crock pot recipe tonight and it was good. DH's quote was, "That was nice, you can make that again"......praise indeed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie, you put tears in my eyes, but a different kind. Hugs.


 :sm24: And hugs back to you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't it though. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That's high praise!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You all have such skills...Awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell her she isn't looking very hard. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Great minds think alike! Julie mentioned yarn as well. Everywhere my daughter travels, I ask her to look for yarn. She always says she doesn' see any. She must not have inherited the yarn gene from her mom!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It is so true that while we are knitting for someone, that person is in our thoughts with almost every stitch. We invest ourselves in the knitting. It is a another nice aspect of the craft.


 :sm24: It is, and we do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm getting caught up. Love the goat! I'd enjoy having some, I think!

I know everyone thinks my Guernsey went fast...but I'm sure I had over 400 hours (I think that is probably a very low estimate!) of knitting time in it. I just worked on it every minute I could.

Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts for all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Joy, I sent a friend request on Facebook. I see you got it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm getting caught up. Love the goat! I'd enjoy having some, I think!
> 
> I know everyone thinks my Guernsey went fast...but I'm sure I had over 400 hours (I think that is probably a very low estimate!) of knitting time in it. I just worked on it every minute I could.
> 
> Hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts for all.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I've been having trouble sleeping and for the last 3 nights I have slept well. It's so different feeling well rested!! I have enjoyed "visiting" with everyone this morning! Hope things go better for all who are having troubles. I'll be back later


Amazing what a difference a good nights sleep makes isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, my DH has macular generation, so I know it is no fun. Glad we are hear for you. We all get feeling sorry for ourselves from time to time. Can you grab a friend and take a nice drive? Or go to a movie? Or just curl up with a cupboard and read a good book? Or watch a YouTube of Pema Chodron or the Dahli Lama. Or sometimes I just watch Shrek, a happy, ridiculous movie.


Not sure curling up with a cupboard sounds too comfortable! Dear auto correct.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm mostly caught up so I need to get off here and get my shower and practice my guitar for a bit.
> My cousin had to take my aunt to the hospital on Sunday or Monday, and they immediately admitted her, she's in kidney failure. We went to see her yesterday, my cousin and his wife had an appointment with hospice at their house yesterday afternoon to see what was needed for them to bring her home. I'm just praying, as is my cousin, that it is not a terribly prolonged and that she goes peacefully, she was holding on to me so tight yesterday, that woman still has a heck of a grip when she holds hands.
> One of my best friends texted yesterday that she was in the hospital and had had a heart attack, not a major one, but they were doing tests to see how much damage was done, she will hopefully be okay, but I have a feeling that she's going to have to give up working sooner than later at this point, she's already had two minor strokes.
> Okay, I'm offa here,
> ...


Good news about the improvement your feels with the stent in.
Like you sadi praying that the end for your aunt will be peaceful and not drawn out.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, glad your friend has stent. Prayers for your dear aunt.
Strawberry, healing energy sent your way. 
110 and humid today so cooler not working well. Yucko.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Liz, sorry it is a down day with memories of lovely days and times gone by. Hugs
> 
> Something reminded me of mom today and it hit me hard. My grieving seems to be gradual and long. Perhaps it never stops as those we love always have a place in our heart and will always be missed. I knew when I cried that she wouldn't want it, but it doesn't stop our feelings. Thinking of you. Hugs


Its still very recent so tears are certainly not wrong or unexpected.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Kaye, I feel blessed to be able to hike in those altitudes. But note, first hike had headache and nausea. Also there were many people pacing us. I was slow and took frequent "let's just sit a minute" breaks.
Sam, I could still camp, staying in one spot. And I can still hike. But this ole bod doesn't want to do that 10 days in a row, much lass carrying a pack!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a great picture of you. The picture says it all and your friend's boots show the purpose. How wonderful!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, hugs, grief is like that. Julie is right you, be gentle with yourself.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Joy, I sent a friend request on Facebook. I see you got it!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, too funny! Curl up in a cupboard, indeed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It's certainly different to have a paint recipe Sam! Must give that a try sometime.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, I have had moments like that about some people I've lost. Just let yourself grieve as you need. Hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, I have had moments like that about some people I've lost. Just let yourself grieve as you need. Hugs.


Me too. It can hit hard and unexpected too. Think it's natural.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

There is no time limit on grieving, it can sneak up on you years after our loved ones pass. My parents have been gone 10 years and it feels like yesterday sometimes, especially on their birthdays and special memories we had. They stay with us in our hearts always. Hugs to you Daralene, and all who might need one right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye Jo I am so sorry about your aunt. I will pray as you do that it will not be terribly prolonged and that she be painfree and peaceful. Also so sad aboutyour friend. Will also keep her in my prayers for a good recovery and minimal damage.



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm mostly caught up so I need to get off here and get my shower and practice my guitar for a bit.
> My cousin had to take my aunt to the hospital on Sunday or Monday, and they immediately admitted her, she's in kidney failure. We went to see her yesterday, my cousin and his wife had an appointment with hospice at their house yesterday afternoon to see what was needed for them to bring her home. I'm just praying, as is my cousin, that it is not a terribly prolonged and that she goes peacefully, she was holding on to me so tight yesterday, that woman still has a heck of a grip when she holds hands.
> One of my best friends texted yesterday that she was in the hospital and had had a heart attack, not a major one, but they were doing tests to see how much damage was done, she will hopefully be okay, but I have a feeling that she's going to have to give up working sooner than later at this point, she's already had two minor strokes.
> Okay, I'm offa here,
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and wise Sam...very wise!



thewren said:


> i was far to meek and mild when younger to merit such treatment - and now i am too old. lol --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The ac was not damaged by anyone; it was just getting very old. Did not mean to imply this was done by the neighbors; just another issue going on here. As I mentioned feeling a resolved calmness now that I've gotten contacting the proper authorities to gather information and will handle this all legally. Will keep folks updated as I'm able to get it done.



flyty1n said:


> Good advice. I am hoping you can find the property lines with a surveyor once again and that you get all your documents in line for a final closure of this nastiness. I should say, criminal mischief, which is what this actually is by law. Be sure to take pictures of the damaged air conditioner and have the service man make a report as well as how this could only happen with someone damaging it. Much prayers for you that you can shortly be rid of this stress. I am in your corner.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing Fan; been about 16 years since my mom passed and over 25 yrs since my dad and I still will feel overwhelmed with missing them once in a blue moon. Do be gentle Daralene as others have said.


Fan said:


> There is no time limit on grieving, it can sneak up on you years after our loved ones pass. My parents have been gone 10 years and it feels like yesterday sometimes, especially on their birthdays and special memories we had. They stay with us in our hearts always. Hugs to you Daralene, and all who might need one right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness...just hit me that tomorrow is once again Friday! Time is just flying by. I snagged not one but 2 dressers today at Goodwill. The first one I got this morning and had measure wrong and it won't fit the space in the bathroom I had intended to put it. Went back there this afternoon and they had another one smaller so got it. Will be refinishing one (the smaller one) to put in the one bathroom to store towels and Hannah's "stuff" (flat iron for hair, etc.). The second larger one IF I can figure out what to purge may go into my craft room to house fabric or yarn. Probably won't re-do it; just use it as it since it is in fairly good shape. Plan to work on the one tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking the same thing Fan; been about 16 years since my mom passed and over 25 yrs since my dad and I still will feel overwhelmed with missing them once in a blue moon. Do be gentle Daralene as others have said.


When it becomes unhealthy is when feeling overwhelmed continues frequently after a long time. Occasionally years later is fine, missing them is fine but when is often you feel overwhelmed then it is more concerning. Whereas for Daralene it is still so new that feeling overwhelmed frequently is just a part of the normal grieving process.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I know only too well about the overwhelming feelings ongoing which have turned into major depression with our SIL being a case in point. 
Losing BIL tipped her over into a serious depressed state sadly. 
Weather here today in Auckland is horrible we have the works rain, hail, gales, only thing missing is snow! It's a chilly 10C outside too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it it were me - some one else would be carrying my pack. lol and i would be taking frequent breaks. maybe several days in one spot just to catch my breath. it would be so fun to be able to do that again. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam and Kaye, I feel blessed to be able to hike in those altitudes. But note, first hike had headache and nausea. Also there were many people pacing us. I was slow and took frequent "let's just sit a minute" breaks.
> Sam, I could still camp, staying in one spot. And I can still hike. But this ole bod doesn't want to do that 10 days in a row, much lass carrying a pack!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15 PM and I am caught up.

Gage as counseling went well today????

I am fighting tiredness really bad the past few days. I slept well last night and the night before. But it felt like I hadn't slept at all either morning. 
I fell asleep in my big arm chair I knit in for 20 
mins this afternoon. Couldn't keep my eyes open so I left Gage in the living room playing video games and curled up in bed. Set the alarm for 1 hour. I must have shut it off. Gage woke me an hour later then that (2 hours total)to see if I was ok. So I slept from 5pm to 7pm and I am ready for bed already ????

Kaye sending prayers and hugs to you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you need to watch this dance routine even if you don't like dancing. you'll be sorry if you don't. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=21858


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you lucky? thanks julie. --- sam

http://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1IDN6GC5umKRIYBkHazM5yOxP15iC2w8FhS9we7zD-j0/embed?hl=en&size=m&slide=id.p4


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see more spit in your life. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness...just hit me that tomorrow is once again Friday! Time is just flying by. I snagged not one but 2 dressers today at Goodwill. The first one I got this morning and had measure wrong and it won't fit the space in the bathroom I had intended to put it. Went back there this afternoon and they had another one smaller so got it. Will be refinishing one (the smaller one) to put in the one bathroom to store towels and Hannah's "stuff" (flat iron for hair, etc.). The second larger one IF I can figure out what to purge may go into my craft room to house fabric or yarn. Probably won't re-do it; just use it as it since it is in fairly good shape. Plan to work on the one tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness...just hit me that tomorrow is once again Friday! Time is just flying by. I snagged not one but 2 dressers today at Goodwill. The first one I got this morning and had measure wrong and it won't fit the space in the bathroom I had intended to put it. Went back there this afternoon and they had another one smaller so got it. Will be refinishing one (the smaller one) to put in the one bathroom to store towels and Hannah's "stuff" (flat iron for hair, etc.). The second larger one IF I can figure out what to purge may go into my craft room to house fabric or yarn. Probably won't re-do it; just use it as it since it is in fairly good shape. Plan to work on the one tomorrow.


I was thinking the same thing last night . Although I will be glad to see the back of this week . I think you will be too .
I do hope you get the problem with the thugs sorted soon as possible 
On a good note your two dressers sound interesting are you going to use the spit on the one you are refinishing 
I will look forward to see what you do with it


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Loved the dancers Sam, but the second one wouldn't open for me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Great photo, Joy! A happy face!


sassafras123 said:


> Don't know if I posted this, it was a previous hike. But this is me and a friend taking siesta in my hammock!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Daralene, let yourself cry...a little bit at a time. Many things trigger those feelings, I know. My dear mom died almost 2 years ago. Because of circumstances - mostly horrible snow and weather - my sister and I packed up her apt and moved everything to my garage in a matter of days...no time to share with others. This past Monday, my sister and I hosted a dinner for all the Gc and great grands, to come and eat the foods they each loved her to make and to choose from mom's belongings, things to remember her by. For the previous week I was unpacking mom's things and putting them out for the grands. All this to say, I have been crying for almost a week while doing this. I have to say, the grands had a lovely time and my sister and I were so glad we did this. Mom always loved a good party!


Cashmeregma said:


> Liz, sorry it is a down day with memories of lovely days and times gone by. Hugs
> 
> Something reminded me of mom today and it hit me hard. My grieving seems to be gradual and long. Perhaps it never stops as those we love always have a place in our heart and will always be missed. I knew when I cried that she wouldn't want it, but it doesn't stop our feelings. Thinking of you. Hugs


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

The grands and great grandchildren....they really enjoyed seeing one another. Only four did not come...truly they missed a lot (one is in Albania!).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is an awesome video Sam, thanks!


thewren said:


> you need to watch this dance routine even if you don't like dancing. you'll be sorry if you don't. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=21858


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Daralene, let yourself cry...a little bit at a time. Many things trigger those feelings, I know. My dear mom died almost 2 years ago. Because of circumstances - mostly horrible snow and weather - my sister and I packed up her apt and moved everything to my garage in a matter of days...no time to share with others. This past Monday, my sister and I hosted a dinner for all the Gc and great grands, to come and eat the foods they each loved her to make and to choose from mom's belongings, things to remember her by. For the previous week I was unpacking mom's things and putting them out for the grands. All this to say, I have been crying for almost a week while doing this. I have to say, the grands had a lovely time and my sister and I were so glad we did this. Mom always loved a good party!


A perfectly reasonable reason to be teary even though it was 2 years ago. But good that so many of the grandies could all get together and remember her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It was so fun, Margaret. I just sat back and let them go. It struck me that they are, each one, really nice, kind young people and they all loved their Gram. What a great legacy for her.


darowil said:


> A perfectly reasonable reason to be teary even though it was 2 years ago. But good that so many of the grandies could all get together and remember her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It was so fun, Margaret. I just sat back and let them go. It struck me that they are, each one, really nice, kind young people and they all loved their Gram. What a great legacy for her.


And are any these ones parents yet?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Five of those in the photo are parents and one of those that did not attend.


darowil said:


> And are any these ones parents yet?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Five of those in the photo are parents and one of those that did not attend.


I assumed that would be the case as a number looked old enough.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, me at 64 am probably just dreaming but I figure I could do 1 or2 nights!



sassafras123 said:


> Nittergram, glad you can hike your area. Even a picnic in nature revives me. Maya doesn't go on hikes with me. Actually, we didn't see a dog on the trail, so I suspect they aren't allowed, as it is a very popular trail and we saw many people. I like the idea of hiking John Muir trail. However at 74, sleeping on the ground and hiking 211 miles straight aren't going to happen!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Certainly understandable Liz. Sending you a {{{gentle hug}}}. Hope you can get yourself involved in something to take your mind off this.


Well said. And there is always someone on hear to listen and care and keep you company for a bit.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't know if I posted this, it was a previous hike. But this is me and a friend taking siesta in my hammock!


Great photo! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy I just sent you a Facebook friend request.


So have I Joy. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> This made me laugh as I've just called mishka to go for a walk and she has run and hid under the large bush with her back to me . I don't think she wants to go anywhere this evening as it's very warm


LOL. She is a funny dog. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to hear your friend feels so much better, prayers for your Aunt.


From me too.... RE Poldera.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not sure curling up with a cupboard sounds too comfortable! Dear auto correct.


 :sm24: :sm19:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Daralene, let yourself cry...a little bit at a time. Many things trigger those feelings, I know. My dear mom died almost 2 years ago. Because of circumstances - mostly horrible snow and weather - my sister and I packed up her apt and moved everything to my garage in a matter of days...no time to share with others. This past Monday, my sister and I hosted a dinner for all the Gc and great grands, to come and eat the foods they each loved her to make and to choose from mom's belongings, things to remember her by. For the previous week I was unpacking mom's things and putting them out for the grands. All this to say, I have been crying for almost a week while doing this. I have to say, the grands had a lovely time and my sister and I were so glad we did this. Mom always loved a good party!


How beautiful. I think your mom was looking down with a smile. Wonderful photo of them all and a good looking group. You have created a very special memory for them and yourself.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness...just hit me that tomorrow is once again Friday! Time is just flying by. I snagged not one but 2 dressers today at Goodwill. The first one I got this morning and had measure wrong and it won't fit the space in the bathroom I had intended to put it. Went back there this afternoon and they had another one smaller so got it. Will be refinishing one (the smaller one) to put in the one bathroom to store towels and Hannah's "stuff" (flat iron for hair, etc.). The second larger one IF I can figure out what to purge may go into my craft room to house fabric or yarn. Probably won't re-do it; just use it as it since it is in fairly good shape. Plan to work on the one tomorrow.


Well done! Gosh you sure keep yourself busy. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this dance routine even if you don't like dancing. you'll be sorry if you don't. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=21858


Wow Sam, that was excellent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, DH and I just watched that video. Breathtaking! Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Yes, me at 64 am probably just dreaming but I figure I could do 1 or2 nights!


Dreams come true and I'm thinking 1 or 2 nights would fulfill that.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> It was so fun, Margaret. I just sat back and let them go. It struck me that they are, each one, really nice, kind young people and they all loved their Gram. What a great legacy for her.


And they all look like like lovely people too. :sm11:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you to all for such loving words. You are all the BEST. 

Guess it is just allergies as slept fine, but going to try and start the habit of having hot lemon juice each morning. I did have this in Germany and loved it. They serve it really strong and no sugar. You can add your own but I did it without and just puckered. Now I love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

2 things for the new KP system that I love, well more but not enough time. You can edit a post if you go back to it within a short time and I just accidentally hit the button twice and it didn't post it twice. Gave me a notice. YAY


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Liz, sorry it is a down day with memories of lovely days and times gone by. Hugs
> 
> Something reminded me of mom today and it hit me hard.]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you were able to sleep better last night. Do you think it is the heat?


gagesmom said:


> 10:15 PM and I am caught up.
> 
> Gage as counseling went well today????
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was so cool. Thanks for sharing Sam.


thewren said:


> you need to watch this dance routine even if you don't like dancing. you'll be sorry if you don't. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=21858


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...so right Sam.


thewren said:


> i see more spit in your life. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I am going to use the spit but more like a paint this time. Will try to do a before and after picture.


Swedenme said:


> I was thinking the same thing last night . Although I will be glad to see the back of this week . I think you will be too .
> I do hope you get the problem with the thugs sorted soon as possible
> On a good note your two dressers sound interesting are you going to use the spit on the one you are refinishing
> I will look forward to see what you do with it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful thing you and your sister did. I imagine it was an emotional thing for you both.


oneapril said:


> Daralene, let yourself cry...a little bit at a time. Many things trigger those feelings, I know. My dear mom died almost 2 years ago. Because of circumstances - mostly horrible snow and weather - my sister and I packed up her apt and moved everything to my garage in a matter of days...no time to share with others. This past Monday, my sister and I hosted a dinner for all the Gc and great grands, to come and eat the foods they each loved her to make and to choose from mom's belongings, things to remember her by. For the previous week I was unpacking mom's things and putting them out for the grands. All this to say, I have been crying for almost a week while doing this. I have to say, the grands had a lovely time and my sister and I were so glad we did this. Mom always loved a good party!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful picture of the family.


oneapril said:


> The grands and great grandchildren....they really enjoyed seeing one another. Only four did not come...truly they missed a lot (one is in Albania!).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It certainly is worth investigating for several reasons. Who is paying property taxes for what land. What does the deed say for the other property. You both could be paying taxes for the same land or you could be paying taxes for the land that the trailers are on. It would be worthwhile to find out what both deeds read as you could not sell your property if the deed is not clear. I am not saying that you are looking to sell, but you might not be able to if you wanted to. It needs to be resolved for so many reasons.


You have a very good point.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi Everyone, Gagesmom,like the hat great job, Fan the carpet is looking good. How do you like it and the way it turned out?
> We decided to put tile throughout the whole house,Hoping it would help with my allergies.. Not happening. It is all environment.
> 
> Seen the Dr. yesterday for prescription renewal . We asked him how long it will take for my nerve to regenerate. He said it will take a long time with it coming radiating from my back surgery. So no time frame.DH read on the internet it takes an inch a month and if that was so my leg wouldn't still be numb. DH mentioned that to Dr. then the Dr. drew out the back hips and how the nerves come out from the spine. He was very informative. He is a new Dr. on Base A.F Nellis. He also said the Dr. prior I had shouldn't have messed with my calcium regime with me having osteoporosis.
> ...


It sounds like you have a fantastic doc on board, I certainly hopes that he is able to get and keep things going in the right direction for you, you've been suffering with all this for far too long.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> The grands and great grandchildren....they really enjoyed seeing one another. Only four did not come...truly they missed a lot (one is in Albania!).


What a great idea April And a wonderful picture


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Don't know if I posted this, it was a previous hike. But this is me and a friend taking siesta in my hammock!


Looks like you're enjoying your siesta :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, Aunt in ensconced in her son's home with hospice so we'll be going by this morning to visit with her for a bit, she was confused and disoriented yesterday I guess, so hopefully she'll be lucid for a while today. 
I made some tough phone calls to two of my cousins in Alaska last night to let them know, one is my other Aunts (already deceased) stepdaughter and the the other is my Aunts granddaughter, her dad passed many years ago, the granddaughter is an RN, ER nurse, so she has total understanding of what's going on. Thankfully she and her daughter were here last year to visit with her for a few days. 

On a good note though, Christopher was working at the fair for a gentleman doing green screen pics (the input a background), when he got offered a job for the Truck Stop, it's only $9/hour but it's full time until he finds another automotive job, gives him some time to get things going. The job offer was just meant to be, the lady that offered him the job is the daughter of the guy he's working for at the fair, and she's also the wife of the ex-assistant finance manage at Ford where he was working, so he told her, you need help, hire Halfpenny, he needs a job and we know he's a good worker and dependable. LOL! So there you go, thank GOD and the powers that be. David and I are going to take Carly over to the fair for a bit this afternoon or tomorrow to get a picture taken for her, and just wander around. 
Okay, I've got like 10 pages I think to get caught up on so better get to it, ooh, Marla will be here soon so I'd better get dressed first, time just flies. 
Love you all, hugs!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think I'm mostly caught up so I need to get off here and get my shower and practice my guitar for a bit.
> My cousin had to take my aunt to the hospital on Sunday or Monday, and they immediately admitted her, she's in kidney failure. We went to see her yesterday, my cousin and his wife had an appointment with hospice at their house yesterday afternoon to see what was needed for them to bring her home. I'm just praying, as is my cousin, that it is not a terribly prolonged and that she goes peacefully, she was holding on to me so tight yesterday, that woman still has a heck of a grip when she holds hands.
> One of my best friends texted yesterday that she was in the hospital and had had a heart attack, not a major one, but they were doing tests to see how much damage was done, she will hopefully be okay, but I have a feeling that she's going to have to give up working sooner than later at this point, she's already had two minor strokes.
> Okay, I'm offa here,
> ...


Sorry to read about your aunt. Good news about your friend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> not to you they aren't and that is what's important - problems are problems regardless of size - and we are always here for each other regardless of the size of the problem. sending you tons of soothing energy - hopefully some good memories will help you through this time. --- sam


Thanks, Sam. You are all such a great caring family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like a winner to me. they always have such great craft booths set up here for something like that - hope they do there. if they sell "elephant ears" do have one - they are good enough to lift your spirits. what canal? --- sam


It's the Welland Canal. They will have lunch and dinner cruises, lots of marine activities, craft shows, music. Lots going on. We are on the shores of Lake Erie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Liz, sorry it is a down day with memories of lovely days and times gone by. Hugs
> 
> Something reminded me of mom today and it hit me hard. My grieving seems to be gradual and long. Perhaps it never stops as those we love always have a place in our heart and will always be missed. I knew when I cried that she wouldn't want it, but it doesn't stop our feelings. Thinking of you. Hugs


I'm sure you do miss your mom. Mine has been gone for a long time but my bro and I were reminiscing about her just the other day. Something always triggers a memory. Hugs for you too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm going to go have a big mug of ginger and lemon tea, not a tea bag but the real stuff. Think it is allergies, but figure it won't hurt and after the tea in a big soup mug, I will take the formula of oregano oil, olive leaf extract, and echinacea to try and be healthy for the trip. Hopefully it is just allergies as I was just all stuffed up and sneezing and now I'm not. Maybe it's all my KTP friends who made me better. :sm02:


Are you going on another trip?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Love you all, hugs!!!


Happy for Christopher! Evidence of the importance of connections for job hunters.

Time for me to get packing for the lake. I picked up some cheeses, crackers, a nice Viognier, some blackberries and blueberries to take along. We live wine and cheese on the porch; DGS loves blue cheeses!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not sure curling up with a cupboard sounds too comfortable! Dear auto correct.


I did get a little chuckle from that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15 PM and I am caught up.
> 
> Gage as counseling went well today????
> 
> ...


Could be that you need iron or B12. Better check with your doctor. Glad that Gage's counseling was good. Does he share his feelings with you?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> you need to watch this dance routine even if you don't like dancing. you'll be sorry if you don't. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/video.aspx?emailid=21858


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Daralene, let yourself cry...a little bit at a time. Many things trigger those feelings, I know. My dear mom died almost 2 years ago. Because of circumstances - mostly horrible snow and weather - my sister and I packed up her apt and moved everything to my garage in a matter of days...no time to share with others. This past Monday, my sister and I hosted a dinner for all the Gc and great grands, to come and eat the foods they each loved her to make and to choose from mom's belongings, things to remember her by. For the previous week I was unpacking mom's things and putting them out for the grands. All this to say, I have been crying for almost a week while doing this. I have to say, the grands had a lovely time and my sister and I were so glad we did this. Mom always loved a good party!


What a lovely thing for you and your sister to do. I'm sure your mom was looking down on you and enjoying the party as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> The grands and great grandchildren....they really enjoyed seeing one another. Only four did not come...truly they missed a lot (one is in Albania!).


A lovely family photo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Liz, sorry it is a down day with memories of lovely days and times gone by. Hugs
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Happy for Christopher! Evidence of the importance of connections for job hunters.
> 
> Time for me to get packing for the lake. I picked up some cheeses, crackers, a nice Viognier, some blackberries and blueberries to take along. We live wine and cheese on the porch; DGS loves blue cheeses!


A viognier is one of my DH's favorite wines. That sounds like a wonderful picnic lunch. We'd often take a picnic lunch to have for when the family would all go to the county fair. After about age 10 or so we were allowed to roam around by ourselves or with friends, but always had to check back in at the "family picnic spot" at lunch time. We'd usually have bologna sandwiches, cucumber spears with salt & Pepper, watermelon, cantaloupe, berries, and brownnies. Because the fair is in August and we didn't have anything to keep things cold except a big Thermos jug (remember those) full of KoolAid or lemonade. Fond memories. These days, our picnics are usually sausage, chesese, crackers, fruit, raw vegetables and homemade cookies.

Hope you have a great time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, thank you. If I see your request will be your friend. One of our KTPers had problem finding me and I couldn't find her!
Oneapril, thank you. What a wonderful way to celebrate your mother. She sounds like a wonderful, loving woman.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Aunt in ensconced in her son's home with hospice so we'll be going by this morning to visit with her for a bit, she was confused and disoriented yesterday I guess, so hopefully she'll be lucid for a while today.
> I made some tough phone calls to two of my cousins in Alaska last night to let them know, one is my other Aunts (already deceased) stepdaughter and the the other is my Aunts granddaughter, her dad passed many years ago, the granddaughter is an RN, ER nurse, so she has total understanding of what's going on. Thankfully she and her daughter were here last year to visit with her for a few days.
> 
> On a good note though, Christopher was working at the fair for a gentleman doing green screen pics (the input a background), when he got offered a job for the Truck Stop, it's only $9/hour but it's full time until he finds another automotive job, gives him some time to get things going. The job offer was just meant to be, the lady that offered him the job is the daughter of the guy he's working for at the fair, and she's also the wife of the ex-assistant finance manage at Ford where he was working, so he told her, you need help, hire Halfpenny, he needs a job and we know he's a good worker and dependable. LOL! So there you go, thank GOD and the powers that be. David and I are going to take Carly over to the fair for a bit this afternoon or tomorrow to get a picture taken for her, and just wander around.
> ...


Good news for Christopher . I'm glad he's back working


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, thank you.
Kaye, so happy Christopher found full time work. 
Sam, love elephant ears also!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up and have got a lot to get done today.
Touching stories of grieving today. Brought me to tears. Wishing all a good day
Will check in later.???? 
Happy Friday everyone. 
Long weekend here ????????????????????

LIz I never thought of that. Will check with Dr next week ☺


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The ac was not damaged by anyone; it was just getting very old. Did not mean to imply this was done by the neighbors; just another issue going on here. As I mentioned feeling a resolved calmness now that I've gotten contacting the proper authorities to gather information and will handle this all legally. Will keep folks updated as I'm able to get it done.


 Good to know that this was not mischief. I am so hoping that you can get this resolved and have some peace quickly.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow Friday already I'm still not done last weeks ktp far behind on this one and a new one to start today ????
I will just keep on keeping on I guess ! Praying all my friends are doing ok ???????? Jackie 
I'm still working on the baby blanket.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Liz, sorry it is a down day with memories of lovely days and times gone by. Hugs
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Don will be meeting Darlene and her DH tomorrow afternoon to transfer some toys she is donating to gosling kids at Elm. Then they will be traveling on to Hartville for a dinner date with family or friends. Sorry I may not get to see them but many things are happening in and around Elm during the day tomorrow. She and Bill will be traveling on to Columbus the next day. Wish they could get time to come to Defiance but think not possible.

We got quite a lot of fresh produce to prep for our kitchen and to share with our people today. Expecting many dozens of eggs and the farm-fresh produce from a local farm and an on-going church monetary donation by early next week. Please pray for the Center at Elm.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, all. Kaye, hope your aunt keeps comfortable and her passing is gentle. Congratulations to Christopher on his job.

Jackie, good to see you.

Today I'm trying out an eggplant pasta recipe. If it turns out good, I'll post the link on the new TP. Today is payday--that means everyone but me gets some of my pay! Ugh. But at least they'll get paid, so trying to focus on the positive. 

Knitting has been hit & miss lately... I have been sewing, at least. I'll see y'all in a few on the new thread.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Don will be meeting Darlene and her DH tomorrow afternoon to transfer some toys she is donating to gosling kids at Elm. Then they will be traveling on to Hartville for a dinner date with family or friends. Sorry I may not get to see them but many things are happening in and around Elm during the day tomorrow. She and Bill will be traveling on to Columbus the next day. Wish they could get time to come to Defiance but think not possible.
> 
> We got quite a lot of fresh produce to prep for our kitchen and to share with our people today. Expecting many dozens of eggs and the farm-fresh produce from a local farm and an on-going church monetary donation by early next week. Please pray for the Center at Elm.
> 
> Ohio Joy


What a wonderful opportunity for Don to see Daralene and Bill. I love that Elm is getting blessed with fresh produce and farm fresh eggs. It will be wonderful if the community comes together to support the ministry at Elm. It would be neat if people from local churches or organizations would volunteer some time as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kaye Jo... I am so happy that Chris is getting job offers. It is a good thing that he is such a hard worker.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Bubba Love ???? 

Gage and I got money on our laundry card today. Walked downtown to the bank and paid the hydro bill????
Went across the street to the post office to collect my mail. The mail person hadn't returned yet so I couldn't get my mail???? come back Tuesday ???? 

So instead of doing grocery shopping we went to the Black and White restaurant for lunch. Sure wish I had my phone with me. It is like and old sizer inside. Where we get our Chinesefood and they have other food as well. It has been used for films before. Love this place. 

So we walked home after we looked in a few shots and we will meet up with Greg after supper for a walk maybe and an ice cream. I will ask him to take us to the grocery store after that. 

I found this Stormtroopers Pez to add to my collection ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

come find me. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416140-1.html#9419425


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely thing for you and your sister to do oneapril - i bet the gc and ggc will always remember this. a lovely memory. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Daralene, let yourself cry...a little bit at a time. Many things trigger those feelings, I know. My dear mom died almost 2 years ago. Because of circumstances - mostly horrible snow and weather - my sister and I packed up her apt and moved everything to my garage in a matter of days...no time to share with others. This past Monday, my sister and I hosted a dinner for all the Gc and great grands, to come and eat the foods they each loved her to make and to choose from mom's belongings, things to remember her by. For the previous week I was unpacking mom's things and putting them out for the grands. All this to say, I have been crying for almost a week while doing this. I have to say, the grands had a lovely time and my sister and I were so glad we did this. Mom always loved a good party!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i bet the first picture let out quite a rumble of thunder. great pictures poledra. --- sam


There was certainly plenty of thunder.
Thanks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when are you going to use the milk paint? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...so right Sam.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I k ow, right!!


thewren said:


> tell her she isn't looking very hard. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you have been able to rest.


darowil said:


> Amazing what a difference a good nights sleep makes isn't it?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Daralene, such a nice thought!


Cashmeregma said:


> How beautiful. I think your mom was looking down with a smile. Wonderful photo of them all and a good looking group. You have created a very special memory for them and yourself.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They really are, Sugar, thanks!


sugarsugar said:


> And they all look like like lovely people too. :sm11:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen. It was very emotional. Lots of hugging!


Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful thing you and your sister did. I imagine it was an emotional thing for you both.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I mis-counted...7 are missing. Bet you are counting the days until Hannah Time!!


Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful picture of the family.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja!


Swedenme said:


> What a great idea April And a wonderful picture


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aw, glad your aunt is in a caring atmosphere and I will pray for her and your family. Also, great about Christopher's new job!


Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Aunt in ensconced in her son's home with hospice so we'll be going by this morning to visit with her for a bit, she was confused and disoriented yesterday I guess, so hopefully she'll be lucid for a while today.
> I made some tough phone calls to two of my cousins in Alaska last night to let them know, one is my other Aunts (already deceased) stepdaughter and the the other is my Aunts granddaughter, her dad passed many years ago, the granddaughter is an RN, ER nurse, so she has total understanding of what's going on. Thankfully she and her daughter were here last year to visit with her for a few days.
> 
> On a good note though, Christopher was working at the fair for a gentleman doing green screen pics (the input a background), when he got offered a job for the Truck Stop, it's only $9/hour but it's full time until he finds another automotive job, gives him some time to get things going. The job offer was just meant to be, the lady that offered him the job is the daughter of the guy he's working for at the fair, and she's also the wife of the ex-assistant finance manage at Ford where he was working, so he told her, you need help, hire Halfpenny, he needs a job and we know he's a good worker and dependable. LOL! So there you go, thank GOD and the powers that be. David and I are going to take Carly over to the fair for a bit this afternoon or tomorrow to get a picture taken for her, and just wander around.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Liz. How has your day been?


budasha said:


> What a lovely thing for you and your sister to do. I'm sure your mom was looking down on you and enjoying the party as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Joy. She was a lovely, giving woman (and had great crochet skills, as well!).


sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, thank you. If I see your request will be your friend. One of our KTPers had problem finding me and I couldn't find her!
> Oneapril, thank you. What a wonderful way to celebrate your mother. She sounds like a wonderful, loving woman.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good food is always a gift. Bless you all, jheiens.


jheiens said:


> Don will be meeting Darlene and her DH tomorrow afternoon to transfer some toys she is donating to gosling kids at Elm. Then they will be traveling on to Hartville for a dinner date with family or friends. Sorry I may not get to see them but many things are happening in and around Elm during the day tomorrow. She and Bill will be traveling on to Columbus the next day. Wish they could get time to come to Defiance but think not possible.
> 
> We got quite a lot of fresh produce to prep for our kitchen and to share with our people today. Expecting many dozens of eggs and the farm-fresh produce from a local farm and an on-going church monetary donation by early next week. Please pray for the Center at Elm.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice day for you and Gage, Mel! And great pez collection!


gagesmom said:


> Hi Bubba Love ????
> 
> Gage and I got money on our laundry card today. Walked downtown to the bank and paid the hydro bill????
> Went across the street to the post office to collect my mail. The mail person hadn't returned yet so I couldn't get my mail???? come back Tuesday ????
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam. I know they all enjoyed their time together...one even came all the way from Arizona!


thewren said:


> what a lovely thing for you and your sister to do oneapril - i bet the gc and ggc will always remember this. a lovely memory. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, Aunt in ensconced in her son's home with hospice so we'll be going by this morning to visit with her for a bit, she was confused and disoriented yesterday I guess, so hopefully she'll be lucid for a while today.
> I made some tough phone calls to two of my cousins in Alaska last night to let them know, one is my other Aunts (already deceased) stepdaughter and the the other is my Aunts granddaughter, her dad passed many years ago, the granddaughter is an RN, ER nurse, so she has total understanding of what's going on. Thankfully she and her daughter were here last year to visit with her for a few days.
> 
> On a good note though, Christopher was working at the fair for a gentleman doing green screen pics (the input a background), when he got offered a job for the Truck Stop, it's only $9/hour but it's full time until he finds another automotive job, gives him some time to get things going. The job offer was just meant to be, the lady that offered him the job is the daughter of the guy he's working for at the fair, and she's also the wife of the ex-assistant finance manage at Ford where he was working, so he told her, you need help, hire Halfpenny, he needs a job and we know he's a good worker and dependable. LOL! So there you go, thank GOD and the powers that be. David and I are going to take Carly over to the fair for a bit this afternoon or tomorrow to get a picture taken for her, and just wander around.
> ...


Wonderful news for Christopher.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A viognier is one of my DH's favorite wines. That sounds like a wonderful picnic lunch. We'd often take a picnic lunch to have for when the family would all go to the county fair. After about age 10 or so we were allowed to roam around by ourselves or with friends, but always had to check back in at the "family picnic spot" at lunch time. We'd usually have bologna sandwiches, cucumber spears with salt & Pepper, watermelon, cantaloupe, berries, and brownnies. Because the fair is in August and we didn't have anything to keep things cold except a big Thermos jug (remember those) full of KoolAid or lemonade. Fond memories. These days, our picnics are usually sausage, chesese, crackers, fruit, raw vegetables and homemade cookies.
> 
> Hope you have a great time.


Sounds like a wonder family memory. Our family picnic was ham, potato salad, sliced tomatoes and cucumbers from the garden, lemon/orangeade and Mom's wonderful ginger crinkle cookies.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> How is the house coming along? Have a great time at the lake.


The asbestos removal is done, and the new flooring is going in. I think it's going to be a bit of a race to get it done, everything back in place and all the cleaning after construction plus the regular window washing and carpet cleaning we usually do just before the girls come back.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> The asbestos removal is done, and the new flooring is going in. I think it's going to be a bit of a race to get it done, everything back in place and all the cleaning after construction plus the regular window washing and carpet cleaning we usually do just before the girls come back.


With team work it will get done and the girls will love it. Rest up this weekend so you can help get things ready when you return. Do you have to do the cleaning yourself?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you ☺ oneapril????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm sure you do miss your mom. Mine has been gone for a long time but my bro and I were reminiscing about her just the other day. Something always triggers a memory. Hugs for you too.


So sorry your mom has been gone for such a long time. It is difficult to lose them no matter what age, but losing them when you are younger is so hard. How nice that you and your brother were reminiscing the other day. Special memories I'm sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sounds like a wonder family memory. Our family picnic was ham, potato salad, sliced tomatoes and cucumbers from the garden, lemon/orangeade and Mom's wonderful ginger crinkle cookies.


Sounds wonderful!!! Ginger crinkle cookie recipe, please?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye Jo I am so sorry about your aunt. I will pray as you do that it will not be terribly prolonged and that she be painfree and peaceful. Also so sad aboutyour friend. Will also keep her in my prayers for a good recovery and minimal damage.


Thank you, and thank you to everyone else who've commented also. If I respond to everyone, I'll never get caught up on here. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15 PM and I am caught up.
> 
> Gage as counseling went well today????
> 
> ...


Wonder if it's the heat, I do that when it's really hot, it exacerbates my allergies even if I have taken meds and I just can't keep my eyes open. Hopefully it will get better when the weather cools a bit. 
The baby blanket is looking fabulous!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds wonderful!!! Ginger crinkle cookie recipe, please?


Will send it when I get home from lake.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Will send it when I get home from lake.


Thank you!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Liz. How has your day been?


My day hasn't been the greatest. Wanted to find a shoemaker in town. You would think in a city of 50,000+ there would be a shoemaker...no luck. Had to go to the next city over. I wanted to get lifts on my shoes. I should have taken a good look at them before I went to all that trouble. The soles were worn and not worth fixing. Too bad, they were a comfortable pair. Otherwise, all is okay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Flour for Christmas? That's a different gift????


No, not flour for Christmas but he would love it! DS took baking and pastry in vocational school in high school. A couple of years ago we got him a dough proofer. He uses it a lot. We picked up a second rack for it and maybe a couple of other little things for him. The rest is mine!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, happy you treated yourself to new sock needles.
> Tami, I didn't realize you were traveling to Vermont. Isn't is a lovely state? Did you get Maple sugar?
> Water jogged an hour. Think I may nap. Sleeping pattern vashuganah.


Yes, Vermont is beautiful! No we didn't get any maple sugar. My cousin and his DD make the best maple syrup right here, 10 minutes away. No way I'm buying anything maple in Vermont! .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Never fear! I wouldn't wish a skunk on anyone! (I guess only their mums love them!!)


My crazy DS loves the smell of skunk. I am not sure whose son he is. Neither DH nor I can stand the smell! And the recipe that Aprile posted works! Have a friend in Utah that uses it several times a year.


----------

